# Cálculo básico de disipadores de calor



## Cacho

Con cada amplificador aparece la típica pregunta: ¿Qué disipador le pongo?
Si ya tenemos uno la cuestión cambia, ahora es: ¿Este me alcanza?
Un disipador chico hará que, en el mejor de los casos, salte la protección térmica. Uno demasiado grande será incómodo de montar en el gabinete, además de ser más caro.

¿Cómo se calculan entonces?
Para empezar, veamos qué es la potencia que tienen que disipar.
Pongamos un caso simple con un regulador de voltaje. Un conocido 7805 con 12V en la entrada y una carga que consume 0,5A.
Es fácil ver que _en el regulador_ habrá una caída de 7V y circulará una corriente de 0,5A.
Entonces, la potencia que deberá disipar será de 7V*0,5A=3,5W. 
Nada raro, nuevo,  ni difícil de entender.

Lo interesante del asunto empieza ahora. Vamos al datasheet y buscamos la Resistencia Térmica Juntura-Carcasa (Thermal Resistence Junction-Case, Rth o Rjc). Este parámetro  depende principalmente del encapsulado y representa la oposición al paso de calor desde la pastilla de silicio (juntura) hacia la carcasa. Se expresa en ºC/W.
En este regulador es de 5ºC/W, esto quiere decir que por cada Watt que haya que disipar, el pedacito de silicio (la juntura) que “hace la magia” se calienta 5ºC con respecto a la carcasa. Si inicialmente todo el conjunto (carcasa y juntura) está a la misma temperatura, al disipar un Watt la juntura estará 5ºC más caliente _que la carcasa_.

El parámetro siguiente (estoy leyendo el datasheet de la serie 78XX de Fairchild) es la Resistencia Térmica Juntura-Ambiente/Aire (Thermal Resistence Case-Ambient o Case-Air, Rja). Pasándolo a palabras más comunes: La juntura le pasa calor a la carcasa, y la carcasa al aire que la rodea. Como no todo el calor que llega a la carcasa se disipa, todo aumenta de temperatura. 
En el caso de este regulador, el valor es de 65ºC/W. Entonces, con un Watt de disipación la juntura elevará su temperatura 65ºC _sobre la temperatura ambiente_. Si son 25ºC, la juntura ya trabaja a 90ºC (y la carcasa está a 85ºC). Este dato sirve para saber qué tanta potencia pueden disipar sin la ayuda de un disipador y en general no se usa ni suministra en los transistores de potencia porque están pensados para trabajar con uno.

Lo siguiente a mirar es la temperatura máxima a la que puede trabajar la juntura (Tmax, Tjmax, Topr –por operación- o simplemente Tj). En general es de 150 a 200ºC en los transistores de silicio, y en muchos casos se ven valores de "apenas" 125ºC de máxima. El regulador este es de los segundos.
Esto quiere decir que, en un ambiente a 25ºC (Tamb=25ºC), el regulador podrá disipar (125ºC - 25ºC)/65ºC/W. Esto es poco más de 1,5W: Pasada esa potencia, se cocina.

Llevemos los cálculos a los números del ejemplo: 
Potencia a Disipar: 3,5W.
Rjc: 5ºC/W (este dato no lo voy a usar ahora, sino en el paso que sigue).
Rja: 65ºC/W.
Tamb: 25ºC.

Entonces el regulador va a trabajar a 65ºC/W*3,5W+25ºC=252,5ºC >> Tj=125ºC.
Definitivamente hace falta un disipador.
La cuenta fue simple: Resistencia Juntura-Ambiente * Potencia a Disipar  + Temperatura Ambiente. Eso tiene que ser menor que la temperatura máxima que soporta el dispositivo.

Vamos a ponerle un disipador al asunto.
Ahora sí me importa la Rjc para hacer las cuentas. El calor va a ir de la juntura a la carcasa (que igual va a seguir disipando un poco) y de ahí al disipador, que va a disiparlo al ambiente. Por ahora sólo consideremos estos factores, después agregamos uno más.
Los disipadores tienen un parámetro llamado (vaya coincidencia) Resistencia Térmica, indicada por el fabricante, e igual que antes se mide en ºC/W y representa la cantidad de grados que se calienta por cada Watt que tiene que disipar (similar a lo que pasaba con  Rja…). Llamémosla Rda, por Resistencia Disipador-Ambiente.

Ahora la temperatura de la juntura será Rda* Pdis (esto da la temperatura del disipador), más Rjc * Pdis (esto indica cuánto más caliente está la juntura que el conjunto carcasa-disipador), más la temperatura ambiente.
Esta suma tiene que ser menor a la temperatura máxima de operación (125ºC en este caso).
Puesto en una fórmula: Rda*Pdis+Rjc*Pdis+Tamb<Tj.
Un poco de álgebra y queda: Rda < (Tj - Tamb)/Pdis - Rjc

En este caso del ejemplo, asumiendo una Tamb de 25ºC y redondeando: 
Rda < (125 - 25)ºC/3,5W - 5ºC/W ≈ 28,6ºC/W - 5ºC/W ≈ 23ºC/W (siempre redondear hacia abajo en estos cálculos).
El disipador tendrá que tener una resistencia térmica menor a esos 23ºC/W para que el integrado no se queme por sobre temperatura. Cuanto menor sea la Rda, más baja será la temperatura del semiconductor, o sea que es mejor (salvo en algunos casos más que muy particulares donde se busque una determinada temperatura, arbitrariamente alta).

Si vamos a la página de un fabricante de disipadores y buscamos las resistencias térmicas de sus productos, vemos  que con una “U” de 20*20*20 mm, con 1,5mm y 20ºC/W ya tenemos suficiente.

Imagen del 5235FD, ubicado entre los de Baja Potencia de la lista.

Claro, con uno así de chico la temperatura de operación será casi la máxima. Es mejor calcular todo con un margen de seguridad decente.

Un poco más arriba había dicho que faltaba otro ingrediente en el cálculo: La mica aislante.
Es obvio que el calor pasa de la carcasa a la mica y de ahí al disipador. Este paso intermedio agrega cierta resistencia térmica (Rmica). Acá es donde entran a jugar de nuestro lado la famosa grasa térmica y algunos otros compuestos más caros y difíciles de conseguir a veces. 
Una superficie nunca es perfectamente plana, así que los picos de una (la del transistor), combinados con los de la otra (la del disipador) dan pocos puntos de buen contacto térmico. Eso quiere decir que la carcasa no pasará todo su calor al disipador  y esto lleva a un aumento de temperatura de la primera y esto a que se caliente aún más la juntura. 
Además de las imperfecciones hay un aislante entre ambas superficies: más temperatura. 
La grasa térmica ayuda a rellenar los huecos de ambos lados y así favorece el paso del calor.
Rmica varía según el encapsulado y los materiales que se usen, pero para fines prácticos se puede aproximar con un valor de entre 0,5 y 1,5ºC/W extra de resistencia térmica en el cálculo.
Así, la fórmula de antes queda Rda < (Tj - Tamb)/Pdis - Rjc - Rmica. Rehaciendo la misma cuenta que antes y agregando este factor, el disipador tendrá que ser ya no menor de 23ºC/W sino de 21,5ºC/W.

Hasta acá la introducción al tema con el ejemplo del regulador, con corriente y voltaje constantes. 
Ahora sigue lo divertido: Amplificadores de audio.

No podemos simplemente calcular un disipador sin tener unas cuestiones en mente sobre estos amplificador. 
A saber:
1) El valor de la potencia a disipar no es constante. Las variaciones de la música hacen que el volumen (voltaje de salida en realidad) varíe bastante, y con él la disipación.
2) Habrá que tener en cuenta la variable “Power Derating”.
3) La temperatura ambiente en la que trabajará el aparato.

La primera cuestión nos lleva a buscar el punto de máxima disipación y su valor. Tomemos como ejemplo “la mitad de arriba” de un amplificador Clase AB, con los transistores que conectan +V con la salida. El caso del semiciclo negativo (“la mitad de abajo”) es igual.
Sin entrar en demasiados detalles matemáticos, la disipación máxima con una carga resistiva pura se da en el punto medio de la onda, donde la caída de tensión en el transistor es de apenas un poco menos que V/2 (redondeemos en V/2) y la corriente que por él circula es Imax/2 (el valor de I dependerá del de la carga). Por lo tanto el valor del pico de la potencia a disipar será Ppdis=V/2*Imax/2=V*I/4. 
Como V*Imax es la potencia de pico del  amplificador (Pp), la expresión anterior se puede expresar como Ppdis=Pp/4 y con un poco de matemática, es Ppdis=Prms/2.
Pero eso es el cálculo para cargas resistivas puras, y un parlante tiene una componente inductiva. Eso empeora las cosas al hacer que la corriente no sea necesariamente I/2 cuando la caída en el transistor es V/2. En el peor de los casos posibles (desfasaje de 45º) se da que cuando la caída es V/2, circula Imax y con eso queda Ppdis=V/2*Imax=Pp/2=Prms.
Este último caso no es imposible de encontrar en un amplificador real así que es conveniente tenerlo en cuenta, como hay que tener en cuenta que estas potencias son valores _de pico_.
Estos números a los que se llega son horribles y harían necesaria la utilización de disipadores tremendamente grandes. Por suerte la segunda parte del enunciado viene al rescate.

El rango dinámico de la música juega a nuestro favor. Según qué tipo de música se esté escuchando habrá una mayor o menor diferencia de amplitud (y potencia) entre los picos y el valor RMS entregado por el amplificador. 
Es como ir en auto, acelerar hasta 100km/h, mantener la velocidad por 100m y bajarla a 20km/h por los siguientes 10km, donde se vuelve a acelerar y se repite el ciclo.
El auto tendrá que estar preparado para andar a 20km/h y soportar 100km/h por breves periodos.
En el caso de los distintos tipos de música pasa lo mismo. En la clásica hay hasta 12dB de diferencia, de 6 a 9dB en muchos otros estilos y apenas de 3 a 6dB en casos extremos de música electrónica y algunos otros estilos similares, que suelen estar muy comprimidos.
En el primer caso, la potencia RMS a disipar (Pdis) será de sólo 1/16 de la máxima calculada: El pico estará a 100W (por ejemplo) y todo el "cuerpo" de la música a alrededor de 6 a 10W; tomando 6dB para el segundo, 1/4 (picos a 100W, resto a unos 25W); y con los 3dB del último, 1/2 (mucho calor).
En general se usan valores de alrededor de 1/10 de Prms, llegando hasta 1/4 para los cálculos. 
Esto contribuye a achicar el tamaño del disipador y el gasto en materiales. 
A tener en cuenta: Más chica la fracción, más chico el disipador y menor margen de seguridad.

Para quien pensaba que eso era todo, aparece el Power Derating.
En un datasheet medianamente completo ya se puede encontrar este dato que indica la potencia máxima que el transistor puede disipar en función de la temperatura a la que está trabajando. Cálculos mediante habremos llegado ya a saber qué potencia deberá disipar cada transistor, así que consultando este gráfico (o haciendo la cuenta con el valor) sabremos cuál es la temperatura máxima a la que podrá operar sin riesgos este aparato.

Lo último en la lista es la temperatura ambiente. Como los amplificador trabajan en un gabinete, es esperable que la temperatura del interior sea mayor que la del exterior, dando muchas veces como resultado 20 o 30ºC más. Dato nada despreciable

Con esto dicho, vamos a un ejemplo de nuevo:
Un amplificador Clase AB, alimentado con +-20V, con un 2N3055 y un MJ2955 en la etapa de salida y una carga de 4Ω.
Entonces:
V=20V
Imax=20V/4Ω=5A (Ley de Ohm).
Ppdis (desfasaje=45º)=10V*5A=50W (esta es la máxima).
Pdis=Ppdis/8=6,25W (esta es la estimación de la RMS disipada).
Ta=50ºC (estimada).
Rmica=2ºC/W (para estar más seguros…).

_Datos del datasheet de On sobre los transistores:_
Rjc=1,52ºC/W.
Tj=200ºC.
Tj (ajustada por el Power Derating)=120ºC.
Para dejar un margen de seguridad usemos 100ºC.


A calcular:
Rda < (100ºC-50ºC)/6,25W -  1,52ºC/W – 2ºC/W
Rda < 8ºC/W – 1,52ºC/W – 2ºC/W = 4,48ºC/W

Tengamos en cuenta que estamos despreciando la cantidad de calor generada por el breve periodo en que ambos transistores conducen juntos (el famoso Bias).
Si lo tomamos en cuenta, habrá un extra de potencia a disipar según el caso particular de cada diseño. Si suponemos que habrá una zona de 1V en la que conducirán los dos transistores, entonces habrá una caída de 19V en el transistor del lado positivo y otra igual en el del negativo. Con 40mA de corriente de reposo ese voltaje genera una potencia continua de (redondeando) 0,75W que deben ser disipados. Como los dos conducen al mismo tiempo, son 1,5W en total sin señal (y esta será toda la potencia que disipará el amplificador en este caso). Con señal se puede considerar que es sólo uno el que conduce. Entonces Pdis aumenta en 0,75W y el resultado del cálculo anterior se transformadorrma en 3,62ºC/W. En caso de redondear, siempre hay que hacerlo hacia abajo.

Yendo de nuevo a la misma página que antes buscamos un disipador con esta resistencia térmica o inferior. El ZD1, con una Rda de 3,5ºC/W cada 75mm de largo es el ganador. Su base es de 58mm y su altura de 29mm. Ahí habrán de acomodarse los dos transistores.



Sólo restan tres consideraciones por hacer:

- Una protección térmica siempre es algo útil en estos aparatos, y su temperatura máxima de activación será igual o menor al valor de Tj usado para calcular el disipador.

- Los disipadores deberán montarse de manera que sus aletas queden en posición vertical siempre que se pueda. De no hacerlo su resistencia térmica aumentará hasta en un 50 o 60%, dependiendo del diseño y la posición elegida.

- En caso de usar un ventilador (fan) siempre apuntarlo de manera que sople hacia el disipador, no que tome aire desde él. La resistencia térmica disminuirá (puede ser que mucho) dependiendo de la velocidad y el caudal del aire.

Para más información: este artículo tiene datos útiles, y en este hay otro tanto. Naveguen esa página que está llena de información, hasta hay un calculador de resistencias térmicas de disipadores.

Saludos y quien encuentre errores, me lo dice.


----------



## santiago

grande cacho, muy bien detallado, ya lo archive entre los utilisimos 

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

A favoritos.... gracias por el aporte Cacho, muy útil...

Saludos


----------



## gca

Perfecto! era lo que faltaba ,siempre haciendo preguntas sobre que disipador poner ,y aca esplicas todo muy detallado.

Saludo


----------



## Cacho

Hace un ratito edité un par de cosas en el post, nada importante. Sólo un par de letras que me comí al escribirlo (decía "verical" en vez de "vertical" y un par más de esas)
Me alegro de que les haya servido y gracias por tomarse el tiempo para leerlo (es medio largo).


Saludos


----------



## emanuel23

Muy bueno lo tuyo!y no te creas que es largo, menos que eso no podes poner, como para que entendamos algo! Esta justo. Ya que esta una pregunta. Yo calcule para un TDA7294 (Tj=150~usandolo en100, Rjc=1.5) con alimentacion de +/-21V y parlante de 8 ohms, dividiendo Ppdis por 4 en ves de por 8 y me dio un Rda<10 que no me convence!A ustedes?
Y otra ayuda en realidad voy a usar un amplificador que lleva 2 TDA7294 que reforzandose llegan a 100W, para amplificar a un parlante de 8 ohms. Como calculo el disipador siendo 2 integrados para el mismo parlante con la misma alimentacion?
Gracias y muy buen post. SALUDOS


----------



## Tacatomon

No habra alguna formula para calcular que tanto puede disipar un disipador que ya tengamos en casa, los que tenemos arrumbados por ahi. A veces, no siempre es necesario comprar disipadores nuevos para un proyecto, o tambien nadie cuenta en casa con un disipador para un amp de 1000W.

saludos. ojala se entienda mi pregunta.


----------



## Cacho

emanuel23 dijo:
			
		

> Muy bueno lo tuyo!


Gracias Emanuel.

En tu caso del TDA7294 estás lidiando con un bicho todo integrado, así que puede tener características distintas (de hecho las tiene). Por lo que decís acá: 


			
				emanuel23 dijo:
			
		

> ...voy a usar un amplificador que lleva 2 TDA7294 que reforzandose llegan a 100W...


supongo que estás armando la versión que leva dos de esos en puente, alimentada con +-21V, ¿me equivoco?.
El cálculo es un poco distinto en caso de integrados, pero el número al que llegaste no es descabellado, siempre teniendo en cuenta que tomaste una Tj de 100ºC y este bichito disipa 50W como máximo si llega a los 70ºC, y es todo el dato que tenés (no hay un Power Derating) así que no te pases de esa temperatura porque ya es adivinar nomás.
Bajá Tj a 70ºC, considerá una temperatura ambiente de unos 40ºC por lo menos y la potencia total a disipar será de unos 22W. 
¿Cómo cuernos llego a ese número? 
Hay que mirar el gráfico de Power Dissipation vs. Output Power, en 4Ω -o el de 8Ω por dos- y estimar la curva para una alimentación de +-21V. Claro que se estima el punto máximo de la curva (o sea, donde es menos eficiente el circuito).
Esos 22W divididos entre 4 dan 5,5W. Ahora estás alrededor de 2,75ºC/W y a eso le falta el calor del bias. 
Estimando nomás, andarás por 2,5ºC/W o un poco menos.
Si entrás a la página mencionada en el primer post, el ZD16 tiene una resistencia térmica de 2,2ºC/W cada 75mm.





Base: 116mm*75mm.
Altura: 17mm.
Algo así tendría que dejar contentos a tus integrados, y si se te ocurre acomodar un cooler, más felices todavía van a quedar.

Aclaración: Estos números están calculados para un amplificador con dos de estos integrados en puente y trabajando bastante calientes




			
				tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> No habra alguna formula para calcular que tanto puede disipar un disipador que ya tengamos en casa...


Una manera no demasiado exacta es buscar uno parecido del que sepamos la resistencia térmica; otra, bastante más exacta, está el final de post original:





			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Naveguen esa página que está llena de información, *hasta hay un calculador de resistencias térmicas de disipadoreshttp://sound.westhost.com//heatsink.zip*http://sound.westhost.com//heatsink.zip.





Saludos


----------



## emanuel23

Gracias Cacho, voy a tener en cuenta tus calculos, a mi por intuicion me parecia que era cualquiera lo mio. Igual yo habia pensado en base a los visto en locales de electronica en el ZD8 o ZD2K que por la poca diferencia en precio y comodidad me inclinaba al ZD2K, pero viendo lo que me decis del de aletas los habia visto pero no pensaba que tenian valor de Rt parecidos a los otros asi que voy a ver alguno de esos, porque dicho y sea de paso yo use el que use tengo pensado ponerle coolers, ya que tengo varios, de fuentes de compu quemadas que les he sacado.


----------



## Cacho

Dale nomás con el que más cómodo te quede.
Como vas a usar un cooler podés buscar hasta entre los de mayor resistencia térmica, que es probable que te funcionen bien sin que sean tan grandes.
Acá tenés unas fotos de _un par de 7294 montados en disipadores_ y con un cooler arriba. Por ahí te sirven de guía o inspiración.

Saludos


----------



## shadow_x

una pregunta: se puede ocupar una lata de aluminio para hacer un disipador para una fuente? he estado viendo por internet como usan el aluminio de las latas para hacer un dicipador economico  si se puede tambien se aplicaran estos calculos?


----------



## Cacho

Como poder, se puede, pero no va a ser un buen disipador.

Vas a tener muy poca masa, así que los picos de disipación van a hacer que la temperatura salte bastante y eventualmente vas a terminar con los transistores quemados. Sólo serán útiles estos disipadores en bajas potencias y con disipaciones más o menos constantes.

Estos cálculos no están especificados para fuentes, pero la idea es la misma. Tendrás que aplicar más o menos estos principios a tu caso, salvo que estemos hablando de fuentes switching que tienen otra idea detrás, bastante distinta. Ahí aplican criterios parecidos a los de los amplificador ClaseD.

Saludos


----------



## MFK08

Aver cacho si me podes tirar una soga.. realizo los siguientes calculos


Amplificador con un tr 2SC2922 y un 2SA1216 R=4ohm V=45 simetricos

V=45
Imax= 45v/4ohm = 11.28A
Ppdis= 22.5v x 11.25A =253.13w
Pdis=Ppdis/8 = 31.7w
Ta= 50ºC
Rmica=2ºC

Rjc = ?
Tj = 150ºC
Tj = (ajustada por el Power Derating) ?

No logro ver los datos que e faltan en el datasheet si serias tan amable de darme una manito.. yo sigo con los calculos...


----------



## Cacho

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> Rjc = ?
> Tj = 150ºC
> Tj = (ajustada por el Power Derating) ?



Bien, Rjc y el derating dependen principal y casi exclusivamente del encapsulado. Si es TO3P son de 0,625ºC/W y 1,6W/ºC respectivamente.
Si son MT200, 0,5ºC/W y 1,6W/ºC.

Están trabajando cerca del límite (el pico en las peores condiciones supera el máximo de disipación) así que tratá de que no pasen de unos 80ºC como máximo. Calculá bien el valor del derating para tu caso y como consejo no dividas por 8, sino por 5 o 6 la potencia de pico. Eso es sólo para darle un margen mayor de seguridad.

Saludos


----------



## MFK08

Aver ahora si mejora y me dices si esta bien...el encapsulado es el MT200

Amplificador con un tr 2SC2922 y un 2SA1216 R=4ohm V=45 simetricos

V=45
Imax= 45v/4ohm = 11.28A
Ppdis= 22.5v x 11.25A =253.13w
Pdis=Ppdis/5 = 50.6w (/5 como me recomendaste)
Ta= 50ºC
Rmica=2ºC

Rjc = 0.5 ºC/W(Me lo facilistaste vos)
Tj = 150ºC
Tj(ajustado) = Leo y re leo pero no la termino de entender pero alrededor de 120º por como interpreto el grafico corregime si me equiboco.

Rda= (120ºC-50ºC)/(50.6W - 0.5 ºC/W - 2ºC/w)
Rda= 1.45 ºC/W

Eligiendo el disipador puede que sirva un ZD42 ó ZD21?

por favor corrigeme si hice algo mal. 
Otra duda este calculo es para un solo tr? debo comprar dos iguales para los 2tr ? o con un olo dispados basta?
mil gracias.


----------



## Cacho

Hola MFK

Vas bien. En lo que no acertaste justo es en el valor de Tj(ajustado), pero el gráfico lo interpretaste bien, a juzgar por los resutados.
Tj=150º es la temperatura a la que el transistor *se quema*. Nunca debe llegar a esa temperatura.
En esa temperatura, la disipación de potencia (mirá la curva) es cero.

En tu caso, tenés que disipar 50,6W (lo calculaste vos), con eso tenés que de los 200W originales (a 25ºC) podés "perder" 149,4W. Teniendo en cuenta el Power Derating de 1,6W/ºC y regla de tres mediante, la temperatura máxima por encima de 25ºC que podrán alcanzar los transistores (sus junturas en realidad) será de 93,375ºC. Eso da 118,375ºC de temperatura máxima. 
Decir 120ºC habla de una buena interpretación del gráfico y es buen número para el cálculo.

Sólo no tuviste en cuenta la disipación que genera la corriente de polarización, aunque agregaría alrededor de 1,7/2W a la potencia total, lo que te dejaría en 1,4/1,35ºC/W en el disipador. Una diferencia poco importante en este caso.

Hasta acá, todos de acuerdo.


			
				MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> Eligiendo el disipador puede que sirva un ZD42 ó ZD21?


Van a andar bien los dos. Si están disponibles, elegí el que tenga la menor resistencia térmica. Como dice la canción de La Trinca (acá la canta Fontova) "Más vale que sobre y no que falte".

Y con respecto a si es para cada uno... Fijate que sólo uno de los dos va a conducir corriente (y por lo tanto, calentar) por cada semiciclo. No van a conducir los dos juntos nunca, salvo en un entorno muy chico alrededor de 0V (corriente de bias), así que no hace falta poner un disipador para cada uno. Los dos al mismo y santo remedio.

Saludos


----------



## MFK08

Perefecto. si interprete bien el grafico ahora me uedo un poco mas claro.. pero me sigue cotando interpretar el calculo que ralizaste...
en cuanto al disipador averiguare cual consigo..

de nuevo muchas gracias..


----------



## Cacho

Redondeando, necesitás tener 50W de capacidad de disipación en tus transistores.
A 25ºC, según el datasheet, tenés 200W y por cada grado *por encima de esa temperatura*(*) perdés 1,6W de capacidad de disipación.

En total podés desprenderte de 150W (los 200W originales menos los 50W que efectivamente necesitás), y planteás la regla de tres: 
1,6W----------1ºC
150W---------X

Donde X es la temperatura a la que el transistor sólo podrá disipar los 50W que necesitás. Esto sucede a los 93,75ºC en este planteo de acá.
Por (*) la temperatura que acabás de calcular es la que excede a 25ºC, entonces la temperatura con respecto a 0ºC será de 93,75ºC+25ºC=118,75ºC.

Espero que esto te haya aclarado un poco el asunto.
Si no es así, preguntá nomás de nuevo.

Saludos


----------



## MFK08

bien ahora lo ve mejor.. muchisismas gracias por tu paciencia


----------



## Cacho

De nada.
Me alegro de que se te haya aclarado el tema. Cualquir otra cosa, preguntá que si puedo te ayudo.

Saludos


----------



## xavirom

Un aporte, una forma bastante aceptable para comprobar la resistencia térmica de un disipador, consiste en colocar sobre el mismo una resistencia del tipo cementada esas con cuerpo cuadrado firmemente al disipador, con grasa siliconada o mejor aún, un diodo a rosca solo que habría que hacer una perforación. Colocar el disipador en la forma correcta de operación (aletas en forma vertical) y medir su temperatura inicial, ahora hacer circular una corriente por la resistencia o el diodo de  forma que cualquiera de ellos comiencen a disipar potencia, si el disipador es grande, convendrìa que la potencia disipada por el elemento elegido sea importante. Hecho esto, sabremos midiendo la tensión que cae en la resistencia o diodo y multiplicándola por la corriente que potencia estamos disipando. Obviamente, la temperatura del disipador irá subiendo hasta que se logrará una estabilización en la temperatura, en este momento tomaremos esta temperatura y le restamos el valor de temperatura inicial o temperatura ambiente, ese valor lo dividimos por la potencia entregada y nos darà el valor de resistencia térmica del disipador bajo prueba. Por ejemplo, si la temperatura ambiente fuera de 20 grados, y la temperatura final fuera de 50 grados con una potencia de 10W, entonces el diferencial de temperatura es de 30 grados (50-20), ahora lo dividimos por 10 y obtenemos que el disipador tiene una resistencia térmica de 3C/W.
No se fien de los datos de resistencia térmica que figuran en la página que mencionan por ahí, tiene datos erróneos en algunos modelos.


----------



## MFK08

Cacho despues de esperar bastante me llegaron los ZD21 por 5cm de alto compre dos, uno para cada canal espero en no mas de 1 mes poder probar el amplificador con la fuente SMPS y ver si trabajan correctamente


----------



## Cacho

Buenísimo.
Comentá cuando tengas novedades para ver cómo anda.

Saludos


----------



## betoelectronico

hola gente! me surgio una duda...que pasaria si a un determinado componente (transistor o triac)que calienta mucho..le pongo un disipador muy grande.muchos mas grende del calculado...funcionara mejor??


----------



## Cacho

betoelectronico dijo:


> ...si a un determinado componente...le pongo un disipador muy grande...funcionara mejor??



No se calentará tanto. Si a menor temperatura funciona mejor, entonces sí: Anda mejor.


Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

betoelectronico dijo:


> hola gente! me surgio una duda...que pasaria si a un determinado componente (transistor o triac)que calienta mucho..le pongo un disipador muy grande.muchos mas grende del calculado...funcionara mejor??



No necesariamente. Recordá que la resistencia térmica total no es solo la del disipador-ambiente, sino también se suma la juntura-capsula y la capsula-disipador, y estas últimas estan fijas, la primera por diseño del componente y la segunda por la técnica de montaje usada. La primera no la podés modificar, la segunda la podés reducir un poco haciendo el montaje sin aislador de mica o kapton (ni pensar en usar los sil-pads) y la del disipador ambiente la bajás aumentando el área (disipador grande). Si sacás la cuenta, vas a ver que la reducción final no es tan grande como pensarías y ya no se puede achicar mucho mas. Fijate:
Rth-total = Rth-jc + Rth-cd + Rth-da
si le ponés valores mas o menos normales para un componente de potencia, vas a tener:
Rth-jc=1.5 ºC/W (fija por diseño)
Rth-cd=0.2 ºC/W (montaje sin aislador pero con grasa siliconada)
Rth-da=1.5 ºC/W (este es un disipador grandecito)
lo que totaliza Rth-total=3.2 ºC/W
como las dos primeras ya no podés achicarlas más, solo podés tocar la última, y suponñe que la llevás a 0.75 ºC/W (un disipador GIGANTE), el resultado final es 2.45 ºC/W que es solo un 20% mas chica a un costo imposible con el tamaño, peso y precio de ese disipador...

Vos verás....yo te recomiendo cambiar el dispositivo o poner varios en paralelo (si es factible), así vas a bajar la Rth-jc efectiva y vas a ganar mas por menos plata...


----------



## Luis1342

Hola,buen tema Cacho,tengo unas dudas y es que quiero emplear estos calculos de disipador para unos TDA7294 en versión estereo,un integrado por canal alimentandolos a 18/0/18 y que cada uno consuma 2.5A,pienso usar un disipador de un up intel p4 de 470 pines a 1.3GHz ¿quedara bien?
saludos gracias!!!


----------



## MFK08

tienes que buscar los datos de dicho integrado en su hoja de datos..para poder hacer los calculos


----------



## Cacho

Y saber (o poder estimar) qué resistencia térmica tiene el disipador.

Lo que te dice MFK y esto último es indispensable para hablar con una mínima certeza.
Cualquier otra cosa sería hacer un comentario sobre la estética del conjunto y no mucho más.

Saludos


----------



## MFK08

TDA7294 Datos extraido de su hoja de datos...

Tj = 150 ºC
Rth = 1.5 ºC/W

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXqwvzw.pdf


----------



## Luis1342

Cacho,MKF08 agradezco sus respuestas,bueno con esos datos a empezar a calcularle aqui andaré postenado
Gracias!
saludos


----------



## Syd

Hola!

Llevo un par de meses pegandome con el montaje del amplificador que envio en la primera imagen (dibujo.jpg). Estoy intentando diseñar el disipador adecuado a las especificaciones que tengo, y ando un poco liado. A ver si me podeis echar un cable.

Bien, la potencia del amplificador es de 120 Wrms sobre 8 ohms. Esto nos da una caida maxima de potencia en el transistor de 60 Wrms con carga resistiva. Para guardar un margen de seguridad supondremos que la carga tendra una parte reactiva y que el angulo de desfase maximo sera de 45º, siendo entonces la potencia maxima sobre el transistor igual a 120 W.

Como hablamos de potencias maximas, luego hice un ajuste dividiendo /3 la potencia maxima , para sacar una potencia media que es la que tendre en cuenta para hacer los calculos del disipador. 120 W / 3 = 40 W --> esta sera la potencia media que tendre en cada transistor.

En el esquema del ampli se observa que hay 4 transistores (MOSFETs) formando el OPS (output stage) montados en paralelo dos a dos, para rebajar la potencia a disipar en cada uno.
sabiendo que si tuvieramos dos transistores cada uno disiparia los 40 W anteriormente calculados, tenemos ahora que esta potencia se reparte entre dos transistores (dos funcionando en semiciclo positivo y otros dos en negativo). Tendremos entonces en que cada transistor disipa unos 20 W.

Aqui es donde empieza mi problema (suponiendo que haya hecho bien todas las suposiciones anteriores jeje). Estos son los calculos que yo hice, decirme si me he equivocado en algun punto.

Para calcular la Rth del dispador he tenido en cuenta la temperatura a la cual quiero que llegue el disipador, en mi caso a unos 80ºC.

bien, decidi que voy a montar dos disipadores, y en cada uno dos transistores.
calculo la Rth = 80ºC / 40 W (montando dos transistores, 20W cada uno) = 2 ºC/W.

Calculo la temperatura de la union para ver si con la temperatura que tenga me va a poder disipar esa potencia el transistor,
Tj = Pd x (Rth union + Rth mica + Rth disipador) = 20 x (1,25 + 0,8 + 2) = 105 ºC.

Miro las hojas del fabricante y con esa temperatura podre disipar perfectamente los 20 W que requiere el transistor.

Como he calculado teniendo en cuenta 2 transistores montados sobre el (la resistencia termica multiplicada x2) entonces la Rth final de mi disipador deberia ser Rth = 1ºC/W.

Bien, espero que perdoneis mis posibles meteduras de pata, ya que esta es la primera vez que me meto a calcular un disipador para un amplificador de potencia jeje.

Otra cosa mas sobre el diseño del esquema. No se como podria calcular cual es la potencia que disiparian los transistores Q11 y Q12, ya que tengo que montarlos en el mismo disipador junto con el Qbias para el thermal tracking.

Uff, espero haberme explicado bien. Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda 

un saludo!


----------



## Cacho

Te estás haciendo un lío con los pasos.

Primero, la potencia de pico a disipar. Esta es la que quema los transistores generalmente.
Si hay un desfasaje de 45º, tenés la mitad de la alimentación (55V/2=27,5V) cayendo en los transistores de salida y la corriente es la máxima (55V/8r=6,875A). La potencia de pico a disipar será de ~190W. Ese es el peor escenario posible en este ampli.

Cada transistor (de lo que figuran en el esquema) tiene una disipación máxima de 100W => 200W entre los dos (es realmente poco). Estamos muy en el límite. Por suerte no es frecuente encontrar semejantes desfasajes, pero un tercer MOSFET daría más margen. Sólo para no tener que ponerlos, asumamos que el pico de disipación será de 150W (unos 75W por transistor).
El gráfico del Power Derating (PD) muestra que eso limita la temperatura máxima a alrededor de 65º.

Bueno, terminada la disquisición, tomemos el mismo divisor (3) que vos y asumamos los 150W de pico. Eso da 50W continuos de disipación. La temperatura ambiente estimémosla en 50ºC (nada difícil de encontrar adentro de un gabinete) y aproximemos la resistencia térmica del transistor este en 1,5ºC/W. Veamos:

Rda < (65ºC-50ºC)/50W -  1,5ºC/W – 2ºC/W

Eso es la temperatura máxima de la juntura que le permite manejar el pico de disipación, menos la temperatura ambiente, dividido por la disipación "constante", menos la resistencia térmica del transistor, menos la de la mica.

Como tenés dos transistores, tenés el doble de capacidad de disipación (eso te da los 87,5ºC de máxima), y a la vez tenés la mitad de resistencia térmica entre la juntura (claro, tenés dos, pero las considerás como una sola) y el disipador.
Rda < 0,3ºC/W - 0,75ºC/W - 2ºC/W.

Para que eso sea factible, necesitás un disipador refrigerado. Y necesitás uno de esos para cada rama (ya que los vasa montar en dos separados). Lo mejor sería montar los 4 transistores en un solo disipador.

Habrá que disminuir la potencia constante que se disipará (los 50W que se me hacen muchos), o la temperatura ambiente (los 50ºC), o lograr aumentar la temperatura máxima de trabajo (los casi 90ºC) poniendo más transistores o asumiendo que el pico de disipación será menor. Eso hará que los márgenes de seguridad sean menores

La otra opción es buscar MOSFETs con mayor disipación o temperatura de operación. Hay modelos que disipan alrededor 200W y no son ni caros ni difíciles de conseguir.

Saludos


----------



## Syd

hola Cacho,

muchas gracias por la ayuda ;-)

un par de cosas. Sobre la potencia pico de disipacion yo creo que estas calculando de más. La tension es +55 V, pero esta sobredimensionada para preveer las perdidas que tendra en los MOSFETs y demas componentes del circuito. Si calculas la tension eficaz que se tendra para 120 Wrms tienes unos 30,9 V, y el valor maximo te sale unos 43,6 V y ese sera el valor maximo que realmente podra alcanzar la onda. Luego sacas la corriente maxima con esos 43,6 V -->5,46 A. Luego la potencia maxima teniendo en cuenta el angulo de desfase de 45º sera P = Vmax*Imax/2--> aprox. 120 W. entonces la potencia continua a disipar ya es la que yo tenia calculada unos 20 W (haciendo la division /3 en este caso, aunque no se si es una buena aproximacion o deberia dividir entre un numero mas pequeño...).

Lo que no entiendo es porque en este caso sale una Rda negativa :-s, esto como se interpreta??

Tampoco entiendo porque usas los 50 W en tu caso, ya que al estar calculando la disipacion para un solo transistor no deberias usar 25 W al tener dos en paralelo??

muchas gracias de nuevo Cacho.

un saludo!


----------



## Cacho

Syd dijo:


> Sobre la potencia pico de disipacion yo creo que estas calculando de más. La tension es +55 V, pero esta sobredimensionada para preveer las perdidas que tendra en los MOSFETs y demas componentes del circuito. Si calculas la tension eficaz que se tendra para 120 Wrms tienes unos 30,9 V, y el valor maximo te sale unos 43,6 V...


¿Y los 12V que faltan? Tené por seguro que no desaparecen y nada más.
La disipación en los transistores no se calcula sobre "lo que sale" de ellos, sino sobre la diferencia entre "lo que entra" y "lo que sale". Eso es lo que se disipa *en el transistor*, eso es lo que genera calor en el ampli.
El resto genera calor (y sonido) en el parlante.

La corriente que circule a través de la etapa de salida y los parlantes, será la misma, de eso no hay dudas. El punto está en las tensiones, más exactamente, en sus caídas y dónde se producen..


Syd dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es porque en este caso sale una Rda negativa :-s, esto como se interpreta??


Se interpreta como que necesitás un disipador refrigerado. No ventilado, sino refrigerado.


Syd dijo:


> Tampoco entiendo porque usas los 50 W en tu caso, ya que al estar calculando la disipacion para un solo transistor no deberias usar 25 W al tener dos en paralelo?


Se calcula la disipación de una rama de la etapa de salida. Si fueras a usar cuatro disipadores, uno para cada transistor, entonces sí se usan esos 25W. Como vas a montar (según decías) dos transistores por disipador...
Ojo, que como la disipación se va a dar alternativamente en una rama y la otra (casi que no disipan las dos al mismo tiempo), no vas a tener un gran beneficio (si es que alguno) en ahorro de tamaño ni peso, pero te va a costar el doble.
Lo mejor que podés hacer es usar uno solo para montar los cuatro (la resistencia térmica no va a cambiar).

Saludos


----------



## Syd

Buenas Cacho,
Te dejo aqui como te comentaba, el nuevo calculo que hice junto con el esquema, a ver si le puedes echar un vistacillo 

Bien, en el esquema estan montados los 4 transistores sobre el mismo disipador.

Voy a tomar como potencia disipada en el peor de los casos en cada semiciclo los 120 W de potencia maxima. Lo ajusto a una potencia media de 120/3 = 40. 

Los transistores estan montados en paralelo dos a dos, luego cada transistor tendra una disipacion de unos 20 W.

Miro en la grafica del Power Derating que temperatura maxima puedo alcanzar para poder disipar esos 20 W y tengo unos 115ºC.

Del esquema equivalente se obtiene lo siguiente:

Tj = (Pd x Rjc + Pd x Rcd + 4 x Pd x Rda) + Tamb.

Tj = Pd (Rjc + Rcd + 4 x Rda) + Tamb.

Despejo Rda:

Rda < [{(Tj - Tamb)/Pd} - Rjc - Rcd]/4

Sustituyendo datos:

Rda < [{(115º-30º)/20 W} - 1,25 - 0,8]/4 < 0,55ºC/W

Luego Rda debe ser < 0,55ºC/W.

Ya he mirado un disipador de una Rda de 0,320 ºC/W, asi que supongo que con eso sera mas que suficiente.

bueno, espero tener los calculos bien esta vez.

gracias y un saludo


----------



## Cacho

Syd dijo:


> Voy a tomar como potencia disipada en el peor de los casos en cada semiciclo los 120 W de potencia maxima. Lo ajusto a una potencia media de 120/3 = 40.


Ok.



Syd dijo:


> Los transistores estan montados en paralelo dos a dos, luego cada transistor tendra una disipacion *promedio* de unos 20 W.


Ese agregado es la clave del error que cometías y seguís cometiendo.
Lo que quema los transistores es *el pico* de disipación, no la disipación promedio.

Esos picos son de 60W en cada uno de tus transistores (120W en total) y eso es lo que tenés que considerar a la hora de calcular la máxima temperatura que pueden alcanzar tus junturas (va a ser menor que la que tomaste).

Otro dato es que la disipación promedio que calculás es bastante alta (apostaría por una división por 6 en lugar de por 3). Estarías escuchando música muy comprimida (unos 4dB de rango). Te aconsejo cambiar el denominador

Siguiendo, como tenés 4 transistores parece que te estás complicando la cuenta. Hay sólo 2 disipando potencia al mismo tiempo. Los de la otra rama *no* van a conducir (ni disipar) en ese momento. Con eso claro, al calcular en la fórmula tendrás que considerar que la resistencia térmica equivalente de la juntura será de la mitad. Si fueran 3 transistores, sería de la tercera parte y con 5 por rama, la quinta.
En definitiva, hay una mejor transferencia de calor desde los transistores al disipador al poner más transistores de salida.

También, al manejar picos de disipación menores por transistor, al poner más la temperatura puede subir más.

Esas dos cosas implican que el disipador puede ser más chico.
La fórmula será entonces:
Rda < (Tj - Tamb)/Pd - Rjc/2 - Rcd

Asumiendo TJmax en 100ºC (sólo para el ejemplo, vos mirá el datasheet) y Pd como 120W/6=20W, 
Rda < (100ºC-50ºC)/20W - 1,25ºC/W /2 - 0,8ºC/W
Rda < 2,5ºC/W - 0,625ºC/W - 0,8ºC/W
Rda < 1,075ºC/W

Aproximémoslo a 1ºC/W.


Ahora dejame hacerte pensar un poco: Una lamparita común, incandescente, de 40W tiene un rendimiento de alrededor del 30%. O sea, sólo el 30% de la energía que toma de la red se transforma en luz y el resto, en calor.
Eso quiere decir que el calor de un foco así de chiquito equivale a 28W de disipación (o sea, calor). Te reto a agarrarlo con la mano desnuda (no lo tomes en serio).
¿Vas entendiendo de las cantidades de calor de las que hablamos al decir alegremente que un ampli disipa 30W o 40W?
Parece poco al decirlo, pero los Watt no son cosas tan inofensivas 

Saludos


----------



## Syd

Hola Cacho,

madre mia, me vas a tener que perdonar, pero es que sigo sin ver de donde sacas algunas cosas :-s. 
Si puedes hacerme el esquema que estas usando para sacar la formula con la que calculas Rda, me seria ultil para saber exactamente porque divides la Rjc entre 2. No lo acabo de ver... 

¿el esquema y las formulas que saque de él en el anterior post no estan bien?

El ejemplo que pones sobre la lampara es muy interesante, ya que como bien dices, siempre se habla de X watios disipados sin saber realmente que a lo mejor los que estas diciendo son muchisimos watios que calentarian el transistor hasta freirlo  sirve para hacerse una idea entre watios a disipar y el calor que se generara en el transistor 

gracias de nuevo. un saludo!


----------



## Cacho

Syd dijo:


> Si puedes hacerme el esquema que estas usando para sacar la formula con la que calculas Rda


Eso es lo que está explicado en el primer post.



Syd dijo:


> ...exactamente porque divides la Rjc entre 2. No lo acabo de ver...


Lo que se calienta en el transistor es la juntura (el pedacito de silicio) que está pegada a la espalda metálica del transistor (del lado de adentro, claro).
Eso se calienta y le pasa calor al metal a cierta velocidad, y como no pasa todo el calor en el instante en que se genera (es físicamente imposible), la juntura se va calentando con el tiempo.

Esta parte metálica le pasa al disipador el calor que recibe, pero de nuevo, no le pasa todo el calor inmediatamente. La física dice, de nuevo, que no se puede.

Entonces, la juntura (J) le pasa calor al metal (M) y este al disipador (D).
El principal y casi único factor en el paso de calor de J a M es la superficie de contacto. Junto con eso, el principal factor en la transferencia siguiente (M->D) es de nuevo la superficie de contacto.
Si tenés *una* juntura de superficie X, tenés una superficie X de contacto juntura-metal y una superficie Y de contacto metal-disipador. Eso dice cuánto se va a calentar, o sea, determina la resistencia térmica.

Si tenés *una *juntura (de nuevo una sola) pero su superficie es 2X, va a pasar más eficientemente (el doble) el calor a la espalda del transistor, y ahora esa espalda va a recibir el doble de calor, pero podrá pasar la misma cantidad por unidad de tiempo al disipador (su superficie es la misma). Conclusión: El transistor se va a calentar más, pero no el disipador, que va a mantenerse más o menos estable en temperatura.

Si tenemos *dos* transistores, la superficie de contacto J->M será 2X, y la superficie M->D será 2Y. Si tiene el doble de superficie en todo el sistema, el calor pasará al doble de velocidad, o lo que es lo mismo, la resistencia térmica será la mitad.

Si así no lo ves, pensalo como un pasamanos de tres personas, donde la primera le pasa una cosa (digamos que son baldes llenos de tierra) a la segunda y ésta a la tercera que es el destinatario final.
La analogía no es perfecta, ni mucho menos, pero allá vamos: Si ahora en lugar de tener una sola persona en la posición uno tenés a dos pasando baldes con tierra al segundo... De repente te vas a encontrar con que se te acumulan los baldes (calor) en torno al segundo, que no da abasto para pasárselos al tercero.

Si ponemos dos en la primera y dos en la segunda posición, los baldes irán mucho más rápido (se transfiere más calor).
Hasta ahí la analogía. El tercero no juega más, que no sirve para hacer la analogía con los disipadores .

¿Ahora sí?


----------



## Syd

Con ese ejemplo que me pusiste ya entendi mucho mejor el proque de dividir la Rjc entre dos.  

muchas gracias cacho!

pero, una cosa, creo que los dos estamos exponiendo lo mismo con diferentes razonamientos. 

Te expongo otra vez la formula que yo saque en mi post,

Rda < [{(Tj-Tamb)/Pd} - Rjc -Rcd]/4

En mi caso debia dividir todo entre 4 ya que la Rda estaba multiplicada por cuatro al estar montados 4 transistores. 
Si lo cambio por un 2 como tu comentas, debido a que en cada semiciclo solo un par de transistores esta conduciendo, tenemos esto

Rda < [{(Tj-Tamb)/Pd} - Rjc -Rcd]/2

que desarrollandolo queda

Rda < {(Tj-Tamb)/2 x Pd} - Rjc/2 -Rcd/2

Que es practicamente lo mismo que tu haces. 
Tu en Pd pones la potencia que deben disipar el par de transistores, y para mi Pd era la potencia que disipaba cada transistor, luego 2 x Pd es lo mismo que tu llamas en tu formula Pd.

Lo siguiente es que la Rjc aparece tambien dividida entre dos igual que en tu formula.

Lo unico que creo que podrias tener mal calculado es que te faltaria el dos dividiendo a la Rcd.
Yo he sacado todo esto de un libro de electroncia de potencia y del high power amplifier de randy slone, ¿podria ser que se te hubiese pasado el dividir entre dos Rcd?

Por cierto, me encantan tus analogias, son muy pedagogicas y visuales jeje ;-)


----------



## Cacho

Rda < {(Tj-Tamb)/2 x Pd} - Rjc/2 -Rcd/2

Bueno, veamos tu fórmula parte por parte. Tiene tres términos y no coincidimos en dos, el primero y el tercero.

-* (Tj-Tamb)/2 x Pd*
En el primero, para dividir por dos, debería ser la mitad la potencia disipada (es la total la que va ahí, no la que disiparía cada transistor). Definitivamente no...
Por otro lado, al ser más transistores la Rda debería poder ser más alta, y eso se logra haciendo el primer término más grande. Dividiéndolo no logramos eso, así que algo va mal.
El número de transistores está contemplado en el valor de Tj, que será más alto que en el caso de usar uno solo. La temperatura ambiente no variará, así que eso no cambia, y la potencia total a disipar tampoco. No cambia.
Entonces tenemos que la única cosa que va a variar en ese término es Tj. Ajustar su valor según la curva de Power Derating es lo que hará la diferencia. Lo demás queda igual que en el caso de un solo transistor.

-* Rcd/2
*En este tercer término hay algo que no anda. Esa es la resistencia térmica que ofrecen los aisladores eléctricos.
Veamos: Si tenés una plancha (transistor) con la que planchás una camisa delicada (disipador), ponés una tela en medio (mica+grasa siliconada) para amortiguar el calor. Acá es algo intencional esto de frenar el paso de calor, no como en el caso que nos ocupa, pero el efecto es el mismo al final.
Como pusiste una tela entre tu camisa y la plancha, ahora hay una parte del calor que no pasa a la prenda, sino que queda detenido en la plancha (eso lo hace la tela extra) y la calienta, o mejor dicho, no permite que se enfríe pasando calor a la camisa.

Supongamos que tenés una plancha chiquita a una temperatura de 100ºC con una pieza de tela del tamaño de su base. Con esas condiciones tu camisa recibe (digamos) 90ºC. Si ahora tuvieras una plancha grande (digamos que un par de veces la superficie anterior), con un pedazo de tela de ese tamaño y toda la cosa, a los mismos 100ºC de antes... ¿Qué temperatura recibirá tu camisa ahora?
Adivinaste: Los mismos 90ºC.

Sí, antes de que alguien lo diga, esto no es físicamente exacto porque falta considerar al tiempo, lo sé. Pero para ejemplificar la idea funciona.

Si ahora ponés dos planchas iguales, una al lado de la otra y a la mitad de la temperatura original, con dos pedazos de tela debajo y finalmente la camisa, cada pedazo de tela va a detener calor en la misma medida. A la postre la cantidad de calor que va a recibir la camisa es la misma en total, sea con una o con dos planchas.
De nuevo, no empecemos con la física que esto es sólo un ejemplo (quien se dé cuenta de qué  es físicamente inexacto, no necesita de este ejemplo).

¿Se entiende mi punto?

Saludos


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,

Como siempre, Cacho esta a la altura de las circunstancias. 

Lo que me quedan algunas dudas como que tengo disipadores reciclados de aparatos que desmonte y no tienen aletas, son mas bien planos y algunos de ellos estaban soldados a la pcb, ¿esto es normal o son casos especiales?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Limbo dijo:


> ...tengo disipadores reciclados...y no tienen aletas, son mas bien planos y algunos de ellos estaban soldados a la pcb, ¿esto es normal o son casos especiales?


Usualmente tienen aletas los disipadores. Eso se hace para aumentar la superficie y favorecer el intercambio de calor.
Cuanto menor sea la superficie, mayor será su resistencia térmica.

Si un fabricante necesita una determinada resistencia térmica (arbitrariamente digamos que será alta) y la puede lograr con un pedacito de aluminio en forma de plancha...

Un disipador lleno de aletas hay que hacerlo en un molde, inyectarlo y todo eso. Uno chato se hace simplemente cortando una plancha... ¿Qué será más barato?

Saludos


----------



## Limbo

Ya entiendo, Don Dinero entra en juego.

Porcierto, los calculos del primer mensaje solo se utilizan para amplis AB? 
Un TDA2003 se considera AB?


----------



## Cacho

Limbo dijo:


> Ya entiendo, Don Dinero entra en juego.


Exacto. Si tenés que fabricar 150.000 de esos y te ahorrás algún peso en cada uno, hacemos un montón de plata 



Limbo dijo:


> Porcierto, los calculos del primer mensaje solo se utilizan para amplis AB?
> Un TDA2003 se considera AB?


Sí: Casi todos los integrados, este incluido, son AB (fijate en el esquema interno que viene en los datasheets para más datos).

Saludos.


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,

Despues de leer y tomar apuntes formando una pequeña guia rapida con lo mas importante me quedan dudas.

Cuando hablas del "Power Derating", ¿lo que te vienes a referir es que es como una temperatura maxima que no se puede rebasar como Tj? Me ha surgido esta duda porque no veo en tus calculos nada referente al Power Derating.

Luego, el desfase de 45º lo indicas entre parentesis en un calculo pero no haces ningun calculo especial, simplemente calculas la potencia pico maxima y por eso no entiendo porque comentas lo del desfase, ¿me lo aclaras?

En fin, para tenerlo mas clarito, lo unico que se diferencia el disipador de un ampli y el de cualquier cosa sin variaciones de potencia, ¿es que se tiene en cuenta una potencia rms en el caso del ampli?

Mientras escribia se me han ido apareciendo mas dudas. 
La mica aislante, ¿es obligatoria ponerla o simplemente es aconsajable para que tenga buen contacto todo?

Despues lo de la temperatura ambiente me tiene mareado porque si el disipador disipa, se supone que alrededor del mismo sube la temperatura ambiente, asi pues la temperatura ambiente no seran la tipica tan agradable de 25º, y ademas en unos de tus calculos indicas 50º y no sé si es estimacion o se hace algun tipo de calculo, ¿Hay forma de calcular una aproximacion? ¿Es un dato que se presupone que sera asi?

En fin, lo dejo ahi.
Gracias Cacho (O a quien responda).
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Limbo dijo:


> Cuando hablas del "Power Derating", ¿lo que te vienes a referir es que es como una temperatura maxima que no se puede rebasar como Tj? Me ha surgido esta duda porque no veo en tus calculos nada referente al Power Derating.


El Power Derating se toma en consideración al empezar el asunto del disipador y está directamente relacionado con la máxima teperatura que podés usar en los cálculos.
Si se calcula todo sin tener en cuenta eso, al terminar hay que revisar si los números no chocan con el PD. De hacerlo, a recalcular.
Es algo como: Tengo que disipar X Watt. Asumo que la etapa de salida va a estar a 70ºC y sé que la corriente máxima será de Y Ampére. Ahí calculo cuántos transistores voy a necesitar.
Ya con esos datos, al disipador se ha dicho.



Limbo dijo:


> Luego, el desfase de 45º lo indicas entre parentesis en un calculo pero no haces ningun calculo especial, simplemente calculas la potencia pico maxima y por eso no entiendo porque comentas lo del desfase, ¿me lo aclaras?



Digamos que el ampli se alimenta con +-V y tomenos la rama positiva para este ejemplo. Digamos que Rl es la impedancia de carga, o sea, la del parlante.

Si el desfasaje es 0º, en la cresta de la onda la caída de tensión *en el transistor* es mínima (las internas de la cadena de transistores y no mucho más, alrededor de 2 o 3V) y la corriente, la máxima que puede haber (+V/Rl). El producto de ambas, la potencia a disipar por el transistor, es un número bajo. Al acercarse al cruce por cero, la caída es la máxima (cercana a +V), pero la corriente es la mínima. Otra vez, la potencia a disipar es baja.

A medio camino (en el flanco ascendente o descendente, no importa) la caída en el transistor es +V/2 y la corriente es de +V/2Rl). Ahí es la máxima disipación que podríamos tener: +V²/4Rl (caída de tensión por corriente).

En el caso de tener un desfasaje de 45º entre tensión y corriente, cuando tenemos +V/2 cayendo en el transistor (a mitad de la onda), aparece una corriente de +V/Rl (la máxima). Con eso la disipación es de +V²/Rl, cuatro veces más que en el caso anterior. Eso es feeeeeeeeeeeo.

En el peor de los casos, te encontrás con estos casos que te complican la vida, por eso se usan como parámetro a la hora de calcular el disipador. Se puede usar menos desfasaje, pero ahí ya estás jugando con la experiencia y con la "buena voluntad" de los parlantes.


Limbo dijo:


> ...lo unico que se diferencia el disipador de un ampli y el de cualquier cosa sin variaciones de potencia, ¿es que se tiene en cuenta una potencia rms en el caso del ampli?


Exacto. En un ampli la disipación de potencia no es constante (por suerte). En muchas otras cosas, sí. Cuando dividís por (3, 6, 8 o lo que sea) ese numerito al que llegás con el cálculo de la potencia de pico estás introduciendo este factor que mencionás.


Limbo dijo:


> La mica aislante, ¿es obligatoria ponerla o simplemente es aconsajable para que tenga buen contacto todo?


Esa mica aísla eléctricamente los transistores. Sería mejor si no estuviera (es aislante térmica también), pero probablemente harías un enorme corto a través del disipador, además de dejarlo conectado a vaya uno a saber qué tensión.


Limbo dijo:


> ...en unos de tus calculos indicas 50º y no sé si es estimacion o se hace algun tipo de calculo, ¿Hay forma de calcular una aproximacion? ¿Es un dato que se presupone que sera asi?


Es una estimación. Hay maneras *muy* complejas de hacer esas cuentas. Tanto que es más fácil hacer un ensayo y medir las temperaturas.
Usualmente las temperaturas dentro de un ampli andan por esa temperatura. Si el disipador va afuera del gabinete se puede considerar una temperatura ambiente más baja. Si hay ventilación forzada, una más baja todavía, si...
Bueno, la lista sigue, pero ya se va de la idea básica.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo

> El Power Derating se toma en consideración al empezar el asunto del disipador y está directamente relacionado con la máxima teperatura que podés usar en los cálculos.


Vale, digamos que se tiene en cuenta cuando se dice que si un dispositivo tiene xºC maximos, por ejemplo 150º, bajamos esa maxma a 130ºC por no jugar al filo del precipicio y despues la volvemos a bajar para los calculos a 100ºC por el Power Derating,¿no?


> En el peor de los casos, te encontrás con estos casos que te complican la vida, por eso se usan como parámetro a la hora de calcular el disipador. Se puede usar menos desfasaje, pero ahí ya estás jugando con la experiencia y con la "buena voluntad" de los parlantes.


¿Y si se usa menos desfase como quedaria el calculo? De ahi venia mi pregunta, porque si se supone que 45º es el peor de los casos se podria utilizar un desfase inferior para ser mas exactos y ahorrar en disipador ¿no? Por lo que entiendo se utilizan 45º para no quedarse corto en los calculos.


> Exacto. En un ampli la disipación de potencia no es constante (por suerte). En muchas otras cosas, sí. Cuando dividís por (3, 6, 8 o lo que sea) ese numerito al que llegás con el cálculo de la potencia de pico estás introduciendo este factor que mencionás.


¿Como? Me he perdido.. ¿ese numerito no era una diferencia? Por lo que entendi si pones 3, das por sentado que la potencia tendra menos rango de variacion que si pones 8. 


> Esa mica aísla eléctricamente los transistores. Sería mejor si no estuviera (es aislante térmica también), pero probablemente harías un enorme corto a través del disipador, además de dejarlo conectado a vaya uno a saber qué tensión.


¿En cualquier dispositivo seria mejor si no estuviera? ¿Por ejemplo un CI?



> Es una estimación. Hay maneras *muy* complejas de hacer esas cuentas. Tanto que es más fácil hacer un ensayo y medir las temperaturas.


Dando igual el disipador que le pongas para los ensayos la Ta llega al mismo punto siempre? no varia?

Me surge una nueva duda (Supongo que soy una pesadilla jeje). Cuando hablabamos del numerito ese que toma en cuenta la Prms (3,6,8..) se dice que segun la musica es uno u otro, ¿pero si se escucha de todo? ¿Se tendria que elegir el numero mas bajo posible? ¿Si no recuerdo mal el mas bajo que dijiste fue el de la musica electronica?


----------



## Cacho

Limbo dijo:


> Vale, digamos que se tiene en cuenta cuando se dice que si un dispositivo tiene xºC maximos, por ejemplo 150º, bajamos esa maxma a 130ºC por no jugar al filo del precipicio y despues la volvemos a bajar para los calculos a 100ºC por el Power Derating,¿no?


En un principio sabemos cuánta corriente va a circular por el transistor y cuánta tensión habrá entre colector y emisor. Eso nos dará (SOA mediante) la cantidad de transistores a usar.
Sabemos también la potencia a disipar, con eso entramos a ugar con el Power Derating. Si usamos (por poner un número) 3 transistores y cada uno puede manejar 100W de disipación, entonces tenemos 300W (vaya novedad). 
Supongamos que la potencia a dispar será de 200W. Tenemos lo que hace falta y hasta un poco más, va fenómeno. Pongamos también que el Power Derating de estos transistores es de 1W/ºC por encima de los 25ºC.

A los 26ºC cada transistor puede disipar 99W (297W en conjunto). Un grado más y son 98W _per capita_ y 294 en total y así sigue la cuenta.
Si me "sobraban" 100W al comienzo, quiere decir que tendré hasta 33ºC por encima de los 25ºC de las pruebas para usar como "colchón térmico". Digamos que hasta los 58ºC no vamos a tener preocupaciones.
Al calcular el disipador ya entramos con la premisa de que el conjunto no puede pasar de manera segura de los 58ºC y con eso es con lo que calculamos la resistencia térmica que necesitaremos.


Limbo dijo:


> ¿Y si se usa menos desfase como quedaria el calculo? De ahi venia mi pregunta, porque si se supone que 45º es el peor de los casos se podria utilizar un desfase inferior para ser mas exactos y ahorrar en disipador ¿no? Por lo que entiendo se utilizan 45º para no quedarse corto en los calculos.


Exacto: Se toma el peor escenario posible para hacer las cuentas. Podés bajar esos números, pero ahí ya juega la experiencia y la esperanza de que se cumpla la predicción que se hace al calcular.
Simplemente la corriente máxima se daría en un punto en que la caída en el transistor es menor.  


Limbo dijo:


> Por lo que entendi si pones 3, das por sentado que la potencia tendra menos rango de variacion que si pones 8.


Claro, eso es el rango dinámico de la música, o sea, cuánto varía entre los picos y lo que usualmente sale. Cuanto menor es el número por el que se divide, menor es el rango dinámico esperado y mayor será el disipador. Usualmente, menos de 6dB de rango dinámico no se encuentran y esa es una aproximación bastante segura.


Limbo dijo:


> ¿En cualquier dispositivo seria mejor si no estuviera? ¿Por ejemplo un CI?


Sí señor. El único problema es que en general las lengüetas de los encapsulados están conectadas a algo, y eso hace que se arme un corto grande como una casa si no se usa el aislante.


Limbo dijo:


> Dando igual el disipador que le pongas para los ensayos la Ta llega al mismo punto siempre? no varia?


Pensalo así: Tenés dos calentadores eléctricos de agua, de esos que se sumergen.
Ambos tienen la misma potencia pero uno es una esfera de 1cm de diámetro y el otro es también una esfera, pero de 10cm de diámetro.
Los sumergís en dos recipientes iguales, llenos con la misma catidad de agua, y los enchufás. Vas a llegar al mismo resultado, pero... ¿Qué diferencias se te ocurre que habrá? ¿Y eso aplicado a los semiconductores? ¿Qué les podría pasar? (a pensar, muajajajaja)

Saludos


----------



## Limbo

> ¿Qué diferencias se te ocurre que habrá? ¿Y eso aplicado a los semiconductores? ¿Qué les podría pasar? (a pensar, muajajajaja)


Que tardaran mas o menos tiempo en llegar a la misma tempratura.
Vale, ya lo cojo, me estas queriendo decir que el agua es la Ta. 
Entonces.. ¿para dichas pruebas iniciales lo mejor seria poner siempre un disipador de bajisima resistencia termica y medir su Ta? Para que no se quede corto lo digo, porque si se pone uno muy pequeño se quemara el dispositivo y adios a calcular porque ya nos quedamos sin ampli..

Hice calculos para mi ampli de 7 watios (TDA2003) y me salio alrededor de Rda 14ºC/W, ¿lo ves un numero logico? Aunque creo que calcule Ta como 25º..
He visto fotos de este integrado con el disipador puesto y la verdad es que no les ponen grandes disipadores, pero por lo menos uno de 10ºC/W que vi en la web que facilitas es mucho mas grande que los que vi en los videos y fotos de la gente.. No sé que diferencia de tamaño habra entre grado y grado de resistencia.


----------



## Cacho

Limbo dijo:


> Entonces.. ¿para dichas pruebas iniciales lo mejor seria poner siempre un disipador de bajisima resistencia termica y medir su Ta? Para que no se quede corto lo digo, porque si se pone uno muy pequeño se quemara el dispositivo y adios a calcular porque ya nos quedamos sin ampli..


Exacto. En realidad alcanza con poner uno que sepamos que va a funcionar con algún margen.
De todas formas, ajustar el asunto de la temperatura ambiente es interesante si vas a construir de a montones. Ahorrarte unos pesos *en un* disipador no te ve a hacer más rico ni más pobre. Si construís varios miles... Ahí sí que cambia la cosa. El esfuerzo y tiempo quete lleva hacer las mediciones no se justifica para el caso de un solo ampli. Si es por aprender nomás, adelante, pero no esperes que la diferencia en precio o tamaño sea demasiado importante.
Más aún, no te sirve esta medición para calcular estas cosas en un ampli distinto.

El asunto de los 50ºC de Ta viene de una cosa muy simple: Supongamos que el ambiente donde se opera el ampli esté a 25ºC (nada raro). Adentro de la carcasa donde está el disipador... ¿No es esperable que la temperatura suba unos grados? Cuando sube 25ºC estamos ya en los 50ºC de la cuenta. Es un valor bastante seguro.
Si se esperan temperaturas más altas (digamos que lo usan en el Sahara), se sube Ta en el cálculo 


Limbo dijo:


> Hice calculos para mi ampli de 7 watios (TDA2003) y me salio alrededor de Rda 14ºC/W, ¿lo ves un numero logico?


Tan lógico como cualquier otro. No sé cómo llegaste a ese resultado, pero si hiciste bien las cuentas, eso será. No parece algo descabellado, de todos modos.


Limbo dijo:


> ...pero por lo menos uno de 10ºC/W que vi en la web...


http://www.disipadores.com/baja_potencia.htm
Fijate el 2725D ahí (cuarto en la lista).


Limbo dijo:


> No sé que diferencia de tamaño habra entre grado y grado de resistencia.


Eso depende de las características del integrado/transistor. Por cada ºC/W de diferencia en el disipador, la juntura del bicho que tenga atornillado subirá cierta temperatura, dependiendo de su resistencia térmica.


Saludos


----------



## Limbo

> Si es por aprender nomás, adelante, pero no esperes que la diferencia en precio o tamaño sea demasiado importante.


Es por aprender simplemente, creo que es importante saberlo. Lo que yo pensaba era comprar un disipador enorme (El que tenga menos resistencia termica del mercado o uno de los que menos) y utilizarlo para todos los amplis o aparatos que necesiten disipador y los someta a esta prueba de Ta.


> Si se esperan temperaturas más altas (digamos que lo usan en el Sahara), se sube Ta en el cálculo


Tiene gracia porque tenia pensado utilizarlo en la playa y parece que me hayas leido la mente, entonces, suponiendo que hay una temperatura de 40º (Tirando muy por arriba, pero como es sol directo y continuado creo que me quedo corto) por la misma regla de los 25º y los 50º, que deberia de poner en los calculos ¿Ta de 80º?


> Eso depende de las características del integrado/transistor. Por cada ºC/W de diferencia en el disipador, la juntura del bicho que tenga atornillado subirá cierta temperatura, dependiendo de su resistencia térmica.


No me referia al dispositivo a refigerar sino al disipador en sí, bueno, de todas formas, ya he leido algo en la web que hablaba sobre la relacion tamaño y ºC/w.


----------



## Cacho

Primero: Hacer ese tipo de mediciones, realmente, no vale la pena para armar pocas unidades. Hacelo con uno (este por ejemplo) para ver cómo es la cosa te va a alcanzar y sobrar para aprender cómo se hace.
No te recomiendo ajustar tan finito el cálculo, no es necesario.

Por lo de la playa, estimar que haya 25ºC por encima de la temperatura ambiente es algo correcto. Si esperás 40ºC, que en la fórmula aparezcan 65ºC. Si aparecieran 80ºC tendrías más margen de seguridad (y no lo pongas al sol directo, no seas sádico )


Saludos


----------



## Limbo

> (y no lo pongas al sol directo, no seas sádico )


jaja vale, pues le hare una sombrilla de quita y pon especialmente para la caja del ampli  Seria logico meterlo dentro de la mochila pero tengo en mente algunas ideas que no incluyen tener algo donde resguardarlo de los elementos.

En fin, gracias Cacho.
Saludos.


----------



## mp005

Grande Cacho! que pedazo de tutorial. Mil gracias!


----------



## sobrituning

menudo tutorial!!
pero me he encontrado con un problema y es que en mi ciudad en las casas de electronica no venden disipadores para mi ampli hifi rotel de mariano y me gustaria saber si alguien conoce alguna pagina que vendadn online a ser posible en españa

saludos y gracias


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,

Mira esta pagina: http://www.ariston.es/esp/CondicionesVenta.aspx

No sé con exactitud si envian por correo pero tienes un delegado en tu ciudad y ahi dice que para adquirir cualquier producto contacten con el delegado de zona.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Gracias por los comentarios. Espero que les sirva el post.

Un abrazo.


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Se agradece el Tutorial, tenia ganas de aprender a calcular los disipadores (hasta ahora venia poniendo algo "grande" sin nada de calculos, soy principiante!)
Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Gracias por el comentario y me alegro de que te haya servido.

Saludos


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Cacho, estoy tratando de calcular que disipador debo poner en un amplificador que estoy armando, un TDA7294 (mono) y no encuentro la RJA (Resistencia Térmica Juntura-Ambiente/Aire, Thermal Resistence Case-Ambient o Case-Air, Rja)
Este es el DataSheet, me ayudarias a saber cual es este dato? Mil Gracias desde ya.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/a/0scgel8exqr094jlw9qfjx9qjc3y.pdf
Edit: en un grafico del Data se ve que en 8 Ohms alimentado con (en mi caso) -+39V, disipa 40w, esto esta bien? o estoy leyendo mal?

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Cacho, estoy tratando de calcular que disipador debo poner en un amplificador que estoy armando, un TDA7294 (mono) y no encuentro la RJA (Resistencia Térmica Juntura-Ambiente/Aire, Thermal Resistence Case-Ambient o Case-Air, Rja)



Para que querés ese valor si no lo podés usar sin disipador?
Tenés la resistencia térmica juntura-capsula (Rthj-c) que vale 1.5 ºC/W y eso es todo lo que te hace falta para calcular el disipador a usar...


----------



## fabry_nirvana

ezavalla dijo:


> Para que querés ese valor si no lo podés usar sin disipador?
> Tenés la resistencia térmica juntura-capsula (Rthj-c) que vale 1.5 ºC/W y eso es todo lo que te hace falta para calcular el disipador a usar...


 
Tenes toda la razon. Habia entendido mal el consepto, eso me pasa por no leer de una punta a la otra la explicacion de Cacho, Gracias Ezavalla

Ahora tengo una duda, la potencia disipada es de 44W? nose si es estoy leyendo bien el datasheet, de ser asi, la resistencia termica del disipador (segun mis calculos) deberia ser de 1.34ºC/W, me parecio algo exagerado, en la primer pagina, hay un calculo que hizo cacho, de 2 integrados de estos, y la resistencia termica es de 2.5ºC/W, en que me he equivocado??
El calculo que hice fue: (Tj-Tamb)/Pdis-Rjc
                                (150-25)/44W-1.5
                                (125/44)-1.5
                                2.84-1.5=1.34ºC/W

Otra cosa, la resistencia termica del disipador es inversamente proporcional con el tamaño?
(Aclaro porque nose si formule bien la pregunta) Hoy estuve viendo un disipador ZD7 x 5cm. En la pagina que da cacho en el primer post, dice que la resistencia termica de este disipador es de 2.60ºC/W para *75mm, *y el que consigo yo es de 50mm. 
Yo puedo decir que si: 75mm--------2.60ºC/W
                               50mm---------X= (75mm*2.60ºC/W) / 50mm= *3.9ºC/W*

Esto esta bien? Si esta mal, como calculo la resistencia de ese disipador?

Muchas Gracias desde ya


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Ahora tengo una duda, la potencia disipada es de 44W? nose si es estoy leyendo bien el datasheet, de ser asi, la resistencia termica del disipador (segun mis calculos) deberia ser de 1.34ºC/W, me parecio algo exagerado, en la primer pagina, hay un calculo que hizo cacho, de 2 integrados de estos, y la resistencia termica es de 2.5ºC/W, en que me he equivocado??
> El calculo que hice fue: (Tj-Tamb)/Pdis-Rjc
> (150-25)/44W-1.5
> (125/44)-1.5
> 2.84-1.5=1.34ºC/W



Para saber la potencia disipada por el chip, tenés que analizar las figuras 13 y/o 14 del datasheet, que te dan ese valor vs. la potencia de salida, para diferentes impedancias de carga.
De todas formas, ese es el caso mas extremadamente desfavorable, por que la música NUNCA aplica esa potencia de forma permanente, así que si tomás la mitad o un cuarto de ese valor....ya estás sobrado y podés ahorrate unos pesos....claro que todo depende de para que lo vayas a usar.
En la ecuación que usaste te falta la resistencia térmica cápsula-disipador, que anda sobre 0.35 a 0.5ºC/W para los aisladores de mica con grasa siliconada. SI no los ponés, está bien la formula usada.



fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Otra cosa, la resistencia termica del disipador es inversamente proporcional con el tamaño?
> (Aclaro porque nose si formule bien la pregunta) Hoy estuve viendo un disipador ZD7 x 5cm. En la pagina que da cacho en el primer post, dice que la resistencia termica de este disipador es de 2.60ºC/W para *75mm, *y el que consigo yo es de 50mm.
> Yo puedo decir que si: 75mm--------2.60ºC/W
> 50mm---------X= (75mm*2.60ºC/W) / 50mm= *3.9ºC/W*
> 
> Esto esta bien? Si esta mal, como calculo la resistencia de ese disipador?



Sip...es lo mejor que se puede hacer sin mas datos.


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Ezavalla, teniendo en cuenta que solo voy a utilizar 80W de los 100W, y que ademas el amplificador va a ir filtrado en la entrada, para solo amplificar frecuencia media, voy a tomar como Pdis=20W
Tj-Tamb)/Pdis-Rjc-Rmica
(150-25)/20W-1.5-0.5
(125/22)-1.5-0.5
6.25-1.5-0.5= *4.25ºC/W*
Creo que con el disipador que nombre antes, el ZD7 x 5cm deberia andar bien (que intuicion! pense que ese iba a ir bien jeje)

Si ven algun error por favor avisen! Ademas si creen que el Pdis es poco, tambien avisen! 

Muchas Gracias Ezavalla por la ayuda y Gracias a Cacho tambien que hizo el tutorial!
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Creo que con el disipador que nombre antes, el ZD7 x 5cm deberia andar bien (que intuicion! pense que ese iba a ir bien jeje)



Por que no buscás algo como el ZD-21 o el ZD-14 o el ZD-27?
Son mas sencillos de montar, no necesariamente mas caros y te aseguro que se consiguen en San Juan , en ese negocio de la calle Córdoba.
Por ejemplo, el ZD-14 viene de 10x10cm y de 10x5cm. EL primero vale como $38 y el segundo $18....mas o menos...puede haber variado.

Vos verás...


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Gracias por el consejo! Cuando salga de la facu me voy para la calle Córdoba! 
Saludos


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,

Estoy calculando un valor de disipador para un amplificador con un TDA2003 y me gustaria que opinarais sobre si estoy haciendo bien los calculos.
Datos del datasheet del TDA2003:
Tj = 150ºC
Tamb = 65ºC (Teniendo en cuenta que el ampli lo utilizare en la playa a una temperatura de unos 35-40ºC le sumo 25ºC de seguridad y de ahi ese numero)
Pdis = 7W (Imagino que los amplificadores integrados marcan sus W como Wrms)
Rjc = 3ºC/W
Rmica = 0 (No utilizare mica)
El calculo que he hecho:
Rda < (150ºC - 65ºC) / 7W - 3ºC/W
Rda < 85ºC / 7W - 3ºC/W
Rda < 12,14ºC/W - 3ºC/W
Rda < 9,14ºC/W

La temperatura maxima no sé a que temperatura ponerla ya que en el datasheet no dice nada del power derating.

¿Tendra sufiente el integrado con un disipador de 9ºC/W si lo utilizo en temperaturas ambiente elevadas?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Limbo dijo:


> Pdis = 7W (Imagino que los amplificadores integrados marcan sus W como Wrms)


Ojo que esa es la potencia total que entrega el integrado, no la que tenés que disipar.



Limbo dijo:


> Rmica = 0 (No utilizare mica)...


Pero no puede ser 0 nunca por más que no uses mica. Ahí tendrías una transferencia perfecta de calor. En Rmica está incluida la resistencia térmica que hay entre la lengüeta y el disipador.
A efectos prácticos (en este caso) podés despreciar este numerito poque los otros son bastante más grandes, pero tené presente que ese 0 es inalcanzable.



Limbo dijo:


> ¿Tendra sufiente el integrado con un disipador de 9ºC/W si lo utilizo en temperaturas ambiente elevadas?


Te dejo el datasheet del TDA2003. Mirá las figuras 11 (quizá la 12 también) y 14.
Después me contás vos si alcanza o no 


Saludos


----------



## Limbo

> Ojo que esa es la potencia total que entrega el integrado, no la que tenés que disipar.


Vale, ahi he metido la pata. La verdad es que las graficas me cuesta leerlas y por lo que he entendido, el integrado disipa 3,5W cuando tiene en la salida 6W,¿no?
Esos 3,5W de disipacion (Si es que no me equivoco) tengo que dividirlos por el factor power derating? Me refiero al numerito con el que se saca la Pdis teniendo en cuenta la diferencia de dB en la musica.


> Pero no puede ser 0 nunca por más que no uses mica. Ahí tendrías una transferencia perfecta de calor. En Rmica está incluida la resistencia térmica que hay entre la lengüeta y el disipador.
> A efectos prácticos (en este caso) podés despreciar este numerito poque los otros son bastante más grandes, pero tené presente que ese 0 es inalcanzable.


Ahhh, ok. Entonces la mica no tiene ninguna funcion termica, es solo para aislar.. (Pensaba que tenia alguna funcion es cuanto a la transferencia de calor)
Aunque en este caso no haga falta prefiero ponerlo para ir recordando la formula completa.
Digamos ¿que si pongo mica cogo el valor mas grande de la franja de valores que diste (Entre 1ºC/W y 3ºC/W si no recuerdo mal) y si no pongo la mica, el valor mas pequeño?


> Te dejo el datasheet del TDA2003. Mirá las figuras 11 (quizá la 12 también) y 14.
> Después me contás vos si alcanza o no


Creo que se pasa el resultado que obtuve. Por lo que entiendo a una tempertaura ambiente de entre 0 y 75ºC, entregando 6W el integrado, el maximo de potencia disipada es de 10ºC/W, asi que si yo calcule un disipador de 9,14ºC/W ¿se supone que nunca llegara a esa temperatura porque si lo hace se quemaria?

Resumen, mañana recalculo teniendo en cuenta esto.

Gracias Cacho.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Limbo dijo:


> ...el integrado disipa 3,5W cuando tiene en la salida 6W,¿no?


Un poco menos. Fijate en la figura 11.
Ahí tenés en líneas punteadas la eficiencia y en línea continua la potencia disipada. En las abscisas (eje X) tenés la potencia de salida. Ahí buscás los 6W y ves que disipa cerca de 2,5W y tiene una eficiencia de alrededor del 70% el amplicito este.
A menor potencia la disipación se mantiene en el orden de 2,5 a 3,1 o 3,2W. Tomar 3,5W como Pdis es una movida que hasta deja cierto margen.

Si tomás una eficiencia del 70% para la salida de 6W, entonces la potencia a disipar está en los 2,5-2,6W


Limbo dijo:


> Esos 3,5W de disipacion (Si es que no me equivoco) tengo que dividirlos por el factor power derating? Me refiero al numerito con el que se saca la Pdis teniendo en cuenta la diferencia de dB en la musica.


Eso no es el Power Derating (PD), sino el Rango Dinámico (RD) de la música. El PD te juega en contra, mientras que el RD juega a tu favor 
Con el dato de la potencia a disipar (los 3,5W de los que hablábamos antes) entrá a la figura 14. Ahí interpolá los valores y verás que andás por los 18/20ºC/W para disipar esa potencia con una temperatura ambiente de poco menos de 70ºC.
Si usás un disipador con una resistencia térmica menor a esa ya estás seguro.


Limbo dijo:


> Ahhh, ok. Entonces la mica no tiene ninguna funcion termica, es solo para aislar..


Exacto:  Es aislante eléctrico. Lo malo es que también aísla el calor (eso es preferible antes que tener un corto grande como una casa).
Lo que sí, ponele grasa siliconada. Eso *SÍ* ayuda a transferir calor.


Limbo dijo:


> ¿que si pongo mica cogo el valor mas grande de la franja de valores que diste (Entre 1ºC/W y 3ºC/W si no recuerdo mal) y si no pongo la mica, el valor mas pequeño?


No llegan a 1ºC/W esas resistencias y es frecuente que ronden la mitad de ese valor. Si no usás un aislante es probable que la resistencia térmica en esa unión sea suficientemente baja como para despreciarla sin ningún problema. De poner la mica, con 1ºC/W alcanza en general para hacer la cuenta y con 1,5ºC/W vas sobrado.


Limbo dijo:


> Creo que se pasa el resultado que obtuve. Por lo que entiendo a una tempertaura ambiente de entre 0 y 75ºC, entregando 6W el integrado, el maximo de potencia disipada es de 10ºC/W, asi que si yo calcule un disipador de 9,14ºC/W ¿se supone que nunca llegara a esa temperatura porque si lo hace se quemaria?


Algo así, sólo reordená las palabras: Con un disipador que tenga una resistencia térmica de 10ºC/W y una temperatura ambiente de 75ºC, podés disipar una potencia de 6W. Y eso es cerca del doble de lo que necesitás.


Saludos


----------



## Limbo

> Un poco menos. Fijate en la figura 11.


Ups, es verdad, es a unos 3Wout cuando se disipan esos 3W aproxs.


> Eso no es el Power Derating (PD), sino el Rango Dinámico (RD) de la música. El PD te juega en contra, mientras que el RD juega a tu favor


Si ahora divido 3,5W entre el factro RD va a quedar super pequeño la Pdis. Si no recuerdo mal normalmente se utiliza una RD de 6, asi que quedaria Pdis como 0,5W, por lo que en la formula del caculo del disipador quedara un numero que sera el doble de la diferencia de temperaturas, es decir que el resultado final rondara los 165ºC/W, un valor demasiado grande..


> Con el dato de la potencia a disipar (los 3,5W de los que hablábamos antes) entrá a la figura 14. Ahí interpolá los valores y verás que andás por los 18/20ºC/W para disipar esa potencia con una temperatura ambiente de poco menos de 70ºC.


¿Como has interpretado esos 18/20ºC/W? No encuentro ninguna relacion con la linea de 10ºC/W y la de 30.. quiero decir que no veo que valor representa cada linea horizontal.


> Lo que sí, ponele grasa siliconada. Eso *SÍ* ayuda a transferir calor.


Si, eso ando utilizandolo. Utilizo la pasta blanca que se ponen en los microprocesadores de ordenador. ¿La grasa siliconada es lo mismo? No estaria mal encontrar una alternativa a esta pasta de la que yo hablo porque por lo menos aqui es bastante cara y ya he gastado casi toda en hacer pruebas.


> No llegan a 1ºC/W esas resistencias y es frecuente que ronden la mitad de ese valor. Si no usás un aislante es probable que la resistencia térmica en esa unión sea suficientemente baja como para despreciarla sin ningún problema. De poner la mica, con 1ºC/W alcanza en general para hacer la cuenta y con 1,5ºC/W vas sobrado.


Auqnue sea despreciable no quiero malacostumbrarme en los calculos, asi que la utilizare siempre con un valor muy bajo.

Voy a rehacer los calculos y los vuelvo a poner aqui. Haber si mejoran esos numeros 
Graciaaas.
Saludos!!
*Edito:*
Los nuevos calculos.
Rda < (150 - 65) / 3,5W - 3ºC/W - 0,5ºC/W
Rda < 85 / 3,5W -3ºC/W - 0,5ºC/W
Rda < 24,28 - 3 - 0,5
Rda < 20,78ºC/W

Ahora si me da la resistencia termica que me comentabas antes, asi que supongo que no tengo que utililar el RD.


----------



## Cacho

Limbo dijo:


> Si ahora divido 3,5W entre el factro RD va a quedar super pequeño la Pdis. Si no recuerdo mal normalmente se utiliza una RD de 6...


Lo del RD tiene que ver con que un ampli disipa más o menos potencia según la amplitud de la onda de salida. Si la mayor parte del tiempo la salida es baja y hay algunos picos (un RD grande), entonces la potencia que constantemente disipan los transistores (esta es la que calienta el disipador) será baja. De ahí sale esa división.
Usar un 6 en el denominador equivale a esperar un RD de más de 6dB y menos de 9dB. Bastante conservador.

En cambio, en este bichito la disipación es un poco distinta. Fijate que sin importar la potencia de salida, la disipación se mantiene en el orden de los 3W. Para eso sirve el gráfico ese.


Limbo dijo:


> ¿Como has interpretado esos 18/20ºC/W? No encuentro ninguna relacion con la linea de 10ºC/W y la de 30.. quiero decir que no veo que valor representa cada linea horizontal.


Cada línea de esas representa un disipador (mejor dicho, cuánta potencia podés disipar con cada uno de ellos y que la cosa siga andando bien). La de más abajo, uno de 30ºC/W, la siguiente uno de 10ºC/W y la de más arriba corresponde a un disipador infinito.
La relación podemos decir que es lineal, así que si entrás con los 3/3,5W que tendrás de disipación (entrás por el eje Y) ves que caés entre los 10 y los 30ºC/W. Estimando un poquito saqué ese valor.


Limbo dijo:


> ¿La grasa siliconada es lo mismo? No estaria mal encontrar una alternativa...porque por lo menos aqui es bastante cara...


No es algo tan caro (no sé en España), ni es necesario usar mucha.
Por otro lado, la que yo digo es esa "cosa" blanca común y correinte. En los procesadores se suele usar un compuesto más caro (tiene plata y algunas otras cosillas) y con mejores características. No hace mal usarlo acá, pero no es necesario. En Argentina cuesta algo de 10/12 pesos (unos 2 Euros) una jeringa de 10cc.


Saludos


----------



## Limbo

> Lo del RD tiene que ver con que un ampli disipa más o menos potencia según la amplitud de la onda de salida. Si la mayor parte del tiempo la salida es baja y hay algunos picos (un RD grande), entonces la potencia que constantemente disipan los transistores (esta es la que calienta el disipador) será baja. De ahí sale esa división.
> Usar un 6 en el denominador equivale a esperar un RD de más de 6dB y menos de 9dB. Bastante conservador.


¿Pero no hay ningun valor que sirva para poder escuchar todo tipo de musica y mantener al ampli trabajando a una temperatura correcta? Escucho casi de todo...
Cuando dices que se espera un rango dinamico de mas de 6dB y menos de 9dB, ¿como sabes que es menos de 9dB? ¿Por lo que leí en un mensaje tuyo que decia que en una subida de 3dB significa el doble de potencia?


> En los procesadores se suele usar un compuesto más caro (tiene plata y algunas otras cosillas) y con mejores características.


Yo tengo de ese. Lo compre para ponerselo a un microprocesador y lo he utilizado para el integrado este, pero sabiendo que hay algo mas barato, ire de compras en cuanto pueda.

Gracias de nuevo.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Limbo dijo:


> ¿Pero no hay ningun valor que sirva para poder escuchar todo tipo de musica y mantener al ampli trabajando a una temperatura correcta? Escucho casi de todo...


Claro que sí. Simplemente no hay que dividir la potencia calculada por ningún factor (eso equivale a un rango dinámico de 0dB) o dividirlo por 2 (3dB de rango). El problema es que da unos disipadores enormes y no van ni siquiera a entibiarse.

La división por 6 (unos 8dB de RD) da un buen compromiso entre rango dinámico y tamaño del disipador, además de respetar bastante los RD normales de la música. No es demasiado frecuente encontrar menos de 6dB (la música se pone demasiado pesada, en serio) y sólo podría encontrarse en las manos de DJ Compresor (un chimpancé con equipos de audio) o en algunos estilos puntuales (y muy aturdidores) de música electrónica.



Limbo dijo:


> Cuando dices que se espera un rango dinamico de mas de 6dB y menos de 9dB, ¿como sabes que es menos de 9dB? ¿Por lo que leí en un mensaje tuyo que decia que en una subida de 3dB significa el doble de potencia?


3dB de RD => Dividimos por 2
6dB => X/4
9dB => X/8
12dB => X/16
Digo yo... ¿qué relación hay entre el RD de la música y la potencia a disipar?
Calculo que en cuenta te contestes eso entendés el porqué de estos números que se te están escapando.

Y sí: 3dB de diferencia equivalen a duplicar la potencia.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Leí el post mas de dos veces y todavía no entiendo bien el cálculo...
Voy a leerlo mas veces, a ver si se me va la niebla de la mente...

Saludos.
PD: Cacho, se nota, palpito, siento tu presencia en el foro cada vez que estás on-line... jejeje "La bienvenida. Deja tu mensaje de presentación"...


----------



## Limbo

> Digo yo... ¿qué relación hay entre el RD de la música y la potencia a disipar?


Por los numeros que has dado mas arriba en tu ultimo mensaje deduzco que a mas dB de rango dinamico menos potencia se disipa. Gracias por la explicacion, ya lo tengo claro.

Haber si me puedes ayudar con otro asunto. Tengo un disipador de un microprocesador de ordenador y quiero cortarlo en varios trozos pero no se de que tamaño. La cosa es que el excel que dio un compañero en este mismo post no aparece la formula con la que se saca el resultado final, y por mucho que busco por google no encuentro ninguna formula con la que pueda calcular el tamaño del disipador para que me de ciertos ºC/W. Lo cierto es que lo facil seria confiar en el valor que te dan las calculadoras, pero me interesa saber cual es la formula que utilizan estas calculadoras.

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Método práctico:

Vas a http://sound.westhost.com/heatsink.zip, abrís la planilla que descargás y ponés los datos de tu disipador. Teniendo la total (asumo un disipador simétrico) la disipación de cada fracción será inversamente proporcional a la relación entre su superfice y la del disipador entero multiplicado por la total.
Por ejemplo, 10cm² de disipador tienen una resistencia térmica de 15ºC/W. Si lo partimos al medio tendremos 5cm y 30ºC/W. Si lo partimos en 4, tenemos 2,5cm² y 60ºC/W y así sucesivamente.

Fórmulas para calcular la RT de un disipador... Sólo hay aproximadas. No sé cuál usen en cada calculador ni conozco muchas que digamos, así que lo mejor que puedo recomendarte es que uses la planilla de Excel.
Quizá alguien tenga algún método mejor y lo publique, pero lo que es yo...


@Tavo: lo único que necesitás para entender el asunto es convencerte de que es algo simple. El calor pasa de A a B, de B a C y así hasta el ambiente. Los números vienen después de entender el proceso ese y se usan sólo para cuantizarlo.

Saludos


----------



## yopo1

amplificador tda 2040 puentiado
V=24
Imax= 24/8ohm = 3A  esto seria por rama del  trafo es decir q*UE* seria 3A por rama  mi trafo tiene 5A 2.5 por rama 
Ppdis= 12v x 3A = 36w
Pdis=Ppdis/8 = 4.5  (ahi q*UE* dividirlo por 8 ?)
Ta= 50ºC (ahi q*UE* ponerle 50 C)
Rmica=2ºC (2 C?)

Rjc = 3 c/w es ese ?
Tj = 150ºC
Tj = (ajustada por el Power Derating) ? bueno quisiera saver si lso datos estan bien y los datos q*UE* no tengo como seria ?


----------



## Cacho

Veo que seguís escribiendo como si estuvieras en un  chat...
No sabés las ganas que me dan de contestar tu post viendo eso. Y más dándome cuenta de que no leíste el hilo...

Y... ¿Con qué tensión estás alimentando los integrados? No soportan +-24V ni por asomo. Supongo que serán +-12V. Con ese dato entrás al datasheet por donde ya se ha comentado en este hilo, sacás los datos que ya hemos comentado en este mismo hilo y tenés el cálculo casi para la calculadora.
La única diferencia (esto es lo único que no hemos comentado acá) es que como están en puente debés considerar una impedancia de carga de la mitad de lo que sean tus parlantes. Si usás 8 Ohm, tomás 4 Ohm, si fueran 4, tomás 2 y así...

Saludos


----------



## Limbo

> Teniendo la total (asumo un disipador simétrico) la disipación de cada fracción será inversamente proporcional a la relación entre su superfice y la del disipador entero multiplicado por la total.
> Por ejemplo, 10cm² de disipador tienen una resistencia térmica de 15ºC/W. Si lo partimos al medio tendremos 5cm y 30ºC/W. Si lo partimos en 4, tenemos 2,5cm² y 60ºC/W y así sucesivamente.


Con esto en mente intente calcular cuantos cm2 necesitaba de mi disipador y los resultados no me cuadran demasiado.
El disipador completo me dio 1,3ºC/W con una superficie de 57,27cm2 , asi que multiplique los ºC/W por 14 y me dio 18,2(Aprox el numero que necesito), dividi su superficie entre 14 para obtener cuantos cm2 necesito para 18,2ºC/W y el resultado fue 4,1cm2. Entonces, puse los nuevos datos en el excel y me dio un numero mucho mas bajo a 18,2ºC/W. Dejo los calculos por si escrito no se entiende:
1,3ºC/W * 14 = 18,2 ºC/W
57,27cm2 / 14 = 4,01 cm2
Con estos datos puse 2cm de ancho y largo en la calculadora excepto en la altura que deje el mismo valor, y me dio unos 11ºC/W.
No sé si confiar en la proporcionalidad o en esta calculadora..

Sobre esa calculadora, "emissivity" ¿que significa? No he encontrado una traduccion al castellano, ¿¿y la temperatura maxima del disipador?? ¿Es la temperatura calculada a la que llegara el disipador o es una caracteristica del mismo disipador?

Gracias Cacho.(O a quien responda )
Saludoos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Limbo dijo:


> Sobre esa calculadora, "emissivity" ¿que significa? No he encontrado una traduccion al castellano



Emisivity = EMISIVIDAD, o al menos así lo conozco.
Es un parámetro que se utilizar para calcular la cantidad de calor transferido por *radiación* y determinar que tanto emite una superficie cualquiera con respecto a un cuerpo negro.

Leelo acá: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ley_de_Stefan-Boltzmann


----------



## Cacho

Limbo dijo:


> Con esto en mente intente calcular cuantos cm2 necesitaba de mi disipador y los resultados no me cuadran demasiado.
> El disipador completo me dio 1,3ºC/W con una superficie de 57,27cm2...


 Algo me huele raro en Dinamarca... Fue entonces que Hamlet buscó y vio que este disipador:





Tiene 12cm de ancho, 7,5cm de fondo y algo de 6,5cm de alto y una RT de 1,3ºC/W según el fabricante. Y son 90cm² de base.
Me llama la atención que hayas tenido un resultado tan bajo con el tuyo, de la mitad de base. Poniendo los datos de este en el calculador del link me da 1,3023ºC/W.

Una regla de tres inversa dice que una sección de 12cm de ancho por 5mm y fracción de fondo de este disipador va a tener una resistencia de 19ºC/W, poco más o menos lo que necesitarías. Peeeeeeeeeeeeeero... ¿Cómo suponés que podrías fijar el integrado para que haga buena transferencia?
Probá qué resistencia térmica te da para un pedacito de aluminio cuadrado de (más o menos) 5x5cm y algunos mm de espesor. Te aviso que vas a tener que leer (y entender) qué son los datos que te da el programa para poder calcularlo .

Ojo también que el programa está planteado para calcular disipadores como los que se ven en la hoja 2 del xls. Si tenés algún tipo distinto tenés que acomodar las cosas para que te den números coherentes.
Y obviamente la fracción que usarás de disipador no puede ser de base menor que la espalda del integrado a montar en él.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo

> Peeeeeeeeeeeeeero... ¿Cómo suponés que podrías fijar el integrado para que haga buena transferencia?


El disipador que tengo sin utilizar es del tipo con aletas solo en un lado (Es de microprocesador), he pensado en cortar un trozo y hacer un agujero que atraviese un par de aletas para asi poder meter la tuerca en la que enroscaria el tornillo que fijaria el integrado.


> Probá qué resistencia térmica te da para un pedacito de aluminio cuadrado de (más o menos) 5x5cm y algunos mm de espesor.


¿Los milimetros de espesor seria la altura? 

Sobre lo de la temperatura maxima del disipador, ¿sabrias decirme que es?

Dejo una imagen de la prueba que me has dicho que hiciera.
Gracias ezavalla y cacho.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Por ahí va...

Así como lo cargaste el programa asume un disipador que es sólo una aleta (eso es correcto) pero en posición horizontal(oide). _Width_ debería ser 0, pero no importa.

Para el programa tenés un cuadradito que hará la base del disipador y sin aletas saliendo de él. Es bastante similar a lo que tendrías.
El valor de sus resistencia térmica será de alrededor de 21,5ºC/W (en realidad ha de estar más cerca del valor de _H/S Body_). Ya estás casi en lo que necesitás, así que jugá un poco con las dimensiones de los lados (el espesor no va a modificar sustancialmente el valor) y fijate con cuánto te alcanza . Como vas a usar algo que es barato, te aconsejo dejarlo un poco sobrado, algo así como 15ºC/W o menos, que total no es una diferencia de más que unos pocos mm en los lados.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo

Ya he cortado un trozo de disipador. Ahora pensando, se me ha venido una duda, si el disipador tiene una resistencia termica correcta para la aplicacion que le demos, ¿a que temperatura deberia de ponerse? Es decir, para saber que todo va bien, y he cortado el tamaño exacto. Estoy leyendo sobre lo basico de la termodinamica pero no sé si me alcanzara para sacar por mi mismo esa duda.
Gracias Cacho.


----------



## Cacho

Limbo dijo:


> ¿a que temperatura deberia de ponerse?


A la temperatura que hayas calculado...

En general:
Si tomaste una temperatura máxima de (digamos) 150ºC para la pastilla de silicio, la Rjc es de 1ºC/W (sólo para hacer los cálculos simples) y tenés una potencia de 40W a disipar, entonces la juntura estará a 40ºC por encima de la temperatura de la carcasa, con lo que la carcasa no puede pasar de 110ºC. Hasta ahí nos entendemos, espero.
Si la resistencia carcasa-disipador fuera de nuevo de 1ºC/W (más cuentas fáciles) la carcasa estará (con los mismos 40W de disipación) a 40ºC por encima de la temperatura del disipador, con lo que el disipador podrá estar hasta a 70ºC sin que nada pase. ¿Se entiende?

En particular en este caso:
Como tomaste los valores de un gráfico, los datos los sacás de ahí mismo . Si dicen que hasta 70ºC te alcanza con 18ºC/W de resistencia térmica, entonces con eso habrás de confiar que la juntura se mantendrá a temperaturas aceptables.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo

> En general:
> Si tomaste una temperatura máxima de (digamos) 150ºC para la pastilla de silicio, la Rjc es de 1ºC/W (sólo para hacer los cálculos simples) y tenés una potencia de 40W...


Ahora si que lo cojo.

Le he hecho unas fotos al disipador montado.


----------



## juanscelyg

Un gran saludo a Cacho por compartir esto para los compañeros del foro les recomiendo el libro: Electronica y teoria de circuitos de Boylestand, en el capitulo sobre amplificadores de potencia al final hay un apartado acerca delos disipadores, esto para los que quieran ampliarlo, aunque aqui esta explicado muy buenas cosas!!!


----------



## sharkey

Antes de nada, felicitar el gran aporte de Cacho y saludar a todos los foreros.
Haciendo cálculos "teóricos" me ha salido una resistencia térmica negativa y mi pregunta es ¿eso es que quemé el integrado antes de ponerlo? Es lo que pienso, pero me surgió la duda. los cálculos son para un tip36 que va a aguantar 100W

Tª máxima de funcionamiento= 150 ºC
Tthj = 1 ºC/W
T ambiente = 30 ºC
R mica = 0,7 ºC/W

Mi cálculo es: ((150-30)/100)-1-0.7 = -0.5 ºC/W

¿estoy haciendo algo mal?

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Gracias por el comentario Juanscelyg y Limbo, me alegro de que te haya quedado la idea.
¿Viste que no era algo tan complicado cuando se entiende el concepto que hay atrás?.

Una sola cosa con respescto a tu disipador: Fijate en la posición de las aletas.
Si el calor se pasa al aire, éste tiende a subir. Si la aleta no lo deja moverse... No está muy bueno . Con sólo girar 90º el disipador tenés las aletas en posición vertical como para que el aire se pueda mover.
Si pensabas montarlo ya girado (o sea, con el PCB vertical), olvidate de lo que dije y no lo gires nada.

@Sharkey:
Primero, gracias por tus palabras. Siguiendo, si tu transistor tiene que disipar 100W continuos estamos en problemas. Revisá el Power Derating en el datasheet y dale una releída al primer post, sobre todo por la parte donde se habla de ese parámetro. No podés pasar la pastilla de 50ºC.

El hecho de que te dé un número negativo significa que necesitarías enfriar el transistor más rápido. Casi sería como decirte que lo pusieras en una heladera (nevera).
Desde otro punto de vista quiere decir que te falta capacidad de disipación.

De todas formas, sospecho que lo que estás intentando es calcular la resistencia térmica del disipador para usar en un ampli de 100W con sólo un TIP por rama. Si ese es el caso, releé el primer post y fijate cómo se toman los números, que estás encarando mal el asunto.
El cálculo que necesitás hacer (y usar después) es el de *disipación* de potencia, no tomar la potencia que entregará el ampli al parlante. Y considerá el rango dinámico de la música al hacer las cuentas después, que si no te va a dar que necesitás un disipador del tamaño de un lavarropas.

Saludos


----------



## sharkey

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta Cacho, la verdad es que no estoy haciendo nada, sólo fué que leí el post y estube haciendo cuentas a ver si había entendido bien qué necesitaba para calcular disipadores y cuando me acercaba a casos extremos me salían números negativos y me surgió esa duda. 

Saludos


----------



## Limbo

> Una sola cosa con respescto a tu disipador: Fijate en la posición de las aletas.
> Si el calor se pasa al aire, éste tiende a subir. Si la aleta no lo deja moverse... No está muy bueno . Con sólo girar 90º el disipador tenés las aletas en posición vertical como para que el aire se pueda mover.
> Si pensabas montarlo ya girado (o sea, con el PCB vertical), olvidate de lo que dije y no lo gires nada.


La cosa es que diseñe la placa preperforada antes de saber que las aletas del disipador deberian estar en vertical y ahora tengo un condensador ocupando el espacio donde deberia de estar el IC apoyado en horizontal. Cuando me ponga a montarlo en una caja ya se me ocurrira algo.
Gracias por avisar de todas formas.
Saludos.


----------



## arnaucat

buenass Cacho, soy bastante nuevo en el foro jeje leí toda la parte sobre disipadores que escribiste, q*UE* por cierto muy bien comentado: )
está claro, pero salgo con una duda...aver si pudieras resolvermela.

dejas ver q*UE* la corriente de carga es de 500mA (esto sería asi poniendo a la salida una resistencia limitadora de corriente, en este caso 10ohm creo suponer con la ley d*E* ohm)... 

muy bien hasta aqui...

pero y si necesitas alimentar la entrada de alimentación de un operacional a 5 V por ejemplo..cual sería la corriente de carga?? seria realmente tan baja que con una caida de tension de 7V en el lm7805 casi habrian pérdidas alrededor de los mW? 

Agradecería una respuesta gracias: )


----------



## Cacho

Hola Arnacaut

La corriente dependerá del operacional a alimentar, pero por lo general no llega a los 10mA (revisá el datasheet de tu operacional). Eso es entre poco y nada de potencia a disipar con 7V de caída (0,07W o 70mW) y hasta puede ser menos. En esas condiciones no necesitás un disipador.


Saludos


----------



## arnaucat

Grácias de nuevo Cacho, 

entonces podemos decir que la impedancia d*E* entrada del pin de alimentación de +5V del operacional (en este caso un opa350) es de 500omhs o más? 
ya estube mirando el datasheet pero no pone la impedancia de los pines de alimentacion, solo dice q*UE* cuando te pasas del rango máximo de alimentacion sobre unos 0.3V hacia arriba o abajo la corriente será de 10mA...
Tengo q*UE* asegurarme de eso porque sino no hace falta poner disipador y con eso, uno se ahorra espacio


----------



## Cacho

Es que el dato que te dan es la corriente que consumen en reposo (8,5mA de máxima) y a eso le sumás la corriente que le vas a pedir a la salida (da hasta +-40mA).

De ahí sale cuánta corriente va a consumir tu OPA del regulador. Igual no puede ser mucha, como verás...


Saludos


----------



## DANDY

no sería mala idea crearse un medidor de Rda ºC/W... nos serviria para encontrar los valores de disipadores desconocidos....que parametros tendriamos? 

*tiempo * temperatura de ambiente * un generador de temperatura electrónico......
si maduramos mejor la idea es probable que logremos diseñar uno.. que opinan?


----------



## Cacho

Podés hacerlo un poco más simple Dandy.
Necesitás medir la temperatura ambiente. Pongámosle TA.

Después usamos una resistencia (o un arreglo de resistencias) de un valor conocido (R) y potencia suficiente. Esa resistencia debe estar en buen contacto con el disipador para transferirle la mayor cantidad posible del calor que generen.

Juntamos bien la resistencia con el disipador y le conectamos tensión V. La tensión la conocemos, la resistencia también, entonces la potencia que disipará la resistencia será de V²/R.
Medimos la temperatura del disipador bajo prueba y cuando se estabilice (o sea, ya no sube más) sabemos que la variación de temperatura será la temperatura del disipador (TD) menos la ambiente. La potencia la conocemos... entonces queda (TD-TA)/P=RT, donde RT es la resistencia térmica.
Listo el cálculo 


Saludos


----------



## mbuttarelli

Algo bastante tarde!!! pero muchísimas gracias por el post Cacho, me vino bárbaro, siempre estoy con la duda de si pongo este o aquel o me quedaré chico? o no será demaciado? jajaja


----------



## Cacho

De nada Mbutarelli.
Gracias por el comentario y me da gusto que te sirva el post.


Saludos


----------



## mendfi

hola Cacho .... muy bueno tu post....=D     por casualidad no tendras como hacer los calculos para un amplificador de audio? osea , tengo un tda2050 y segun el datasheet es de 35W en 4 ohm , 32W en 8 ohm , + - 24V he visto en diagramas que el voltaje varia(no baja de 20V) y el vatiaje es diferente. Por eso quisiera saber como calcular los demas componentes asi como condensadores , resistencias y lo principal "la fuente". creo que eso influye en la potencia a recibir.    

y no solo del tda sino de otras series, 

de antemano GRACIAS..........=D


----------



## Fogonazo

mendfi dijo:


> hola Cacho .... muy bueno tu post....=D     por casualidad no tendras como hacer los calculos para un amplificador de audio? osea , tengo un tda2050 y segun el datasheet es de 35W en 4 ohm , 32W en 8 ohm , + - 24V he visto en diagramas que el voltaje varia(no baja de 20V) y el vatiaje es diferente. Por eso quisiera saber como calcular los demas componentes asi como condensadores , resistencias y lo principal "la fuente". creo que eso influye en la potencia a recibir.
> 
> y no solo del tda sino de otras series,
> 
> de antemano GRACIAS..........=D


¿ Intentaste emplear el buscador del Foro ?

Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio


----------



## mendfi

si pero no sale ......... pero seguire buscando


----------



## Cacho

Primero, gracias por tus palabras, y siguiendo, ¿qué es lo que no sale?

Saludos


----------



## Joaco22

Cacho, cómo andás?
Te vengo a hacer una pregunta. Sinceramente, tengo 14 años y no entendí 7/8 de lo que dijiste jaja. La pregunta es simple, me harías un cálculo aproximado para este amplificador? Porque realmente no sé que ponerle, pero al no entender lo que dijiste no sé que hacer :S De que tamaño usar, o si ponerle coolers o no.
Simplemente, si es muy complicado, o no tenés ni ganas, decime, no, no puedo, no me voy a ofender jaja.
Bueno, acá va el proyecto, es con TDA2030, pienso usarlo con unos parlantes de 8 ohm.
http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_ampbarato.php
Datasheet TDA2030:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1458.pdf

Saludos y muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Cacho

Joaco22 dijo:


> La pregunta es simple, me harías un cálculo aproximado para este amplificador?


No, de ninguna manera. Te puedo enseñar a pescar, pero no te voy a dar un pescado.


Joaco22 dijo:


> Datasheet TDA2030:http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1458.pdf


Mirá la figura 12 (pag. 5) y sacá el dato de Ptot. Con ese número te vas a la página 10, figura 22 y al cuadro que está un poco más abajo.

Leés con detenimiento eso y... Tenés listo el asunto.

Saludos


----------



## Joaco22

Tenés toda la razón, debería haberte pedido que me ayudes, no que me lo hagas vos. Ahora, según lo que entendí, en el primer cuadro dice que con 18v (los que voy a usar yo) y una carga de 8Ω el Ptot es de 8W. En el otro cuadro, dice que con 8W de Ptot, y una temperatura ambiente de 25 Cº promedio ¿No se necesita disipador?
Pero lo que entiendo después, es que con 8W de Ptot necesito un disipador como el de la figura 23, con 40mm de largo y un Rth de 6.2º C/W.
En resumen, si consigo un disipador como el de la foto de 40mm y un Rth de 6.2º C/W, va a ir perfecto. O cualquier disipador, con 6.2º C/W o menos va bien?
¿Es así como pensé?
Agradezco tu paciencia y la dedicación a explicarme.
Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Joaco22 dijo:


> ...en el primer cuadro dice que con 18v (los que voy a usar yo) y una carga de 8Ω el Ptot es de 8W. En el otro cuadro, dice que con 8W de Ptot, y una temperatura ambiente de 25 Cº promedio ¿No se necesita disipador?


Más o menos. Fijate bien, que tenés dos escalas en las abcisas (el eje X). Una es para fuente partida (la de arriba) y l aotra para fuente simple.
Si vas a usar 18V asumo que será una fuente simple (con fuente partida serían 36V en total) y la potencia no da lo que decís sobre 8 Ohm (ni sobre 4 siquiera). 

Si tomás la que decías, mejor, vas bien sobrado  Y te conviene tomar una temperatura ambiente relativamente alta (alrededor de 50°C es una buena estimación) para hacer los cálculos. Tené presente que el integradito ese va a funcionar como un calefactor adentro del gabinete.


Joaco22 dijo:


> Pero lo que entiendo después, es que con 8W de Ptot necesito un disipador como el de la figura 23, con 40mm de largo y un Rth de 6.2º C/W.
> En resumen, si consigo un disipador como el de la foto de 40mm y un Rth de 6.2º C/W, va a ir perfecto. *O cualquier disipador, con 6.2º C/W o menos va bien*?


Exacto. Cualquiera que tenga una resistencia térmica como la pedida o menor, anda bien.
Igual, con 6,2°C/W vas a andar bien (según el cuadro). Date una vuelta por la página de los disipadores (disipadores.com) y fijate cuáles andan por esos números.
También pasá por la casa de electrónica que más te guste y preguntá qué tienen con esas características (ojo, que suelen no tener idea de los datos de los disiapdores). Si no saben, más o menos acordate de los que habrás ya visto en la página y es más que probable que aciertes con el que necesitás.
No te olvides de la mica, el niple (si hicieran falta) y la grasa siliconada.

Saludos


----------



## Joaco22

No sé con certeza qué es fuente partida y qué es fuente simple, pero supongo que ésta es partida, porque tiene voltaje positivo, voltaje negativo y masa. Acá está el diagrama por si acaso:

El transformador tiene que ser de 220-12 AC.
Ahora veo que el cuadrito ese del datasheet no tiene en cuenta la temperatura ambiente. ¿Importa?

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Cacho

Bien, estás usando +-18V (no usás 18V a secas ), eso es una fuente  partida y estás poniéndole al pobre TDA el máximo de los máximos que  soporta. Sádico del silicio, eso suele dar un hermoso olorcito a quemado  o al menos una cantidad de calor interesante.

El cuadro de Ptot contra la tensión de alimentación no llega a los +-18V  (o 36V): Simplemente no se espera que lo castigues con esa tensión. De  todas formas, si te fijás la pendiente que lleva la curva (traduciendo:  dos pa' la derecha, uno pa'rriba), podés estimar en qué valores vas a  estar pero tené presente que a medida que te acercás a los límites  máximos de operación esas curvas pueden variar y la variación puede ser  bastante.

A la estimación que salga de esa curva sumale un porcentaje de seguridad  por andar en el límite y con ese número andá a la tabla de disipadores y  ahí tenés la resistencia térmica que necesitas.


Saludos


----------



## Joaco22

Bueno, estimé que ya en el final son "uno pa' la derecha, uno pa' arriba". Me dió 12W de Ptot. Sumándole un 25% de margen de seguridad, 15W.
En la tabla, 15W + 50ºC de temperatura ambiente, disipador de Rth de 4º C/W.
Voy aprendiendo pero todavía dudo de lo que me quedó, es así? El disipador que me plazca de 4º C/W.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Bueeeeeno... Ahí va saliendo y hasta te quedó con un poquito más de margen de lo que creés. Fijate que las divisiones del cuadro de tensión/potencia van de a uno 

Ahora todo pasa por conseguir un disipador de esas características (o mejores).
Saludos


----------



## Joaco22

Buenísimo Cacho, te re contra agradezco! Ahora creo que podrííía empezar a leerme los datasheets y comprenderlo yo solito  jaja.  Muchas gracias por todo! Saludos


----------



## Cacho

De nada Joaco, me alegro de que hayas aprendido de esto 

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Excelente como siempre San Cacho. Disculpá que moleste con mi pregunta, que es medio tonta (soy aficionado a la electrónica) Tengo un amplificador con tda2050 (diseño de Mnicolau) en puente. Lo usé cerca de un año seguido, SIN preamplificador desde un mp3. Nunca calentó para nada, ni usandolo fuerte. Ahora me armé una caja imitación peavey 1x12" para usar con la viola electrica, y le puse un preamplificador de 6db de ganancia (de oscar monsalvo) y la cuestión es que calienta muchísimo ahora. 

Cada TDA tiene un pequeñísimo disipador (de 6x5cm 1cm de espesor, 4 aletas) que no se tocan.
Son muy pequeños, y quería saber cuál es la medida ideal para disipar mi amplificador.

Seguí todo el post este, que está increíblemente bien explicado, pero para el TDA, viendo el datasheet no tengo esa temperatura de ambiente (Thermal Resistence Case-Ambient o Case-Air, Rja) así que no puedo terminar mi cálculo  Encima en córdoba acá en el verano se pone calentito 

Espero que me puedan ayudar.. 

Muchas gracias. Saludos

Agucasta


----------



## alejandrow999

agucasta89, me suena raro lo que decís. La disiapción de potencia de un integrado de esos no debería depender del uso de un preamplificador, sino de la etapa de salida, la tensión de alimentación y la carga usada.
En cuanto al cálculo del disipador: la resistencia térmica unión-ambiente no es necesaria para los cálculos, pues sólo es importante cuando no hay disipador. Vos necesitás la resistencia térmica unión-carcasa, que vale 3ºC/W (TDA2050 de ST), y por supuesto, tener en cuenta la resistencia térmica del disipador y la mica que va en medio...

Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta

Bueno, gracias! ahora me preocupaste che! qué c@rajo habré tocado que empezaron a calentar estos guachos?? pero bueno, gracias por lo del cálculo de T°

Vamos a ver qué sale de esto.. Y si se me prende fuego el TDA, me dejo de joder con estas cosas y empiezo a buscar algún esquema de amplificador a transistores que vayan con +-24v [3A].. ahí voy a estar contento.. jaja

Gracias Alejandro.. 

Agucasta


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Muy buena explicación Cacho.
Mi consulta es: si hago disipar 3 Watts a un transistor de Rjc: 5ºC/W p.ej. (controlando su tensión y corriente de forma constante), y lo monto sobre un disipador x sin mica ni aislante y con grasa siliconada (el que quiero evaluar), luego de que la temperatura sea estable la mido y veo que tiene 7°C más que la temperatura ambiente, podría (al menos relativamente) decir que ese disipador es de 8°C/W aproximadamente?


----------



## alejandrow999

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Muy buena explicación Cacho.
> Mi consulta es: si hago disipar 3 Watts a un transistor de Rjc: 5ºC/W p.ej. (controlando su tensión y corriente de forma constante), y lo monto sobre un disipador x sin mica ni aislante y con grasa siliconada (el que quiero evaluar), luego de que la temperatura sea estable la mido y veo que tiene 7°C más que la temperatura ambiente, podría (al menos relativamente) decir que ese disipador es de *8°C/W* aproximadamente?



No es sí. Vos medís la temperatura de la carcasa, supuestamente, así que en este ejemplo no te afecta la Rjc. La carcasa está 7ºC por encima de la temperatura ambiente. Y decís que el transistor disipa 3W. Hacemos el cociente y nos da que la resistencia del disipador es: 

Rd = (Tc- Ta) / P = 7ºc / 3W = *2,3ºC/W*

La Rjc (resistencia juntura-crcasa), el uso de la mica y todo eso afecta cuando vos querés estar seguro que la juntura del transistor tendrá una temperatura menor a la máxima (es decir: que no sacará olor rico). Entonces, sumás todas las resitencias térmicas (juntura-carcasa, mica, y disipador), multiplicás por la potencia y así obtenés la diferencia de temperaturas entre unión y ambiente. Sumás la temperatura y obtienes la temperatura de unión (Tj). Mejor en fórmulas:

Tj = (Rjc + Rm + Rd) * P + Ta


Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

En otras palabras, lo que te decía Ale en la primera parte es (poco más o menos):

Asumiendo una temperatura ambiente continua, o con variaciones suficientemente chicas como para ser despreciables.
1) Medís la temperatura inicial del disipador (Ti). Es esperable y deseable que sea igual a la temperatura ambiente o muy cercana.
2) Le aplicás cierta potencia P hasta que se estabilice su temperatura (todos los puntos del disipador están a la misma, o con variaciones mínimas).
3) Medís (o mejor, promediás) la temperatura final Tf.

Entonces, si con P Watt aplicados la temperatura varió (Tf-Ti)°C, entonces su resistencia térmica será esa variación dividida por la potencia.
En fórmula es [(Tf-Ti)/P]°C/W, o lo que es lo mismo, (ΔT/P)°C/W.

En tu caso, como bien te decía Ale, es 7°C/3W.
Podés hacer lo mismo con una resistencia de potencia en lugar de un transistor. Vas a correr menos riesgo de que algo salga mal 

Entre lo de Ale y lo mío, por ahí queda claro. Si no, preguntá, que algo se podrá aclarar (espero).

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Gracias alejandrow999 y Cacho, el asno <=== yo, ya entendió. Y ya terminé de diseñar un calentador de potencia regulable y controlada. Preferí usar un FET como calentador ya que es bastante fácil controlarlo (podría haber usado una R como dijiste Cacho, pero por el montaje y para que haya un buen contacto térmico, preferí usar el FET).
Si a alguien le interesa, subo el diseño.
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## bachi

hola que les parece esto:


----------



## Cacho

bachi dijo:


> hola que les parece esto


Sin más datos, es un pedazo de aluminio grandote con un montón de  aletas.

Decime qué resistencia térmica tiene y qué potencia tiene que disipar, o cuál es su aplicación y ahí tiene más color.

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999

Cacho, me olvidé agradecer el post. La verdad es que todo esto de las resistencias térmicas lo desconocía hasta que me topé con este post, así que me vino muy bien. Al principio me aturdí un poco con los sufijos, y todo eso (cuestiones de idiomas), pero la redacción es muy buena, así como el contenido.

Saludos.


----------



## radicheta

no logro ubicar todos los datos para el 7377 :S supongo que colocando este discipador estara bien es un tanto grande pero bueno mejor que sobre y no que falte! no le den bolilla a las lineaz azules


----------



## Cacho

Rjc=1,8ºC/W

No necesitás ninguno más de ahí, sólo considerá una eficiencia de más o menos el 60% y tenés la potencia máxima a disipar. Hecho eso, podés calcular lo demás.
En cuanto a tu apreciación, sí, más vale que sobre y no que falte 

Saludos


----------



## radicheta

lo dibuje mal jaja las medidas iban al revez pero mirando esa pagina del fabricante de discipadores es un ZD5, y calcule como pude y me dio que la resistencia termica tiene que ser menor a 14,8% no se si hice cualquier cosa :S


----------



## Cacho

radicheta dijo:


> ...y me dio que la resistencia termica tiene que ser *menor a 14,8% no se si hice cualquier cosa*


Me parece que sí...
La resistencia térmica no se mide en porcentaje, sino en ºC/W.

Si ponés qué cuenta hiciste va a ser más fácil detectar dónde está el error.

Saludos


----------



## silcerino

Una pregunta... este "tutorial" es solo para amplificadores AB? Vale para tipo B?


----------



## Cacho

silcerino dijo:


> este "tutorial" es solo para amplificadores AB? Vale para tipo B?


¿Cuál es la diferencia entre un amplificador AB y uno B?.
¿Eso influye en algún cálculo?. 
En caso afirmativo, ¿en cuál?.

Saludos


----------



## silcerino

Cacho, Perdona, tuve que posponer lo que estaba haciendo y no pude volver a entrar, siento haberte dejado sin respuesta..! Voy ahora mismo a retomar el tema..!

Bueno, realmente no me acuerdo porque te hacía esa pregunta, no sé si era para saber si el cálculo valía o no para el TDA1554.

El caso es que estoy mirando un disipador para el TDA1554 (amplificador estéreo 2x22W) y me lía bastante el datasheet, me da la impresión de que pone los datos para el cálculo del disipador de forma distinta a otros componentes.

Según el Datasheet tengo estos datos:

- Total power dissipation 60W (¿Utilizaría 60/8?)
- Junction temperature Tj = 150ºC (yo pongo 100ºC por seguridad)
- Gráfica Power Derating (¿pendiente de 0.67 ºC/W?)

Quiero utilizar la fórmula:
Rda = ((Tj - Ta)/Pdis) - Rjc - Rcd

E inicialmente había pensado en:
Rda = ((100 - 50)/7.5) - (0.67 ºC/W) - (0.12 ºC/W) = 5.88 ºC/W

Mis preguntas a vosotros los especialistas:

¿Estoy equivocado?
¿Qué es lo que hago, calculo o supongo mal?


----------



## Metalmaniaco

Excelente el aporte!!


----------



## fckland

Un post importante sin duda alguna, la verdad te felicito cacho.
A favoritos de una!!
Saludos!


----------



## gonpa

buenas estube leyendo el post pero todos hablan de amplificadores o de integrados, estoy haciendo una fuente de alimentacion de unos 5A 24v regulable. uso un tip42 para la proteccion de cortos y dos mj2955 para aumentar la corriente, como regulador uso un lm317. quiciera que me orienten para calcular el disipador del tip42 y los mj...por que no entendi muy mucho algunas cosas. hablaban d elo amplificadores que hacien un promedio con vcc pero este no seria el caso creo. chacho me puedes orientar como encaro esto?

desde ya muchas gracias

tension de entrada al regulador lm317 29.5v salida max 24v en el simulador aprecio unos 430mA que circulan por el mismo 

en los mj unos 2.28A cada uno cuando la fuente la pongo en corto en el simulador.

pero no se que corriente debo mirar del tip 42.

podrias ayudarme cacho?


----------



## Cacho

Gracias Metal y Fckland, y Gonpa: ¿De qué circuito hablás?

Saludos


----------



## gonpa

puse todos los datos y no puse el circuito je pongo una imagen....

puse todos los datos y no puse el circuito je pongo una imagen....

ese es el circuito cacho yo quiero saber como hago para calcular un disipador para los tres TR´s como no es un amplificador de audio me trabe 

espero que puedas guiarme

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho

Es más simple todavía.
Se hace igual que con el cálculo del principio, el ejemplo del 7805,  pero adaptando los números a los que den en tu caso.

Planteá el peor de los casos (máxima caída y máxima corriente) y de ahí  sale la potencia a disipar.
Entrás (redondeando) con 30V y la salida mínima es de (redondeando de  nuevo) 1V. Caída máxima, 29V.

La corriente máxima es 0,7/0,165=4,24A (entre los dos transistores de  potencia), así que la potencia a disipar es de ~123W.
En el 317 tendrás la limitación interna, fijate el gráfico de caída de  tensión vs. corriente de salida para ver dónde está el punto más fiero y  de ahí sale la potencia a disipar.
El caso del TIP que controla el cortocircuito es un poco distinto y no  va a manejar potencia, así que no va calentar mucho que digamos. De  todas formas, ponelo en el mismo disipador que los de potencia para que  siga las temperaturas de los de salida.

Dato: Para calcular el asunto con los de potencia, o dividís la total a  disipar por dos (te da algo de 62W) y calculás con un solo transistor o  usás los 123W y la mitad de resistencia térmica en los transistores.

Dale a la calculadora nomás 

Saludos


----------



## gonpa

muchas gracias! buenisimo ahora mismo me pongo a aprender esto.....contare los resultados

Desarrollo:
Potencia a disipar por el LM317:
De la grafica (vi-vo) vs Io que el punto mas “fiero” es a los 150°c hice bien?
Bueno sacamos la corriente seria en el eje de Io unos 1.5A  y la tensión unos 15V 
Potencia a disipar=1.5*15
*Pdisp= 22.5W*

*Datos: *
Rthj-case = 5°C/W
Rthj-amb = 60°C/W
Tamb = 25°C
Top = -55°C a 150°C
Tj = Rthj-amb*Pdisp +  Tamb
Tj = 1375°C  Esta bien todo esto?
Vemos que es mucho mayor a los 150°C que permite el LM317 para su funcionamiento. Ahora 
Rda < (Tj - Tamb)/Pdis – Rjc
Rda < (1375°C-= 25°C)/22.5W - 5°C/W
*Rda < 55°C/W*

pero hay una duda… mi LM317 no trabaja en estas condiciones ya que están los dos transistores de potencia cierto?
Como o en que me tengo que fijar para calcular la potencia a disipar del LM en mi caso?
Por que este mismo estará ayudado por los transistores de potencia no?
Bueno esa es una duda ahora seguimos con el calculo para los dos transistores. Potencia a disipar por los transistores de potencia:
Caída de tensión = 29V
La corriente máxima es:
 I = U/R
I =  0,7/0,165
*I = 4,24A *
Pdisp *= *29V*4,24A
*Pdisp = 123W*
Pdisp1T = 62W es la potencia de un solo transistor
Observando el power derating 
Que a nuestros 62W el transistor trabajara a unos 100°C interprete bien?
*Tamb = 25°C*
*Rjc=1,52ºC/W
Tj=200ºC*
*Rmica=2ºC/W*
Rda < (100ºC-25ºC)/62W - 1,52ºC/W – 2ºC/W
Rda <(da negativo)  que hice mal? Que parámetros debería considerar?Rda <(-1.8)  ¿un disipador pequeño???Cacho que es lo que esta mal aquí? Tiene algo que ver con la potencia disipada por cada TR,s? Espuro tu ayuda gracias


----------



## nitai

Hola cacho; necesito preguntarte por un calculo de disipador que me tiene un poco confundido:
Diseñe una etapa de salida de 250 W(rms) sobre una carga de 4 ohms, y una tensión de la fuente de alimentación de +-50 voltios, en la cual voy a usar 4 transistores en la etapa, (2) MJL3281 y (2) MJL1302.
La peor condición es para una carga resistiva/inductiva con un desfasaje 
tensión/corriente de 45º, entonces Ppdis= (V/2).Imax =(50/2)(volt).12.5(amp)=312,5W,
con Imax = V/RL = 50(volt)/4(ohm) = 12,5(amp).
La potencia disipada en forma constante es => Pdis=Ppdis/6=312,5/6=52,084(W).
Entonces los datos serian:
			Ppdis =312,5 (W)
			RL = 4 (ohm)
			V = 50(volt)
			Imax = 12.5(Amp)
			Pdis = 52(W)
			Ta = 50 ºC----- temperatura ambiente.
			Rmica = 0,8 (ºC/W)
			Rjc = 0,7 (ºC/W)---------- del dataste del MJL3281
			Tj = 150 (ºC)-------------- del dataste del MJL3281
			Tjmax = 128 (ºC)--------- del dataste del MJL3281
Como la hoja de datos no da la curva del Derating Power, la dibuje con el dato que si da, que es el valor numérico del mismo => Power Derating = 1,43 (W/ºC).
La curva es como sigue :






Entonces puedo perder (200W-52W)=148W, esto es lo que puedo perder.
Con el valor del Power Derating de 1,43(W/ºC) y regla de tres hago el calculo:
1,43W-------------1ºC
148W------------- X          ; donde X=(148ºC.1ºC)/1,43(W)=103,49(ºC).
De ahí que la temperatura máxima a la que puede llegar la juntura de cada transistor es:
Tjmax = 25+103 = 128 ºC.
El cálculo de la potencia disipada por la corriente de BIAS es:
Con  Ireposo=40mA y asumiendo una caída de 1 voltios menos en la tensión de la fuente de alimentación Vreposo=49volt , entonces la potencia disipada por la corriente de realimentación es: P=Ireposo.Vreposo = 49volt.40mA=1,96W.
Sumada a la anterior el total es =>Pdis=52,084W+1,96W=54W.
La resistencia térmica del disipador que necesito es:

Rda <[(Tjmax-Tamb)/Pdis] - (Rjc/2) - Rmica
Rda <[(128ºC-50ºC)/54W] – (0,7/2) – 0,8(ºC/W) = 0,2944(ºC/W).
Como me es difícil encontrar un disipador tan chico voy a usar un disipador de Rda=0,6(ºC/W) que es el disipador ZD18, con la adición de un ventilador o cooler.
La adición de un ventilador hace que la resistencia térmica del disipador sea menor y esto se obtiene matemáticamente con la multiplicación de un factor correctivo (Fc)que depende de las características del ventilador utilizado.
En mi caso voy a usar un ventilador de 30 litros/segundo el cual tiene un factor correctivo de Fc = 0,45.
La resistencia termica del perfil ZD18 de 75mm es Rzd = 0,6(ºC/W).
Entonces la resistencia termica disipador mas ventilador es : Rtda = Rzd.Fc 
Rtda = 0,6 (ºC/W).0,45 = 0,27 (ºC/W) que es menor que la Rda = 0,2944(ºC/W) necesitadas.
Bueno si tenes un tiempito le pegas una mirada.
Muchas gracias   saludos.

Perdón la curva esta en el archivo Dibujo.rar.



Perdon donde dice "un disipador tan chico" deberia decir "un disipador tan grande".


----------



## Cacho

nitai dijo:


> Hola cacho; necesito preguntarte por un calculo de disipador que me tiene un poco confundido...



Hola Nitai, perdón por la demora (en realidad me olvidé completamente de esto con el tema de la navidad y todo el festejo).

En tu caso el problema pasa porque arrancás muy jugado con la disipación máxima: Tenés 400W en total -por rama- y redondeando, 300W de disipación en los picos. Estás al 75% desde el vamos.

Acordate siempre de que lo que te quema los transistores son los picos de disipación y es para manejar esos que hacés la cuenta.
Para acomodar los picos de 300W de disipación (el peor caso posible) podés perder 100W entre los dos transistores. Eso son 50W por transistor, a 1,43W/°C te da que pueden estar a 35°C, más los 25°C iniciales da 60°C de temperatura máxima de operación.

Si calculás todo para un desfasaje un poco menor los números cambian para bien: Esperando picos de disipación del orden de los 200W el disipador te da números más lindos y no es una locura estimarlo en ese rango.

Fijate que la salida que diseñaste es (o debe ser) muy similar a la que traían los RCA de los 70's, que trabajaban con un 2N3055 por lado (era una cuasi complementaria) con +-50V, y vaya si funcionan. Estaban diseñadas para trabajar con cargas de 8Ω, pero como parámetro de largada puede servirte.
Ya que estás, mirá los parámetros del 3055 y el TIP35, que cuestan una fracción del precio de los MJL (algo como US$1,50 contra cerca de US$5-6).
Una de las leyes de la electrónica dice que no matarás moscas con un cañón 

El cálculo para el peor escenario posible está buenísimo para que no se queme ni queriendo, pero en casos como el tuyo en los que ya arrancás jugado con la disipación, se complica.


Saludos


----------



## nitai

Hola cacho muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta, sucede que me encargaron el diseño de un amplificador y estoy requetecontrajugado con el presupuesto de ahí que estoy tratando de sacarle el ultimo jugo a cada una de las partes que conforman el ampli. De los muchos amplis que hice anteriormente al disipador lo ponía “a ojo”, es decir con tal que entrara en el gabinete, que fuera barato y que calentara lo menos posible ahí lo dejaba.
Que opinas de los puntos que te quiero preguntar:
(1) pienso que si dejara el calculo anterior como esta y le pongo un circuito de protección contra temperatura que salte la protección cuando la carcasa del transistor llegue exactamente a los 60ºC; que te parece; será correr mucho riesgo? 
(2) también me decís que vea de usar los 2N3055, pero sabes que esos transistores tienen el hfe en función de la Ic, muy fea al lado de los MJL, es decir son una caca, aparte me parece que si le pones +-50 voltios a los 2N3055 ya los estas trabajando fuera de la SOA.
(3) estaba pensando que en ves de ponerle +-50 voltios; alimentarlo con +-45 voltios lo cual me da una potencia pico de mas o menos 253 Watts, y esto me daría 90 watts por transistor, y la temperatura la puedo tener a 63ºC con lo que tengo un total de 88ºC; te parece que podría ser un poco mejor la cosa?, y el circuito de protección lo haría actuar exactamente a 88°C.
Mira el diseño seria de la etapa de salida, de 253 W(rms) sobre una carga de 4 ohms, y una tensión de la fuente de alimentación de +-45 voltios, en la cual voy a usar 4 transistores en la etapa, (2) MJL3281 y (2) MJL1302.
La peor condición es para una carga resistiva/inductiva con un desfasaje 
tensión/corriente de 45º, entonces Ppdis= (V/2).Imax =(45/2)(volt).11,25(amp)=253,125W,
con Imax = V/RL = 45(volt)/4(ohm) = 11,25(amp).
La potencia disipada en forma constante es, Pdis=Ppdis/6=253,125W /6=42,1875(W).
Entonces los datos serian:
			Ppdis =253,125 (W)
			RL = 4 (ohm)
			V = 45(volt)
			Imax = 11,25(Amp)
			Pdis = 42,1875(W)
			Ta = 50 ºC----- temperatura ambiente.
			Rmica = 0,8 (ºC/W)
			Rjc = 0,7 (ºC/W)---------- del datasheet del MJL3281
			Tj = 150 (ºC)-------------- del datasheet del MJL3281
			Tjmax = 128 (ºC)--------- del datasheet del MJL3281
Con el dato del Derating Power,  el valor numérico del mismo => Power Derating = 1,43 (W/ºC).
Entonces puedo perder (200W-42W)=158W, esto es lo que puedo perder.
Con el valor del Power Derating de 1,43(W/ºC) y regla de tres hago el calculo:
1,43W-------------1ºC
158W------------- X          ; donde X=(158ºC.1ºC)/1,43(W)=110,49(ºC).
De ahí que la temperatura máxima a la que puede llegar la juntura de cada transistor es:
Tjmax = 25+110 = 135 ºC.
El cálculo de la potencia disipada por la corriente de BIAS es:
Con  Ireposo=40mA y asumiendo una caída de 1 voltios menos en la tensión de la fuente de alimentación Vreposo=49volt , entonces la potencia disipada por la corriente de realimentación es: P=Ireposo.Vreposo = 49volt.40mA=1,96W.
Sumada a la anterior el total es =>Pdis= 42.1875W +1,96W= 44.1475W.
La resistencia térmica del disipador que necesito es:

Rda <[(Tjmax-Tamb)/Pdis] - (Rjc/2) - Rmica
Rda <[(135ºC-50ºC)/44W] – (0,7/2) – 0,8(ºC/W) = 0,7818(ºC/W).

La adición de un ventilador hace que la resistencia térmica del disipador sea menor y esto se obtiene matemáticamente con la multiplicación de un factor correctivo (Fc)que depende de las características del ventilador utilizado.
Usando un ventilador de 30 litros/segundo el cual tiene un factor correctivo de Fc = 0,45, como te dije antes la nueva resistencia térmica disipador mas ventilador es : Rtda = Rzd.Fc 
Rtda = Rzd.0,45 = 0,7818 (ºC/W) despejando obtengo Rzd = 1,7373(ºC/W) y entonces eligo un disipador de esa resistencia térmica lo cual es mucho mas simple.

(4) otra duda es que hace mucho tiempo atrás repare una potencia Peavey la PV-8.5C, que da 1100 Watts en 2 Ohms (550+550)rms, y no puedo creer el disipador tan chico que tiene en comparación con los 1100 W que tira, si tuvieramos que aplicarle estos cálculos a ese disipador nos daría 400 W en total, (será que para vender están lejos del desfasaje de 45°), también el transformador  para la misma es chico a mi parecer con  los datos que calcularíamos nosotros para un poco mas de 1100 W.
Le medí la sección y la verdad que para un total de 1100W me quedaba chico el cálculo, pero es Peavey así que no se que pensar al respecto.
Bueno cacho una ves mas muchas gracias por tu tiempo y que comences un muy feliz 2012.


----------



## Cacho

nitai dijo:


> ...estoy requetecontrajugado con el  presupuesto...


Hubiéramos empezado por ahí.

-Bajá primero que nada la potencia del trafo que vas a usar. Eso te va a  dar un ahorro significativo.
Con uno de 500-600VA ya podés manejar bien ese ampli. Con 400VA (pero de  buena calidad en este caso) podés hacerlo andar también, en el límite y  calentando un tanto el trafo, pero anda.

-4.700uF/63V por rama y por ampli (4 condensadores en total) ya te van a  dar un resultado decente.
Con más filtrado, mejor rendimiento. Ya (a ojo nomás) si te pasás de  10.000uF por rama (40.000 en total) es mucho y no vas a tener mejor  desempeño.

-Analizá no usar los MJL, sino los TIP35/36, que cuestan bastante menos y  ya andan bien ahí. La otra opción que tenés por le mismo costo que los  MJL son los MJ15003/4 que se parecen en características, pero tienen  mejores valores de disipación y temperatura máxima de trabajo: 250W  contra 200W (un 25% más) y 200°C de máxima contra 150°C (un 33% más).  Eso sí: Son TO3.

-Bajá los márgenes de seguridad. Tirate al medio entre la resistiva pura  y los 45° de desfasaje, que eso te deja con 220-250W de pico para  disipar (a menos que haya hecho mal las cuentas). Podés manejarlo más  cómodo y no deja de tener cierto margen de seguridad.

-Punto aparte para los 2955/3055. Son fierros indestructibles si se usan  bien y la baja ganancia no es ninguna contra en este punto. Si tenés  12A de pico y una "miserable" ganancia de 25, eso te da picos de casi  500mA sumando las bases de los dos. Con los MJL esa ganancia rondará los  100, con lo que la corriente de base baja a unos 125mA. No son números  terribles...
Más todavía, el derating de los 29/3055 es de 0,657W/°C, menos de la  mitad de los MJL y tres de estos cuestan lo que un MJL. Por la misma  plata podés poner 12 transistores (6 por lado) y tener 690W de  disipación por rama con un derating muy inferior al original, lo que te  da una temperatura máxima de trabajo (considerando los picos de 310W) de  cerca de 120°C. Y la temperatura máxima de la juntura de estos es de  200°C también.
Con estos y un ventilador vas a poder usar casi seguro un pedazo de  perfil de aluminio (una U o una L), mucho más barato que los disipadores  comerciales.
La ventaja de poder hacerlo trabajar más caliente 

Inclusive he visto amplis de este estilo trabajando con 3 2N2955/3055  por ampli con +-50V y unos disipadores que no dan ni asco, con un  ventiladorcito ayudando y sin problemas.

---------------------------------

Por el Peavey que decías...
Se alimenta con +-82V y 550W en 2Ω son casi 47V de pico... Hay algo raro  ahí...
Mirá el esquema y vas a ver que los emisores de los transistores de  salida están a tierra. Es una salida un poquito particular. Sé que en  algún lado estuve hablando de esto mismo... pero no lo encuentro,  estábamos Juan José, Tacatomon y yo en esa charla y no sé si alguien  más. Al final JJ subió un documento de QSC donde habla de ese tipo de  salida.

En fin, es del estilo de esta:  http://qsc.com/support/library/schems/Current/RMX Series/rmx850.pdf.  Fijate cómo la resuelven y eso te da unos números distintos y más  bonitos, pero a costa de un diseño un poco más complejo y de usar  componentes (condensadores sobre todo) bastante precisos.


Saludos


----------



## nitai

Gracias cacho, voy a tener en cuenta lo dicho.
Saludos.


----------



## ElTallercito

Cacho gracias por la información. Esto lo había visto en la escuela pero no pude encontrar la carpeta y de la cosas que vi en Internet sobre este tema lo tuyo es lo mas conciso y comprensible.
Estoy necesitando algo para disipar entre 150W y 200W para una carga electrónica para probar fuentes de alimentación. Haciendo los cálculos los números me dan muy al limite. ¿Alguno a estado en una situacion parecida?¿Que se le adiciona al disipador para poder disipar esta cantidad de energia y que el costo del dispositivo no sea muy alto? Si alguien sabe por favor avise.
Gracias!!


----------



## Cacho

De nada, ElTallercito. Me alegro de que te sirva.



ElTallercito dijo:


> Estoy necesitando algo para disipar entre 150W y 200W para una carga electrónica para probar fuentes de alimentación. Haciendo los cálculos los números me dan muy al limite. ¿Alguno a estado en una situacion parecida?¿Que se le adiciona al disipador para poder disipar esta cantidad de energia y que el costo del dispositivo no sea muy alto?


¿Y cómo hiciste esa carga?
Si subís el plano será más fácil apuntar a algo coherente. Quizá tu aparato sea algo chiquito y la solución sea algo muy grande (lo hace impráctico) o viceversa...
Si subís el esquema y los cálculos del disipador que usás, mejor que mejor.

La manera más simple y barata de hacer algo como lo que pedís es usar un ventilador, de esos de PC (cuestan $10 o menos en los distribuidores). Pero si no podés usarlos, vamos complicados por ese lado.

Saludos


----------



## ElTallercito

Hola Cacho, el circuito de la carga es el 2do del pdf. Espero que les sea útil. En mi caso para manejar la potencia que yo necesito le tengo que cambiar esos transistores por unos que soporten mas potencia. Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Cacho

ElTallercito dijo:


> En mi caso para manejar la potencia que yo necesito le tengo que cambiar esos transistores por unos que soporten mas potencia.


Eso va a ser difícil: Los IRF150 manejan 150W de disipación máxima y no hay MOSFETs que puedan manejar bastante más y sean fáciles/baratos de conseguir.

Tu solución más bien va a pasar por aumentar el número de transistores para tener potencia disponible en exceso.
Según las correintes y tensiones que esperes manejar podés usar los IRFP240 (o sus parientes) que tienen los mismos 250W de disipación, pero manejan como 200V; los IRFZ44 y 50N06 (buena corriente, pero sólo llegan a 60V) y andan por los 100 y 130W de disipación y son mucho más baratos y comunes que los anteriores o... bueno, un montón más de modelos. Si no tenés altas tensiones, mirá los MOSFETs que se usan en los autos, que suelen ser no muy caros.

Elegido el que te convenga, hay que poner varios como para que la disipación esté más que sobrada y te permita hacerlos trabajar más calientes sin salirse de su SOA, además de mejorar la transferencia de calor de los transistores al disipador. Eso te va a permitir usar uno más chico.

Saludos


----------



## nicolas

Hola gente necesito su ayuda/opinion... 

Lo que me ocurrio fue que hice unos amplificadores

2 TDA 2050 para 2 satelites
2 TDA 2050 en puente para el woofer

El sistema es un 2.1 con crossover activo...

lo que me paso fue que utilice un disipador que tenia por aca tirado y al parecer quedo corto porque como no tenia data del disipador no sabia si estaba bien o no... solo me di cuenta porque cuando lo ponia a andar fuerte al ampli casi que no podia tocar el disipador... el disipador era largo y tenia los 4 TDA puestos en el... ayer se me quemo un TDA del ampli en puente asique decidi comprar un disipador para que no me volviera a pasar...

Entonces me tope con este post y empece a hacer los calculos... llegando a que entre los 4 TDA disipo aprox 50W con lo que haciendo calculos me daba un disipador de aprox 2.3 ºC/W y asi me decidi por el ZD16

La cuestion es que no se si realmente hice bien los calculos...

La potencia a disipar la hice por calculos estimando que cada TDA tiene un rendimiento del 65% aprox

Espero que me ayuden gracias muy buen post...


----------



## mijac27

hola!
excelente el tema!

tengo dudas.

me arme un circuito del STK4142 II (en el tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-internos-modulos-hibridos-sanyo-stk-53007/    podran verlo).

en el lugar de los transistores de potencia coloque 4 tip3055, el amplificador da 25+25w con +-35v

nose por donde encarar el calculo.
si tomo solo los datos de los tip del datasheet me da cualqier cosa el calculo.

me podrian orientar?


----------



## Cacho

Ups, perdón por la demora en contestar, se me pasó esto.


nicolas dijo:


> La cuestion es que no se si realmente hice bien los calculos...
> La potencia a disipar la hice por calculos estimando que cada TDA tiene un rendimiento del 65% aprox


Hay al final del datasheet (al menos, el de ST de 1995) unas curvas con temperaturas y disipadores. Con 8°C/W se queda de lo más contento un TDA solo, así que si ponés 4 es lógico que el número ronde los 2°C/W, cerquita de los 2,3°C/W que te dio a vos el cálculo. Dale con ese que el número se ve bien.


mijac27 dijo:


> en el lugar de los transistores de potencia coloque 4 tip3055, el amplificador da 25+25w con +-35v
> *nose por donde encarar el calculo*.
> si tomo solo los datos de los tip del datasheet *me da cualqier cosa el calculo*.


¿Y qué cálculos hiciste?
Lo único diferente con el ejemplo del principio es que al tener 2  transistores en paralelo la resistencia juntura-carcasa baja a la mitad,  e igual con la corriente que circula por cada uno.

Saludos


----------



## mijac27

hola Cacho!

aca el calculo:

4 tip3055

V= ± 35
Imax= 35 / 6 ohm = 5,83 A
Ppdis= 17,5v x 5.83 A = 102.025 w
Prms= 51.01 w
Pdis= Ppdis / 4 = 12.75 w
Ta = 50º C
Rmica = 2º C

Rjc= 1.39º C/w
Tj= 150º C
Derate above= 0.72º C/w

Rda < (100º C - 50º C) / 12.75 w - 1.39º C/w - 2º C/w

Rda < 0.53º C/w

me parece que algo esta mal.


----------



## Cacho

mijac27 dijo:


> hola Cacho!
> 
> aca el calculo:
> 
> 4 tip3055
> 
> V= ± 35
> Imax= 35 / 6 ohm = 5,83 A
> Ppdis= 17,5v x 5.83 A = 102.025 w
> Prms= 51.01 w
> Pdis= Ppdis / 4 = 12.75 w
> Ta = 50º C
> Rmica = 2º C
> 
> Rjc= 1.39º C/w
> Tj= 150º C
> Derate above= 0.72º C/w
> 
> Rda < (100º C - 50º C) / 12.75 w - 1.39º C/w - 2º C/w
> 
> Rda < 0.53º C/w
> 
> me parece que algo esta mal.


No falló el razonamiento, sólo alguna estimación y un detalle que no tomaste en cuenta.

Vamos por partes: Estimaste 2ºC/W de resistencia térmica en la mica. Según los casos y modelos, esa tiene una resistencia térmica aproximada de entre 0,7 y 1ºC/W. Primer punto que te va a alegrar el cálculo, que ya viene dando 1,53ºC/W.

Lo que no tomaste en cuenta es que tenés dos transistores por rama y eso cambia un poco las cosas. Cada uno va a aportar lo suyo para la disipación con lo que el cálculo cambia un poquito. Si tomás la Rjc nominal (como si fuera uno solo), te perdés de lo que aporta el otro. El cálculo se hace como siempre pero tomás Rjc a la mitad de lo que dice el datasheet (era 1,39ºC/W, tenés que usar 0,695~0,7ºC/W).

Íbamos por 1,53ºC/W para el disipador y a eso sumale 0,7ºC/W y ya estás por 2,2ºC/W. Cada vez más lindo el numerito.

Veamos entonces la cuenta entera:
Tenés dos transistores por rama y (redondeando) picos de 100W. La potencia que pueden disipar los dos transistores es de 180W (90W cada uno). Podés perder 80W en total y eso quiere decir que la máxima temperatura que puede alcanzar la salida es de 90W*0,72ºC/W+25ºC ~ 80ºC. Podemos usar los 100ºC que usaste vos si consideramos un caso más real y no el peor posible, y todavía nos queda un margen más que aceptable de seguridad (a medida que sube la potencia estos márgenes se traducen en números más y más grandes).
Si tomamos la temperatura ambiente dentro del gabinete como de 50ºC (eso es bastante seguro), la potencia RMS a disipar (redondeando tu cálculo) como de 13W (ojo, que dividiste Ppdis por 8 y no por 4 ), el primer término del cálculo nos queda (100-50)ºC/13W ~ 3,85ºC/W.

Restamos ahora la resistencia de la mica (1ºC/W) y la Rjc dividida por dos (0,7ºC/W) y tenemos 2,15ºC/W. Y con un buen margen de seguridad.
*A ojo nomás*, podrías subir el número hasta unos 3ºC/W sin que nada sufriera daño catastrófico. Podría calcularse con márgenes menores y aún bastante buenos de seguridad si se quiere, pero ya con 2,15ºC/W la cosa no está tan fiera .

Si te fijás en la página de Aluel, un ZD27 se me hace una buena opción.





Tiene 2,2ºC/W para 75mm de largo, bastante bien para el caso. Si es más largo, la resistencia baja más y se calcula con una regla de tres nomás.
Una última consideración, poné algún clixon o sensor térmico que corte la salida (relé) a los 80-90ºC si querés más seguridad.​
Saludos


----------



## mijac27

muchisimas gracias cacho!

increible lo tuyo!

entonces seria un ZD27 por rama (cada 2 transistores)?

podria reducir el tamaño colocando un cooler de PC ?


----------



## Cacho

De nada.


mijac27 dijo:


> entonces seria un ZD27 por rama (cada 2 transistores)?


No, ¿cómo cada dos transistores?.
Pensá que cuando conduce una de las ramas, la otra está en casi casi corte (sólo conduce la corriente de bias). Cuando deja de conducir la que venía haciéndolo, empieza la otra y así sucesivamente. Nunca conducen las dos juntas (salvo la corriente de bias).

Un solo disipador, cuatro transistores montados en él.


mijac27 dijo:


> podria reducir el tamaño colocando un cooler de PC ?


Se puede. La pregunta es: ¿Hace falta?.

Saludos


----------



## mijac27

ahh, no tenia claro lo de las ramas, crei que trabajaban los 4 trasitores juntos, soy nuevito con esto de amplificadores.

tendre que ver si hace falta un cooler, ya que la placa la tengo que colocar dentro de un minicomponente, tendria que ver como andaria de espacio con un ZD27.

gracias nuevamente!


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,

He hecho calculos para un TDA2030 y me da que tengo que poner un disipador de 5ºC/W ¿Es un bonito numero?
Otra cosa, si voy a poner 2 tda como hago para calcular a partir de 5ºC/W?O tengo que rehacer los calculos?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Limbo dijo:


> He hecho calculos para un TDA2030 y me da que tengo que poner un disipador de 5ºC/W *¿Es un bonito numero?*


  
Es un número  .... ni bonito ni feo, pero parece bastante correcto.



Limbo dijo:


> Otra cosa, si voy a poner 2 tda como hago para calcular a partir de 5ºC/W?*O tengo que rehacer los calculos?*


Es fácil: o ponés dos disipadores de 5ºC/W, uno para cada TDA, o ponés uno que tenga la mitad de resistencia térmica (2.5ºC/W) para los dos TDA, solo que tenés que distribuirlos bien en el espacio disponible.


----------



## Limbo

> Es un número  .... ni bonito ni feo, pero parece bastante correcto.


Esto es culpa de cacho! Que siempre piropea a los numero.. 


> Es fácil: o ponés dos disipadores de 5ºC/W, uno para cada TDA, o ponés uno que tenga la mitad de resistencia térmica (2.5ºC/W) para los dos TDA, solo que tenés que distribuirlos bien en el espacio disponible.


ok, pues no sé.. quizas ponga dos disipadores separados..


----------



## Cacho

Limbo dijo:


> Esto es culpa de cacho! Que siempre piropea a los numeros...


Es que la integral me hace ojitos y la derivada no me deja tranquilo... Desde que ya no sale con el 4 anda arrastrándome el ala


----------



## Limbo

> Desde que ya no sale con el 4 anda arrastrándome el ala


La culpa la tiene el ocho que es un chulo y se ha metido enmedio de la relacion...


----------



## yordeynisgh

Cacho buen aporte 

Tremendo pero tremenda bronca en mi cabeza con este post, porque tengo para usar 2 transistores por ramas 2sk2698 y hay datos que creos que no vienen en el datasheet o yo no veo bien. 

quiero hacer este ampli Amplificador de 200W a MOSFET

pero los transistores que tengo tienen lo siguiente

2SK2698

Pmax = 150W
Tj = 150ºC
Rth (ch−c) 0.833 ºC/W

el Power Derating esta en el datasheet 2SK2698

aqui es donde me troco y mira que lo e leido una y mil veces, parece que llevo mucho rato leyendo el post y ya no entiendo nada de lo que estoy leyendo. Me hace falta ayuda, ya estoy como si me huebiese puesto en el HV del monitor.

otra cosa


Cacho dijo:


> Rmica=2ºC/W (para estar más seguros…).



más tarde dice que ni hablar de los sil-pads, no tengo otra cosa que no sea eso, y gracias que tengo esas, ese es el remate. 

solo quiero saber con 2 de esos transistores por ramas en dicho amplificador cuanto de watt puedo sacar contando con los sil-pads y FANs a los disipadores.

*Editado*
Pido disculpa por el troque de datos que he puesto aqui, pero ya no hay espacio en la libreta para que los calculos me den.


----------



## yordeynisgh

El Amplificador llevandolo a +-50V
Imax = 50V/8ohm = 6.25A
Ppdis = 25*6.25 = 156.25W (Max)
Pdis = Ppdis /8 = 19.53W (RMS)
Ta 35ºC (Fan por todos lados.)
Rsil-pads 1.5ºC/W (No conozco este valor, Lo busque en google y me dio 0.5ºC/W)
Rjc = 0.833
Tj = 150ºC

el Power Derating lo ajusto para 80W 80ºC 

Power Derating - Tamb
(80ºC -35ºC)

(45ºC/19.53W (RMS)) = 2.30


2.30 - 0.833(Rjc) -1.5ºC(Rsil-pads)

-0.033

Son dos transistores por rama, así no da la cuenta. según matemáticas en el post de cacho.

si hay algo mal, decirlo a ver si me ponco a trabajar en este amplí

Gracias

El Amplificador llevandolo a +-50V
Imax = 50V/8ohm = 6.25A
Ppdis = 25*6.25 = 156.25W (Max)
Pdis = Ppdis /8 = 19.53W (RMS)
Ta 35ºC (Fan por todos lados.)
Rsil-pads 1.5ºC/W (No conozco este valor, Lo busque en google y me dio 0.5ºC/W)
Rjc = 0.833
Tj = 150ºC

el Power Derating lo ajusto para 80W 80ºC 

Power Derating - Tamb
(80ºC -35ºC)

(45ºC/19.53W (RMS)) = 2.30


2.30 - 0.833(Rjc) -1.5ºC(Rsil-pads)

-0.033

Son dos transistores por rama, así no da la cuenta. según matemáticas en el post de cacho.

si hay algo mal, decirlo a ver si me ponco a trabajar en este amplí

Gracias





			
				yordeynisgh dijo:
			
		

> El Amplificador llevandolo a +-50V
> Imax = 50V/8ohm = 6.25A
> Ppdis = 25*6.25 = 156.25W (Max)
> Pdis = Ppdis /8 = 19.53W (RMS)
> Ta 35ºC (Fan por todos lados.)
> Rsil-pads 1.5ºC/W (No conozco este valor, Lo busque en google y me dio 0.5ºC/W)
> Rjc = 0.833
> Tj = 150ºC
> 
> el Power Derating lo ajusto para 80W 80ºC
> 
> Power Derating - Tamb
> (80ºC -35ºC)
> 
> (45ºC/19.53W (RMS)) = 2.30
> 
> 
> 2.30 - 0.833(Rjc) -1.5ºC(Rsil-pads)
> 
> -0.033
> 
> Son dos transistores por rama, así no da la cuenta. según matemáticas en el post de cacho.
> 
> si hay algo mal, decirlo a ver si me ponco a trabajar en este amplí
> 
> Gracias



si me la juego con el valor de la Rsil-pads (si es que es de  0.5ºC/W como vi en google)

queda algo así 

2.30 - 0.833 - 0.5

quedaría 0.967 ºC/W

que me dicen, ¿está bien o no? 

espero respuestas. Gracias


----------



## ALE777

Muchas gracias...EXCELENTE ARTICULO!!! A MIS FAVORITOS!!!


----------



## Cacho

Hola Yordeynisgh y perdón por la demora. Estuve entrando poco al foro últimamente por cuestiones de trabajo.

Primero, gracias por tus palabras iniciales; por el resto (tu problema con los cálculos):


yordeynisgh dijo:


> tengo para usar 2 transistores por ramas 2sk2698...


Cuidado, que hablamos de MOSFETs en tu caso, esos trabajan distinto a los BJT y sus características a la hora de disipar se calculan un poco distinto.
El principio básico es el mismo, pero como se portan un poco distinto las cosas no son iguales.


yordeynisgh dijo:


> solo quiero saber con 2 de esos transistores por ramas en dicho amplificador cuanto de watt puedo sacar contando con los sil-pads y FANs a los disipadores.


A los transistores no "les sacás watts", no se calientan por la potencia que entregan (bueno, indirectamente, sí), sino por la que tienen que "frenar" y disipar para que NO salga y así puedas tener una senoidal en lugar de contínua.

Por lo de los Silpads (como todos los aislantes estos), su resistencia térmica varía con la superficie que tengan y (en este caso) cambia bastante con la presión con que se montan los transistores. Acá tenés una tabla ("Table 1") que te puede orientar en las resistencias térmicas de cada material, hecha para los TO-220 pero los valores son básicamente esos.

Ahora, a lo más complicado.
En los MOSFET, mirando el datasheet, vas a ver que su Vgs mínimo para que empiecen a trabajar es de cerca de 4V (suele estar en los 3V y fracción, por eso se toma 4V para los cálculos), con lo que siempre vas a tener esos 4V cayendo (y disipando)  en el transistor. Primer precio a pagar por usar sus características en las salidas de un ampli.

Si son 50V, la salida estará en 46V como máximo (sin contar las caídas en las etapas anteriores, que agregan calor al asunto, pero no viene al caso) y tenés entonces (sobre 8r) una corriente de casi 6A.
En ese momento de pico de corriente (y tensión), tendrás idealmente una disipación de 4V (ahí está ese Vgs del que te hablaba) y los 6A (suponiendo cero desfasaje), lo que te da 24W de calor nomás para empezar.
Feo, pero no letal ni nada inmanejable para los transistores. 

El máximo posible de disipación que vas a tener está en el orden de los 6A*25V=150W.
Como tenés dos transistores en cada rama, cada uno se va a ocupar de la mitad de eso (75W) y ahí es donde tenés la primera ventaja.
La potencia promedio a disipar será (usando tu factor de 8) de poco más de 9W *por transistor*, unos 18W en total.

Pero vamos con tus cálculos, que no tienen los redondeos que yo usé, y te dan 2,3ºC/W para empezar. Hasta ahí vamos de acuerdo.
El punto clave acá (y es lo que te estabas pasando por alto y de ahí tu desconcierto) es que tenés dos transistores pasando calor al disipador. Eso es como tener dos resistencias (iguales en este caso) en paralelo que forman un divisor de corriente. La mitad va para cada una, o lo que es lo mismo, la resistencia equivalente será de la mitad del valor de una.
Al poner 2,3ºC/W-0,833ºC/W es donde falló tu cuenta. Hay que restarle la mitad de eso y te queda 2,3ºC/W-0,4165ºC/W-Rsilpad.

Podemos estimar esa Rsilpad en alrededor de 1,25ºC/W (para ir al medio de los valores que se dan en esa tabla que te pasé más arriba) y teniendo en cuenta que estamos calculando el pero de los peores casos que se pueden dar en cuanto a desfasajes. Con eso la cuenta da 0,6335ºC/W para el disipador y estamos igual cubiertos para esos 4V que se nos van a caer siempre en los transistores de salida.
Te vas a una tabla de disipadores como esta y te fijás. Tené en cuenta que esos valores son cada 75mm de disipador, así que calculá el largo necesario del tuyo usando una regla de tres.

Y final de la cuenta, que tenía el problema de usar dos transistores, pero contar sólo uno al calcular. Si la resistencia del disipador te diera negativa, quiere decir que te falta disipar potencia, o lo que es lo mismo, que te faltan transistores para repartirla (por más que ya esté cubierta la corriente necesaria).

--------------
@Ale777: Gracias por tu post.


Saludos


----------



## matrix01

Buenas  Muy Buen aprte cacho me acabo de pasar a un .doc para tenerlo en movil y poder  verlo en cualquier momento . Gracias cacho


----------



## kurt

Que tal, muy buena la info, hice el calculo para un amplificador de 100w (mono), arme dos para la version stereo en una placa, la cual lleva 4 transistores de potencia, encapsulado MT200. La resistencia termica del disipador medio 1.1 ºC/W para un par, estoy tratando de conseguir un disipador con aletas (verticales) que sea de aprox. 20cm largo, quedando las aletas verticales, estuve viendo en ALUEL, pero no encontre uno con aletas (verticales) de 20 cm de largo.¿saben donde puedo conseguirlo? Slds


----------



## gerarcapu2010

Muy buen post amigo! todo muy bien detallado, te felicito! 
Necesitaba saber si tenias información del calculo de disipadores para un amplificador clase H, ya que no encuentro por la web.
Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## GaIvEr

Hola
Aca resubo el programita para calcular el disipador, pero traducido, para los que les cuesta el inglés como a mí 
Saludos, Gabriel


----------



## MD80

Compré este DC boost, que me permite tener -32VDC-0-+32VDC a partir de los 12 VDC de la batería del auto. 







Necesito una idea del disipador que corresponde para los 4 MOSFET IRFZ44N y los rectificadores MUR1620CT

Tiene una capacidad de entregar 180 W (alrededor de 3 A para 32+32vcd), por lo que estaría consumiendo unos 17 A suponiendo una buena eficiencia.

La intención es conectarlo a el amplificador KITHEC 221 que _compré en Electrónica Liniers_

Será factible usar el mismo disipador de la potencia?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Nota del Moderador 
Éste tema deriva de éste otro : _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/896637/ _

****************************************************

Luego de una larga charla virtual con *ramiro77* acerca de la potencia real que puede mantener sobre el parlante en forma continua un chip amplificador de potencia de audio (chipamp), decidí agregar a este tema el cálculo que hice para cada amplificador de este diseño a fin de tratar de aclarar un poco el lío este.

Antes de que comiencen los comentarios (jua!) les aclaro que los cuatro disipadores necesarios los tengo desde hace un par de años, así que el cambio no se negocia, y son los* ZD-14* (Artículo 6825) de *Iternational Aluel*, con una longitud de 100mm y una Resistencia térmica disipador-ambiente (Rthda) de 2ºC/W para 75mm de longitud, lo que nos dá (mas o menos) 1.4ºC/W para la longitud usada en este caso. También hay que recordar que yo tengo dos chips amplificadores montados en cada disipador.
Ver el archivo adjunto 108206​ 
Con esto en una mano y el datasheet del TDA7294 en la otra vamos analizar hasta donde podemos llegar con la potencia continua promedio que le vamos a sacar a cada ampli. Usando las figuras 13 y 14 de la página 7/17 del datasheet podemos ver que la *MENOR POTENCIA DISIPADA* en el chip compatible con la *POTENCIA DE SALIDA* máxima requerida de 50W corresponde a las tensiones de alimentación de +/-25V con carga de 4 ohms y de +/-30V con carga de 8 ohms. En el primer caso, la potencia disipada máxima (Pdiss) es de 32W, y en el segundo caso es de 24W, siendo estas las potencias que tenemos que usar para calcular los disipadores.

Acá están las figuras del datasheet:
Ver el archivo adjunto 108203​ 

Ver el archivo adjunto 108204​ 
El mismo datasheet nos dice que la Resistencia Térmica juntura-capsula (Rthjc) es de 1.5ºC/W y asumiendo una Resistencia Térmica capsula-disipador (Rthcd) de 0.35ºC/W para una hoja de mica con grasa siliconada en ambas caras podemos empezar a calcular como vamos a andar con el disipador que tenemos. Pero antes de esto hay que definir algunos parámetros adicionales, aclarando que la protección por sobre-temperatura del TDA7294 se activa a una temperatura de juntura (Tjmax) de 145ºC, así que hay que tratar por todos los medios de mantenerse por debajo de esa temperatura, y también hay que elegir una temperatura ambiente (Tamb) que sea representativa de una sala de escucha normal (donde yo vivo es “normal” que hagan 40ºC o más en verano y el aire acondicionado puede bajar – con suerte - hasta cerca de 30ºC), por ello un valor no-muy-adecuado de Tamb sería 50ºC en los alrededores de los disipadores con estos al aire libre (no metidos dentro del gabinete).​ 


Ahora, si nos fijamos en *el tema de Cacho* sobre el cálculo de disipadores, encontramos que estos se calculan así:​ 


[LATEX]Tjmax < Pdiss \cdot (Rthjc + Rthcd + Rthda) + Tamb[/LATEX]​ 





así que Resistencia térmica disipador ambiente necesaria para disipar esta potencia será:​ 


[LATEX] Rthda < ((Tjmax -Tamb) / Pdiss) - Rthcd -Rthjc[/LATEX]​ 






Veamos que sale de acá para una Pdiss dos veces mayor que la tomada del gráfico, ya que hay dos chips en el mismo disipador y el caso mas desfavorable es cuando ambos disipan la misma potencia máxima. Reemplazando los valores de arriba en las ecuaciones:​ 



Para 4 Ω resulta [LATEX]Rthda= - 0.36ºC/W[/LATEX]
Para 8 Ω resulta [LATEX]Rthda= 0.13ºC/W[/LATEX]
Como verán es imposible disipar la potencia máxima requerida de 2 x 32W con una carga de 4 ohms (Rthda es negativa!!!) con *CUALQUIER DISIPADOR* del planeta. Para 8 ohms, si resulta viable disipar 2 x 24W pero en un disipador gigantesco… aunque podemos usar refrigeración forzada para mejorar un poco las cosas.



Veamos entonces cuanto podemos disipar con los ZD-14 por cada pareja de TDA’s y por convección natural:​ 


[LATEX]Pdiss = (Tjmax - Tamb) / (Rthjc + Rthcd + Rthda)[/LATEX]​ 





y esto nos dá *Pdiss = 29W* (para ambos chips) o *Pdiss = 14.5W* por chip. Volviendo a las figuras 13 y 14 encontramos:​ 



*Pout = 1.5W* con 4 ohms
*Pout = 2.5W* con 8 ohms
Sonamos... estamos fritos…



Bueno… ante las malas noticias hay que tener un poco de buena onda y pensar en lo que sucede en la realidad.​ 


Esa potencia de salida tan bajita es función de la potencia disipada calculada de 29W y es la *potencia disipada* conjunta de ambos chips. Así que si solo funciona uno de ellos, voy a poder disponer de toda la potencia en parlante sobre 8 ohms con +/-30V de alimentación (es necesario disipar menos de 29W). En el caso de 4 ohms estamos muy complicados y solo podemos sacar una potencia máxima en parlante de 16W con +/-25V.​ 


En el caso de que ambos chips estén amplificando simultáneamente, todo dependerá de cuanta potencia de salida entregue cada uno de ellos, y todo funcionará bien en la medida de que la suma de la potencia disipada por ambos no exceda la 29W que calculamos. Si usamos un par de amplis (de los del mismo disipador) para un sistema biamplificado *como este*, es común que las diferencias de sensibilidades entre los mids y los tweeters sea del orden de 6dB, así que también podemos aprovechar esto, por que si al tweeter (de 4 ohms) le meto 1 watt (con lo que ese ampli disipará 11W) al otro ampli podré sacarle la potencia que resulta de disipar 29W – 11W = 18W, que en el caso de un mid de 8 ohms corresponde a mas o menos 5W… y esto puede repetirse para cualquier combinación de potencias en juego.​ 


Bueno…podría ser peor  … pero al menos estos valores me aseguran una reproducción a volumen alto (94dB SPL/1m con una sensibilidad de 87 dB/W/m, lo que es bastante bueno para una sala de escucha normal) y aún así *admiten un rango dinámico de 10dB en potencia.*​ 


Si pusiéramos los amplis en BTL, la potencia disipada se calcula como:​ 


[LATEX]Pdiss = 4 \cdot (Vccfull^2)/(2*PI^2*Rl)[/LATEX]​ 





donde RL no puede ser menor de 8 ohms para +/-25V y resulta en *Pdiss=64W*, pero como son dos chips los que trabajan, cada uno de ellos deberá disipar 32W…LPM! ya nos pasamos de nuevo de lo máximo que admite cada disipador usado. Pero también puedo configurar los BTL entre amplis de distintos disipadores  , con lo que ahora casi que cumplen con la capacidad de disipar los 32W, y dependiendo de la fuente de alimentación podríamos lograr poco mas de 100W sobre 8 ohms con +/-25V en forma casi permanente… claro, a costa de desaprovechar dos amplificadores ​ 


Seguro que hay un montón que se estará preguntando por que no pongo disipadores mas grandes y me dejo de tantas cuentas y tanta historia. Pues para ellos he armado *una planilla de cálculo* que adjunto a este post, para que puedan evaluar hasta donde puedo llegar aumentando el tamaño del disipador (y manteniendo dos amplis por cada uno de ellos)… y les aviso que no llego muy lejos que digamos (en la planilla solo pueden modificar los valores que *NO están en negrita o en rojo*, ya que los primeros son resultados calculados y los segundos son fijos por el diseño del chip).​ 


A la larga, la solución final es usar OCHO disipadores ZD-14, uno para cada TDA7294… pero el problema que eso trae es “donde meto el cachivache pesadísimo y grandote que va surgir de esa idea??”  ​ 


En resumen, cada amplificador es capaz de manejar hasta 50W de pico sin problemas, pero la potencia promedio que pueden entregar es muuuuy inferior a eso, estando siempre limitada por la capacidad de disipación de potencia y los parámetros térmicos del propio chip. Las unicas soluciones mas o menos viables son: poner un disipador grande para cada chip por separado, o bien, elegir un chipamp de mejores características térmicas, tal como alguno de la familia Overture de Texas Instruments, tipo LM3886 (buena elección la tuya Ramiro!!!).​ 


Por ultimo, estas condiciones de operación calculadas son bastante optimistas ya que mantienen al chip al límite de la activación de la protección térmica, así que no descarten exigirle alrededor de un 20% menos de lo calculado… si es que dan algo por la vida de los TDA.​ 


Finalmente, es posible usar refrigeración forzada para mejorar la resistencia térmica de los disipadores, pero si jugaron con la planilla, ya deben saber que no van a lograr mucho con ello... así que es bastante dudosa la utilidad de los "fan" (ventiladores) y toda la artesanía de montaje que hay que hacer.​ 


*PD: *Vieron por que los trafos tienen dos tensiones de salida???​


----------



## diegomj1973

Eduardo:

En el cálculo del disipador, bajo mi criterio, le estás errando conceptualmente en su idea básica. Justamente, el chiste de disponer dos o más chips en un mismo disipador de calor (que se suponen similares en sus características térmicas y en los que también se supone que se desarrolla similar potencia promedio, como peor situación considerada) es que se aumenta la posibilidad de un mayor desarrollo de potencia por área superficial de disipador dada.

Según tus cálculos, le estás escapando a esta idea básica: las potencias se suman (como bien hiciste en considerarlo) peeeero, las resistencias térmicas de las interfaces j-c y c-d se dividen en la cantidad de chips similares que pongas (en tu caso particular se dividen por 2). De esa forma, los cálculos cambian. Para disipar tus dudas (perdón por la redundancia), planteá el circuito equivalente térmico para ver cómo queda.

El otro punto interesante a considerar es la disipación ayudada con ventilación forzada (que según el flujo de aire logrado sobre el disipador, puede reducir la Rda hasta a un 40 % de su valor original dada por convección natural).

Otra posibilidad, acompañada de unos cuántos análisis particulares, podría ser aislar el disipador de chasis y en uno solo de los chips no utilizar mica aislante (podría bajarse hasta en 11,2 grados la temperatura máxima del chip no aislado). Ese chip podría ser el de los woofer o subs (posiblemente los más solicitados térmicamente hablando).

Saludos

PD: la Rda para 100 mm de ZD-14 creo debe estar algo como unos 1,73 grados sobre vatio (1,4 me parecen muy optimistas). Si cortás por la mitad los ZD-14 la Rda se escapa a unos 2,45 grados sobre vatio (no resulta en buena idea). Tené presente la modulación térmica, que te puede crear algún tipo de distorsión adicional y cruzada o, incluso, traer mayores problemas térmicos en el chip vecino que si estuviese este mismo aislado (cada chip en su propio disipador).


----------



## Rorschach

Dr. Zoidberg dijo: A la larga, la solución final es usar OCHO disipadores ZD-14, uno para cada TDA7294… pero el problema que eso trae es “donde meto el cachivache pesadísimo y grandote que va surgir de esa idea??”  

Estimado Dr.Zoidberg, yo soy de la idea de mejor que sobre y no que falte, si estéticamente le puedes buscar la vuelta, creo que la mejor solución son los 8 disipadores, "" Y toda la máxima potencia siempre"".-
Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gustavo Moretton dijo:
			
		

> Estimado Dr.Zoidberg, yo soy de la idea de mejor que sobre y no que falte, si estéticamente le puedes buscar la vuelta, creo que la mejor solución son los 8 disipadores, "" Y toda la máxima potencia siempre"".-
> Saludos Cordiales
> Gustavo


Así es Gustavo, lo correcto sería usar 8 disipadores uno por chip, pero el problema no es solo el espacio sino desarmar todos los PCB y hacer unos nuevos con un único chip... pero no tiene caso disipar toda la potencia si nunca voy poder llegar a enviar 50W reales a los parlantes, porque con eso me quedo sin rango dinámico disponible. 
La verdad que no es taaaan malo como están ahora, aunque lo mas probable es que agregue una placa de alumnio de 3 o 4mm de espesor, que a la vez que hace de "pared lateral" del gabinete aumenta significativamente la disipación. Si logro llegar a 1ºC/W en cada disipador, cada ampli va a poder entregar 5W sobre 4Ω o 8W sobre 8Ω, ambos en régimen permanente y con un rango dinámico real de 10dB y de 8dB respectivamente, así que me parece una mejor alternativa (aunque no sé si mas barata). De todas maneras, con esos valores estoy MUUUY por arriba de la potencia que requieren los baffles actualmente (yo escucho a 2.5mts de distancia, y la potencia promedio en los midwoofers debe rondar 400mW o 1W cuando está MUY fuerte).

Gracias por el comentario!!!


----------



## diegomj1973

Subo como quedaría la correxión:

[LATEX]Tjmax < Pdiss (los 2 chips sumados) \cdot (Rthjc / 2 + Rthcd / 2 + Rthda) + Tamb[/LATEX]​   así que Resistencia térmica disipador ambiente necesaria para disipar esta potencia será:
[LATEX]   Rthda < ((Tjmax - Tamb) / Pdiss (los 2 chips sumados)) - Rthcd / 2 - Rthjc / 2[/LATEX]​ 
  Veamos que sale de acá para una Pdiss dos veces mayor que la tomada del gráfico, ya que hay dos chips en el mismo disipador y el caso mas desfavorable es cuando ambos disipan la misma potencia máxima. Reemplazando los valores de arriba en las ecuaciones:


   Para 4 Ω resulta [LATEX]Rthda= 0.56ºC/W[/LATEX]
   Para 8 Ω resulta [LATEX]Rthda= 1.05ºC/W[/LATEX]

  Veamos entonces cuanto podemos disipar con los ZD-14 por cada pareja de TDA’s y por convección natural:
[LATEX]Pdiss = (Tjmax - Tamb) / (Rthjc / 2 + Rthcd / 2 + Rthda)[/LATEX]​y esto nos dá *Pdiss = 40,86 W* (para ambos chips) o *Pdiss = 20.43W* por chip.

Y..... de ahí en más seguiría lo que Eduardo consideró sobre el rango dinámico y tipo de uso personal.

PD: esos últimos 40,86 W son considerando Rda de 1,4 grados sobre vatio. Creo, que deberían ser 35,78 W considerando una Rda más pesimista de 1,73 grados sobre vatio.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Diego! Disculpá que no te constesté por que recién veo tu post (antes estaba por comer y la patrona estaba a los gritos llamándome )


			
				diegomj1973 dijo:
			
		

> Según tus cálculos, le estás escapando a esta idea básica: las potencias se suman (como bien hiciste en considerarlo) peeeero, las resistencias térmicas de las interfaces j-c y c-d se dividen en la cantidad de chips similares que pongas (en tu caso particular se dividen por 2). De esa forma, los cálculos cambian. Para disipar tus dudas (perdón por la redundancia), planteá el circuito equivalente térmico para ver cómo queda.



Lo que decís es cierto solo sí ambos amplis procesan la misma señal (por ejemplo, cuando se conectan en paralelo o mas o menos en BTL). Pero el análisis lo estoy haciendo para *amplificadores independientes* con señales y cargas potencialmente diferentes operando sobre el mismo disipador.


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> Hola Diego! Disculpá que no te constesté por que recién veo tu post (antes estaba por comer y *la patrona* estaba a los gritos llamándome )









> Lo que decís es cierto solo sí ambos amplis procesan la misma señal (por ejemplo, cuando se conectan en paralelo o mas o menos en BTL). Pero el análisis lo estoy haciendo para *amplificadores independientes* con señales y cargas potencialmente diferentes operando sobre el mismo disipador.



Como dijo *"EL GENERAL"*: _*"La única verdad es la realidad"*_

Si consideramos que el rango dinámico debería quedar a unos -6/-9db del máximo de cada IC, estimo que los disipadores irán perfecto. Así que yo armaría y comprobaría.

Como ustedes escriben mucho y yo tengo pereza de leer todo: Consideraron que San Juan puede llegar a tener unos inhóspitos >40º de temperatura, si lo escribieron/consideraron, hagan de cuenta que no puse nada.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Que HDP!!!! No era así precisamente!!!!
era algo como:
DALEEEE!!!! QUE SE ENFRIA LA COMIDA Y VOS BOLU#@$% CON LA COMPUTADORA!!!!


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> Hola Diego! Disculpá que no te constesté por que recién veo tu post (antes estaba por comer y la patrona estaba a los gritos llamándome )



OK. No hay problemas!!!. Ellas siempre son tan oportunas!!! Me pasa también lo mismo!!!



			
				Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> Lo que decís es cierto solo sí ambos amplis procesan la misma señal (por ejemplo, cuando se conectan en paralelo o mas o menos en BTL). Pero el análisis lo estoy haciendo para *amplificadores independientes* con señales y cargas potencialmente diferentes operando sobre el mismo disipador.



Si te sirve como dato: yo estoy utilizando los ZD-8 x 15 cm (y también por 20 cm) a unos 35 W contínuos y con dos coolers (1 por lado o cara) y andan muy bien (más o menos 35 grados en aleta con 18 grados de TA en invierno y 45 grados en aleta con 35 grados de TA en verano). Son coolers de 12 V (les aplico 9 V en invierno y 12 V en verano). El ampli acumuló unas 3000 horas de marcha y cero problema.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Recién me libero un ratito, LPM...
Mirá.. no sé de donde sacás la reducción a la mitad de la Rthjc y la Rthcd  
El circuito (mas o menos) equivalente es este:
Ver el archivo adjunto 108261

No hay "resistencias" en paralelo para bajar el valor a la mitad. Es una simple suma de resistencias con la (suma de) corrientes como factor común... 
.


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> Recién me libero un ratito, LPM...
> Mirá.. no sé de donde sacás la reducción a la mitad de la Rthjc y la Rthcd
> El circuito (mas o menos) equivalente es este:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108261
> 
> No hay "resistencias" en paralelo para bajar el valor a la mitad. Es una simple suma de resistencias con la (suma de) corrientes como factor común...
> 
> Luego seguimos... (mañana???)



La misma figura que subiste te lo dice!!!:

Si necesitás conocer la temperatura de la aleta (que es el elemento común a ambos chips, y por lo tanto tienen influencia ambos integrados en la temperatura final del mismo) podés ir por dos caminos: uno, es sumar las dos potencias (que se suponen iguales) y cursarla como corriente por el paralelo de dos Rjc similares (porque los chips son similares) y a continuación cursarla nuevamente como corriente por el paralelo de dos Rcd similares (porque las micas son similares también). Finalmente, sigue la Rda multiplicada por la suma de las dos potencias (que sigue siendo nuestra corriente). Es la simplificación que permite el truco de amuchar varios chips similares para aprovechar una pequeña área de aleta disipadora y poder desarrollar importantes potencias, que comparado con un solo chip y la misma aleta se haría imposible de obtener (simplificación de la transmisión de calor por simetría). Por ejemplo, si tenés un transistor capáz de desarrollar 10 W máximos sobre una aleta de X grados sobre vatio con una temperatura de chip de 100 grados máximos, vas a notar que desglosando esa potencia en dos transistores (5 W c/u) y sobre la misma aleta, la temperatura máxima de los chips va a ser menor a esos primeros 100 grados. O, lo que es lo mismo decir: si llevás a esos dos transistores a su primer límite de 100 grados de juntura vas a poder extraer mayor potencia que esos 10 W totales (optimización de la superficie de la misma aleta para mayor potencia disponible).

El otro camino es, cursar cada potencia por su camino respectivo (con sus Rjc y Rcd correspondientes) de modo de llegar numéricamente al nodo de Rda de similar forma (para posteriormente aplicar el principio de superposición solo por el camino de Rda, ya que por la aleta se transfiere todo el flujo calórico producido hacia el ambiente circundante).

Saludos

PD: ese secreto de distribuir toda la potencia entre muchos chips similares, les permite adicionalmente a muchos fabricantes de amplificadores (principalmente) bajar los costos de aleta (para una misma potencia).

PD2: al poner dos o más chips similares sobre una misma aleta tenés tantos caminos de flujo calórico como chips dispongas (por eso lo del paralelo de Rjc y de Rcd).

PD3: en la realidad, las potencias van a resultar desiguales (no así las Rjc y Rcd respectivas). Por lo tanto, van a existir flujos de calor instantáneos (por decirlo de alguna manera) de un chip a otro y también hacia la aleta, hasta que se dé una suerte de estabilización térmica con importantes potencias desarrolladas y calores acumulados durante el pasaje musical (muy lejos de los silencios entre canciones). Me intriga el efecto de una posible modulación térmica entre canales con niveles muy dispares y por ende el resultado de una distorsión de origen térmica. Con respecto a esto último, es muy común oír que los fabricantes (de amplificadores de potencia en clase A, principalmente) aseguran los parámetros de desempeño de la etapa de salida (al menos) después de los primeros 45 minutos a 2 horas de marcha ininterrumpida. Es por eso mismo, que la "distancia" entre extremos de temperatura de operación de la etapa de salida (al menos) en un clase A difiere significativamente de la de un clase AB (muy leve y justamente polarizado en su salida), cuando diferenciamos los períodos estridentes de la señal (crescendo) de los períodos de mínima estridencia. Es así que los parámetros de distorsión (dependientes de la temperatura) tienen mayor incidencia en los clase AB mínimamente polarizados que en los clase AB sobrepolarizados (que se supieron hacer bastante famosos en una época como high output bías).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Diego:
Cuando ponés varios chips (dos en paralelo, ponele) lo unico que lográs es que cada chip disipe la mitad de la potencia total original para las mismas condiciones de operación, con lo cual bajan las Tj y se disminuye la Pdiss individual. Pero la Rtda es fija (lo mismo que las otras), así que en definitiva la capacidad de disipación está determinada por el tamaño del disipador y la Tamb.

Si vos aplicás tu criterio, cuando el numero de chips sea infinito se podría disipar potencia infinita para una Tamb dada sin que la Tj sea infinita  .. y eso no es así, ya que si con un chip y un disipador dado puedo disipar 80W, con dos chips y el mismo disipador no voy a poder disipar 120W (ponele) para la misma elevación de temperatura del disipador... claro, a menos que admita poner el disipador a 120ºC (por decir un valor) . Con los 40W disipados que vos calculás y 1.4ºC/W de Rthda, el disipador se calienta a 64ºC por encima de la Tamb, que supuestamente está a 50ºC... y esos son 114ºC en la lata 

Lo que se hace es disipar la misma Pdiss pero repartida en varios chips, de manera tal que la Tj de cada uno se mantenga por debajo de un límite prefijado. Aunque el efecto final sea "parecido" a reducir las Rthjc y Rthcd, la Pdiss en el punto de suma (el disipador) no puede exceder el valor inicial que permitió que esa Pdiss total sea transferida del disipador al aire, que a fin de cuentas eso es lo que dice la Rthda... que es precisamente lo que has puesto acá:


> PD: ese secreto *de distribuir toda la potencia entre muchos chips  similares*, les permite adicionalmente a muchos fabricantes de  amplificadores (principalmente) bajar los costos de aleta *(para una  misma potencia)*.


En otras palabras: Yo no pongo dos chips para manejar la misma potencia (eso es un caso particular) sino para manejar dos cargas y señales diferentes, ya que son dos canales de audio diferentes.

PD: El modelo "equivalente" solo es para mostrar como están distribuidas las potencias y las Rth, pero no se pueden aplicar "libremente" las mismas leyes que en la electricidad por que hay restricciones físicas en las distribuciones del "calor", y menos si suponés que ambas fuentes de potencia son independientes. Digamos que no es correcto "sumar las corrientes" a menos que se trate del caso que comenté en el post anterior, por que son "mallas" diferentes y hay que tratarlas como tales.


----------



## diegomj1973

Queda claro que no utilizás dos chips en una misma aleta para sacar más potencia (es como decís, solo en un caso particular: posiblemente en BTL o, dos en mono y con la misma señal a ambos chips). Pero, para analizar las limitaciones que te impone la aleta y el tipo de chips dispuestos sobre ella debés recurrir a ciertas consideraciones y simplificaciones, ya que si analizás cada chip por separado (sin tener presente lo que el otro chip le pueda aportar calóricamente hablando) dejás de tener simetría de distribución y de flujos y la Rda que le otorgás en el cálculo deja de ser válida (porque considerás a cada chip como centrado en el centro térmico de la aleta y en realidad cada chip está bastante desplazado de ese mismo centro térmico).

Si partís de esta fórmula disponiendo teóricamente infinitos chips dispuestos sobre una aleta (entre los que se repartiría la potencia total, como caso particular de operación en infinitos monos con una única señal aplicada a todos ellos), vas a notar que la potencia no se hace infinita para un tamaño de aleta real dada (Rda superior a cero):

[LATEX]Tjmax < Pdiss (los 2 chips sumados) \cdot (Rthjc / 2 + Rthcd / 2 + Rthda) + Tamb[/LATEX]​
Demos un ejemplo con tus valores de Tj de 145 grados, Ta de 50 grados y Rda de 1,4 grados sobre vatio: Pdiss (con infinitos chips) = 67,86 W

Un segundo ejemplo con dos chips y tus datos: Pdiss = 40,86 W (como anteriormente indiqué).

Entre estos dos ejemplos se vé claramente el aumento de la disponibilidad de potencia por el solo hecho de distribuir en más chips: se ha optimizado la aleta.

3 chips: 47,11 W
4 chips: 51,01 W
.
.
.
infinitos chips: 67,86 W

Saludos

PD: aclaro que en la fórmula los números 2 se transforman en infinito para el primer ejemplo y quedan en 2 para el segundo ejemplo.

PD2: con dos chips a 40,86 W (total) la aleta tomaría 57,2 grados por sobre la ambiente (107,2 grados), no 64 grados.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si Diego no es infinita, pero la idea es que *nada es gratis*: 68W * 1.4ºC/W + 50ºC=*145ºC* (o 167ºC si considerás tu valor de Rthda=1.73ºC/W) de temperatura del disipador: O bien, 41W * 1.4ºC/W + 50ºC = *114ºC* (o 121ºC)
Como lo enfriás?????  por que a esas temperaturas se destruye la pintura del gabienete solo por conducción del calor.. ni decir que en el primer caso la temperatura del disipador es la misma o mayor que la de activación de la protección del chip.

Por supuesto que el calor de uno influye en el otro, así que hay que poner una Rth adicional entre Pdiss1 y Pdiss2, pero como es "desconocida"... mejor lo dejamos sin ella. Vos podés hacer tender a 0 la Rthjc y la Rthcd agregando tantos chips como te convenga económicamente (siempre que compartan la señal de excitación y la carga), pero el aumento de potencia disipada que logrés con eso "no se traslada" al disipador a menos que usés uno mas grande... bastante mas grande. Como verás la temperaturas calculadas son de régimen permanente, y no hay forma de reducirlas sin cambiar el disipador... lo que por ahora no es factible en mi caso... que fué lo que dije cuando empecé.


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> Si Diego no es infinita, pero la idea es que *nada es gratis*: 68W * 1.4ºC/W + 50ºC=*145ºC* (o 167ºC si considerás tu valor de Rthda=1.73ºC/W) de temperatura del disipador: O bien, 41W * 1.4ºC/W + 50ºC = *114ºC* (o 121ºC)
> Como lo enfriás?????  por que a esas temperaturas se destruye la pintura del gabienete solo por conducción del calor.. ni decir que en el primer caso la temperatura del disipador es la misma o mayor que la de activación de la protección del chip.
> 
> Por supuesto que el calor de uno influye en el otro, así que hay que poner una Rth adicional entre Pdiss1 y Pdiss2, pero como es "desconocida"... mejor lo dejamos sin ella. Vos podés hacer tender a 0 la Rthjc y la Rthcd agregando tantos chips como te convenga económicamente (siempre que compartan la señal de excitación y la carga), pero el aumento de potencia disipada que logrés con eso "no se traslada" al disipador a menos que usés uno mas grande... bastante mas grande. Como verás la temperaturas calculadas son de régimen permanente, y no hay forma de reducirlas sin cambiar el disipador... lo que por ahora no es factible en mi caso... que fué lo que dije cuando empecé.



Obviamente que estamos suponiendo valores límites a los cuales personalmente ni loco lo trabajaría. Acordate que los 1,73 grados sobre vatio que te sugerí emplear como más pesimista son para unos 35,78 W (no para los 40,86 W): entonces la Tj seguiría en no más de 145 grados (no 167 grados).

De todos modos, lo más sensato sería estipular una Pdiss total por aleta de no más de 35 W (con ventilación pasiva) y limitar el uso en función de ese valor. Si colocás coolers (habría que ver cómo, cuántos y de qué forma) podés prolongar la vida útil de los chips a similar régimen de extracción de potencia que en refrigeración en pasivo ó, sacarle más potencia llevándolos al mismo límite que en pasivo (idealmente un 40 % más aprox.).

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y sí... de los calculos previos me sale *Pdiss(total)=29W*... 

Y OJO!!! que los 145ºC (o 167ºC) es la *temperatura del disipador* y no la de la juntura (que supuestamente es inferior).


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y sí... de los calculos previos me sale *Pdiss(total)=29W*...
> 
> Y OJO!!! que los 145ºC (o 167ºC) es la *temperatura del disipador* y no la de la juntura (que supuestamente es inferior).



Te me mareaste Eduardo!!!

A ver: suponiendo los datos siguientes: Ta = 50 grados; Tj = 145 grados; Rjc = 1,5 grados sobre vatio; Rcd = 0,35 grados sobre vatio; Rda = 1,4 grados sobre vatio; 2 chips sobre la misma aleta, resultan:

Pdiss = (145 - 50) / ((1,5 / 2) + (0,35 / 2) + 1,4) = 40,86 W

Td = 50 + 40,86 x 1,4 = 107,2 grados

Tc = 50 + 40,86 x (1,4 + (0,35 / 2)) = 114,35 grados

Tj = 50 + 40,86 x (1,4 +  (0,35 / 2) + (1,5 / 2)) = 145 grados

De todos modos, el valor que sale de Td es inadmisible en la práctica (se sugiere no superar los 50 a 55 grados finales). Lo que sucede, es que la Ta es medio alta: personalmente consideraría unos 40 grados como más probables (aunque agrupando 8 amplis en una única carcaza, mmm, no sé qué podamos esperar de Ta).

Saludos

PD: evacuar de 35 a 40 W y sin coolers es medio imposible en la práctica. Sostengo que con coolers podés bajar Rda al 40 % de su valor (y ahí es donde las cosas puedan cambiar). Hagamos un tanteo:

Td = 50 + 40,86 x (1,4 x 0,4) = 72,88 grados. Si Ta puede considerarse en 40 grados => Td = 62,88 grados (lo cual es más razonable).

PD2: si precisaras disipar esos originales 64 W (para lograr 50 W por chip en 4 ohmios), se me ocurre que el disipador tendría que rondar los 0,72 grados sobre vatio (considerando una Ta de 40 grados) ó 0,56 grados sobre vatio (considerando una Ta de 50 grados). Tj en ambos casos de no más de 145 grados, para que no se disparen las protecciones. La Td en ambos casos en 85,8 grados!!! (justo para agua de mate!!!).

Si precisaras disipar esos originales 48 W (para lograr 50 W por chip en 8 ohmios), se me ocurre que el disipador tendría que rondar los 1,26 grados sobre vatio (considerando una Ta de 40 grados) ó 1,05 grados sobre vatio (considerando una Ta de 50 grados). Tj en ambos casos de no más de 145 grados, para que no se disparen las protecciones. La Td en ambos casos en 100,6 grados!!! (justo para agua de ñoquis!!!).

¿¿¿Te sugiere algo 1,73 x 0,4 y parlantitos de 8 ohmios???:

Personalmente, me inclinaría a usar esos ZD-14 pero con coolers y con la opción a 8 ohmios. Td = 73,22 grados máximos considerando Ta de 40 grados (no es el ideal, pero es lo mejor que se puede lograr con lo que se tiene). Tj = 117,62 grados (lejos de la protección).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegomj1973 dijo:
			
		

> Te me mareaste Eduardo!!!


Jajajaja.... me refería a cuando calculaste disipar 68W con *infinitos *chips!! En ese caso la temperatura del disipador se vá a 145ºC con una Rthda=1.4ºC/W o a 167ºC con una Rthda=1.73ºC/W, aún cuando las Rthjc y Rthcd valen CERO!!!!

Y tal como decís, la solución es usar un disipador mas grande y/o refrigeración forzada, pero el cambio de los disipadores por ahora no está en discusión, ya que ramiro77 me pasó una lista de precios de Aluel y están un poco caros (bah... todo está caro hoy) y las mayores longitudes vienen con aletas horizontales y no verticales, así que no voy a ganar todo lo que necesito.

La refrigeración forzada también puede andar, pero poner cuatro coolers y controlarle la velocidad a cada uno me parece un poco mucho (si bien tengo todo el diseño de los módulos para hacerlo) y me restringe a una altura bastante grande de gabinete con muchisimo espacio desperdiciado en la zona de las "patas". 

PD1: La Tamb es alta, pero acá en San Juan este verano hemos tenido casi 48ºC un día (temperatura de ciudad), y si bien dentro de la casa la temperatura es menor, no baja tanto a menos que usés el aire acondicionado. Imaginate que tengo los ventiladores de los ampli actuales con el disparo ajustado a mas o menos 55ºC, y en el verano se activaban al ratito de estar escuchando a volumen muy moderado cuando no ponía el aire... 

PD2: La impedancia de los parlantes no puedo elegirla de 8 ohms, por que al multiamplificar, cada parlante va directo al ampli y la impedancia es la propia que trae... Por ejemplo, los tweeters DX25 son de 4Ω y los mid son de 8Ω, lo mismo que el sub... así que no va tan mal... donde hace falta mas potencia hay mas impedancia.... algo equilibra


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> PD2: La impedancia de los parlantes no puedo elegirla de 8 ohms, por que al multiamplificar, cada parlante va directo al ampli y la impedancia es la propia que trae... Por ejemplo, los tweeters DX25 son de 4Ω y los mid son de 8Ω, lo mismo que el sub... así que no va tan mal... donde hace falta mas potencia hay mas impedancia.... algo equilibra



Me imaginaba eso. Pero te tiraba una posibilidad.

Con respecto a los disipadores: y.... si. Se recontra zafan en lo que pretenden cobrar por ellos. Es por eso, que cuando me tocó hacer lo mío con mis amplis en clase A tuve que leer y leer y leer e ingeniármelas para optimizar lo poco que yo tenía o podía conseguir con mis ingresos limitados. Ahí terminé de comprender el proceso de optimización que te comenté (a fuerza de necesidad nomás y gracias a eso es que me resulta ameno y conocido el tema).

Saludos y suerte con los ZD-14!!!


----------



## ramiro77

Zoidberg, los fans los podés activar con un bimetálico y chau. No será ultra preciso pero qué importa? Se puede calcular para determinada temperatura del disipador y a otra cosa.
El único problema, es que siendo el ampli para Hi-Fi, comprar ventiladores silenciosos y de gran caudal de aire te van a costar un número... Tanto que hasta habría que ver si con la diferencia no se puede colocar un bruto disipador de 0,92ºC/W como los que pienso usar con los 3886. Yo todavía estoy pensando en una o en otra.


----------



## diegomj1973

Por si te sirve, Eduardo, subo un antigüo circuito que hice a los 19 años (cuando tenía un poco más de ganas de trabajar que ahora). Era parte de un muy lindo proyecto que años después armé con una arquitectura mucho más abierta y controlable mayormente por soft.

La etapa que subo es la de adecuación de señal de 4 sensores de temperatura independientes (LM335) para atacar posteriormente lo que quieras. En tu caso podrían ser drivers de potencia para manejar los coolers. Esta etapa estaba preparada para manejar voltajes a la salida de 0 V a 0 grados y de 8 V a 50 grados (que creo vendría como anillo al dedo en tu caso, para manejar coolers de 12 V silenciosamente). Tengo la máscara negativa del impreso, que cuando lo encuentre por ahí la subo también. El tamaño es de 15 x 15 cm (no me daba mucho la tecnología disponible y mis tiempos como para la optimización de espacios: sobraba la plata en esa época!!!).

Saludos y espero te sirva.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias Diego!
Yo uso normalmente *este proyecto de ESP*, que tiene la ventaja de emplear los 1N4007 como sensores de temperatura y hasta ahora me ha funcionado perfectamente, pero si tenés el diseño tuyo, postealo que seguro nos va a servir


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Gracias Diego!
> Yo uso normalmente *este proyecto de ESP*, que tiene la ventaja de emplear los 1N4007 como sensores de temperatura y hasta ahora me ha funcionado perfectamente, pero si tenés el diseño tuyo, postealo que seguro nos va a servir



El control de ESP es ultrapráctico y muy simple.

El esquema que yo subí no se concibió necesariamente para eso mismo sino que para otro fin, aunque creo podría igualmente adaptarse sin mayores problemas ni modificaciones para esos usos. Como características generales tiene: elección de las tensiones de referencia con bajo o nulo coeficiente térmico (zeners con voltajes próximos a los 5 voltios), referencia ajustable independientemente para cada sensor, fuentes de corriente constante compensadas térmicamente (de forma global) y ajustables independientemente, rampa de crecimiento de voltaje de salida ajustable independientemente por sensor, separación mediante buffers entre la etapa de suma y las etapas de referencias y sensados (para prevenir efectos de carga y alteración de rampas de crecimiento). Entregaría unos 6 V a 37,5 grados (que creo puede aplicarse para girar muy silenciosamente un cooler de 12 V). Podría catalogarse como un control de velocidad variable, más que un control todo o nada. Igual, ese modo de funcionamiento precisaría ajustes y pruebas en la práctica.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973

Subo una tablita muy útil y simple, donde resumo el proceso de optimización de un disipador de dimensiones limitadas para manejar mayores potencias que las logradas con el empleo de un único chip dispuesto sobre el mismo. Se debe tener presente que siempre debe garantizarse una simetría de distribución de calor con el aumento de chips dispuestos sobre el disipador. La eficiencia del disipador no puede verse afectada con una disposición indiscriminada de componentes sobre el mismo. El límite máximo de chips estará dada por cada caso particular (forma y dimensiones del disipador y su relación con la forma y dimensiones de los componentes a colocar).

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973

Esta última tablita que subo permite optimizar Tc y Tj. Es decir, dada una potencia y un tamaño de disipador fijos, podemos jugar con la cantidad de chips para optimizar las temperaturas críticas.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Luego de estar leyendo y jugando un rato, este es el equema (casi) completo para simular la dinámica térmica de dos TDA7294 en un disipador ZD-14.


La fuente de tensión representa la temperatura ambiente, que impone un "offset" de temperatura sobre la dinámica del resto del sistema. Los capacitores representan la capacidad térmica de las "orejas metálicas" de los chips y del pedazote de aluminio que es el disipador. Este valor se calcula bastante fácil, pues hay que conocer el volumen del cuerpo, su Calor Específico Másico (Cem) y el peso específico, o bien, tener el peso del coso y multiplicarlo por el Cem. Para el ZD14 esta ultima es la mejor opción, mientras que para la oreja hay que hacer todo el cálculo... en fin....
El resultado de la simulación de la dinámica térmica ante dos escalones de potencia de 16W disipada por cada chip en forma contínua e iniciada en momentos diferentes (uno a los 60 segs y el otro a los 3 minutos...per jodere ) resultan en esta curva de evolución de temperatura del disipador (ver la línea verde):


Fijense que aún con la "máxima" potencia disipada en cada chip (la que calculamos antes...  ≈16W maso) y con los retardos implementados, la estabilización de la temperatura del disipador en el máximo estimado se demora 2500 segundos (≈40 minutos), así que parece posible sacar de los chips una potencia promedio bastante mayor durante períodos de tiempo relativamente limitados y que aún así tendrían poco impacto en la temperatura final del disipador, ya que las constantes de tiempo térmicas involucradas son muuuy grandes


----------



## ramiro77

Es decir que disipando 16w constantes, llega a la máxima temperatura en 40 minutos. Cierto?
Si es así, para los disipadores que estás usando es MUY buen número... Pues supongamos que un día te da un ataque de locura y querés escuchar música electrónica con nada de rango dinámico y al mango (antes muerto el profe jajajaja ). Si te bancás 40 minutos en esas condiciones te aplaudo de pie.

Pinta muy bueno esto. Y me da algo más de luz en lo que estoy armando yo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si... es bastante similar a eso... claro que considerando las simplificaciones en el modelo, por que no hay transferencia de calor entre los chips vía el disipador y se asume que el disipador es isotérmico, cosa que tampoco es cierta y se van a originar zonas de alta temperatura y otras de no-tan-alta, pero parece que la idea funciona....


----------



## diegomj1973

Tené presente, Eduardo, que si se disipa mayor potencia (aunque sea en forma de pulsos ó en forma escalonada), se eleva la temperatura del aire próximo al disipador causando probablemente un aumento de la Rda (es decir, la Rda no queda constante como la veníamos suponiendo) por la reducción de la diferencia de temperatura que dificulta la propagación. Digo probablemente, porque incluso existen casos donde este fenómeno es exactamente lo opuesto, es decir, baja la Rda al aumentar la conductividad térmica del disipador. Habría que medirlo en esos ZD-14 para verificar qué se dá (o estimar el peor escenario para no complicarse). Pero intuyo que 4 de ellos dispuestos en un mismo chasis pueden llegar a comportarse con la peor situación esperable.

Fijate la ley de reducción que suele seguir la Rda con la longitud del disipador (siempre que la relación entre largo y ancho no supere por mucho a 2). Todo apunta a 1,73 grados sobre vatio más que a 1,4.

Saludos


----------



## ramiro77

Por el tema de los "hot spots" que se forman, pienso que una solución -al menos parcial- adecuada podría ser disipar ámbas caras de los chips. Muchos fabricantes lo hacen, y es una forma parcial de aumentar la superficie de disipación. 
Esta solución parcial no es cara. El metro de perfil de aluminio andará en $50 y tenés de sobra. No sé cuánto pueda llegar a mejorar, pero por $50 el metro creo que no hace falta pensarlo mucho


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Tené presente, Eduardo, que si se disipa mayor potencia (aunque sea en forma de pulsos ó en forma escalonada), se eleva la temperatura del aire próximo al disipador causando probablemente un aumento de la Rda (es decir, la Rda no queda constante como la veníamos suponiendo) por la reducción de la diferencia de temperatura que dificulta la propagación. Digo probablemente, porque incluso existen casos donde este fenómeno es exactamente lo opuesto, es decir, baja la Rda al aumentar la conductividad térmica del disipador. Habría que medirlo en esos ZD-14 para verificar qué se dá (o estimar el peor escenario para no complicarse). Pero intuyo que 4 de ellos dispuestos en un mismo chasis pueden llegar a comportarse con la peor situación esperable.


No sé...si considerás lo largas que son las constantes de tiempo involucradas, dudo mucho que un pico transitorio de temperatura pueda tener algún impacto significativoa largo plazo en la temperatura del aire que rodea al disipador ... y si así fuera, puedo incluirlo cambiando el valor de la Tamb.
Sinceramente, no creo que sea importante llegar a modelar/considerar esos fenómenos que pueden tener un impacto marginal en el proceso real y que implican modelar cosas que son "casi" desconocidas.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Fijate la ley de reducción que suele seguir la Rda con la longitud del disipador (siempre que la relación entre largo y ancho no supere por mucho a 2). Todo apunta a 1,73 grados sobre vatio más que a 1,4.


Lo que he hecho para llegar al valor de 1.4 ºC/W es suponer una variación lineal de la Rthda con la longitud del disipador, siempre que nos mantengamos dentro de variaciones de longitud que sean "razonables", como acá que hemos pasado de 75mm a 100mm, y considerando los demás parámetros constantes.
No tengo ningún dato que me permita estimar otra cosa, y a menos que contraste contra una medición fisica real, no sé como estimar que el valor de la Rthda tiende a 1.73 ºC/W en lugar de a 1.4 ºC/W. 





ramiro77 dijo:


> Por el tema de los "hot spots" que se forman, pienso que una solución -al menos parcial- adecuada podría ser disipar ámbas caras de los chips. Muchos fabricantes lo hacen, y es una forma parcial de aumentar la superficie de disipación.


  
No sé a que le llamás "disipar ámbas caras de los chips"


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> . . . .
> No sé a que le llamás "disipar ámbas caras de los chips"



 ¿ Será colocar el IC en de relleno de un sándwich de disipadores ?


----------



## diegomj1973

Es que tengo algo de dudas si las constantes de tiempo sean así de pronunciadas como las predice ese gráfico (no es que el análisis que efectuaste esté mal (está perfecto), al contrario, está por muy por encima de lo que se hace en la mayoría de los casos). Si bien no lo he medido con instrumental de precisión en condiciones reales, tengo un caso (que si bien no es exactamente igual al tuyo, se asemeja bastante en sus condiciones): son ZD-8 de 15 y 20 cm de largo disipando cada uno unos 35 W constantes. En las pruebas iniciales, me duraban unos 3 minutos después del encendido del amplificador (un tema musical aprox.) antes de tener que refrigerarlos con convección forzada o incluso agua, para que no se embalen (la temperatura Td intuyo superaba los 50 grados, porque costaba dejar la mano apoyada, que fué en ese momento el único elemento que contaba para "sensarlos"). Luego, utilicé una termocupla y un multímetro para verificarlo y no andaba muy muy lejos con mis estimaciones (solo que no registré valores, ya que posteriormente coloqué coolers, decididamente, para garantizar un funcionamiento aliviado). Podés ver las fotos de las primeras pruebas en uno de mis thread.

Con respecto a la estimación de Rda en función de la longitud (partiendo de un valor dado de Rda a longitud X), te comento que no sigue un decrecimiento lineal, sino que se asemeja más a la forma:

Rda a longitud final = Rda a longitud inicial x raíz cuadrada (longitud inicial / longitud final)

Siempre que la longitud final al ancho se mantenga por debajo de 2 (en lo posible, de lo contrario, se pierde capacidad de disipación y la Rda empieza a "amesetarse" prematuramente).

La ley lineal sirve si te mantenés muy próximo a la longitud inicial (sino te dá resultados más favorables, que en la realidad no lo son). Y en tu caso, como estás muy al límite de las condiciones críticas, tenés que considerarlo.

Y como tu diseño, creo, no va a ser destinado para producción seriada, sería conveniente no "pichulearle" esas posibilidades. Fuera para producción seriada, justifica todas esas consideraciones que se están haciendo.

Saludos

PD: adjunto una curva real de un disipador Semikron P39 (para 200 W) con su línea de tendencia (en rojo), la predicción con la función "de la raíz cuadrada" (y su tendencia) (en verde) y la predicción con la función "lineal" (y su tendencia) (en amarillo). Con estimaciones en relaciones de longitudes no mucho mayores a 2, la función de la raíz cuadrada da resultados bastante aceptables.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El asunto acá es que las Rth son las especificadas por los fabricantes (a excepción de la Rthda que es una estimación mia basada en un dato del fabricante), pero la dinámica del sistema la fijan las capacidades térmicas del disipador, de la "oreja" y del montaje juntura-capsula.. que vaya uno a saber cuanto vale, pero es muy chiquita. La capacidad de la oreja, también es una "estimación" por que no sé de que material es , pero no es aluminio ni cobre, así que en el peor de los casos valdrá la mitad de lo que he usado, pero aún así es casi despreciable frente a la capacidad del disipador.

En estas condiciones, las constantes son las del gráfico +/- el error propio del "juego", que tampoco es tan grande por que hay muchas cosas que no son taaan exactas en la realidad.

Por otra parte, la relación Rth / longitud es un lío por que depende de muchas cosas, pero nunca la ví con esa √ . Es más, aplicándola en algunos casos me dá valores mas favorables y en otros me dá mas desvaforables, así que no sé cuales son las condiciones de aplicabilidad de esa ecuación.
ESP tiene una planilla de cálculo que está buena por que mete la emisividad del color superficial del disipador, la cantidad y tamaño de las aletas y otras yerbas, y proporciona varios valores interesantes pero que no tienen relación con esa ecuación, así que habría que ver cuales son las condiciones de cada caso.
Comprobando recién con esa planilla (con las dimensiones de mi disipador) me resulta una Rthda=1.47 ºC/W con emisividad 0.85 (negro) y 1.63 ºC/W para color _cobre oxidado_  (0.7). Si bien estos resultados son aproximados, probablemente sea mayor de 1.4 pero no tan alta como el 1.73 que resulta de tu ecuación.
En ESP hay otra ecuación "práctica" para calcular la Rthda:
[LATEX]Rthda=50/\sqrt Sup[/LATEX] con Sup en [cm²]
Y con esa, y los datos de Aluel, me resulta Rthda=1.31 ºC/W 
De esta ecuación anterior es factible obtener tu ecuación, pero solo vale para disipadores *sin aletas* o para aquellos donde la superficie radiante sea directamente proporcional al largo del disipador...  que no sé si es la generalidad

*PD: *Podés poner el link al artículo de la imagen del disipador Semikron?

*PD 2:* Tené cuidado cuando comparés con el ZD-8, por que ese tiene una superficie radiante un 30% mas chica que el ZD-14 y el "alma" de la mitad de espesor (3mm vs. 6mm), así que la capacidad térmica es mucho mas pequeña (fijate que el peso por metro es casi la mitad) y se "carga" de calor más rápido...


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En ESP hay otra ecuación "práctica" para calcular la Rthda:
> [LATEX]Rthda=50/\sqrt Sup[/LATEX] con Sup en [cm²]
> Y con esa, y los datos de Aluel, me resulta Rthda=1.31 ºC/W
> De esta ecuación anterior es factible obtener que vos diste, pero solo vale para disipadores *sin aletas* o para aquellos donde la superficie radiante sea directamente proporcional al largo del disipador...



Obviamente que hay un montón de factores que influyen en el formato del decrecimiento de la Rda con la longitud y con otros parámetros (como la emisividad del color de la superficie, nivel de potencia, y un montón de etc. más), y por eso esa estimación no resulta en una ley general aplicable a "todos" los casos. Es adaptable en una buena proporción de los casos que generalmente se presentan, nada más.

Es más, si a un plano de la aleta la atornillás contra un plano ciego del gabinete (como normalmente sucede y se utiliza), muy probablemente difiera esa Rda (en esas condiciones de montaje) de la que te arrojó el fabricante (ya que desconocemos generalmente cómo la pudo haber obtenido finalmente: en condición aislada, apoyada, con los fins verticales u horizontales, o vaya uno a saber cómo, ya que generalmente no lo especifican).

Simplemente sostengo que la primer estimación (la "lineal") te aleja un poco de las situaciones más frecuentes que se suelen presentar en la práctica.

De esa última ecuación práctica no creo que salga la que subí, ya que una predice el decrecimiento/crecimiento de Rda en función de longitudes referenciales y la otra arroja Rda en función de superficie y una constante que habrá que analizar en función de qué se plantea.

Lo más sensato es probar y medir. De esa única forma se validan los datos iniciales

Saludos

PD: aquí subo la familia de curvas del Semikron P39



PD2: lo del ZD-8 es simplemente un piso de referencia (como dije, no es exactamente lo mismo que tu caso, pero puede sevirte como referencia previa). De todos modos, es mejor referencia a tener nada...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegomj1973 dijo:


> De esa última ecuación práctica no creo que salga la que subí, ya que una predice el decrecimiento/crecimiento de Rda en función de longitudes referenciales y la otra arroja Rda en función de superficie y una constante que habrá que analizar en función de qué se plantea.


Escribí la misma ecuación dos veces, haciendo *Sup=largo x ancho*, dejás constante el ancho, ponés largo1 y largo2 y dividís miembro a miembro... sale derecho 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Lo más sensato es probar y medir. De esa única forma se validan los datos iniciales


 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> PD: aquí subo la familia de curvas del Semikron P39


Gracias!!!


----------



## diegomj1973

La ecuación de la raíz cuadrada, la aplico en muchas cosas (aunque parezca loco lo que digo, esa ecuación gobierna muchos fenómenos en nuestra vida). No es que la haya sacado de algún lado específicamente aplicada a disipadores, sino que se me dió por probarla hace muchos años (como tantas otras veces lo intenté con otros fenómenos) y se ajustó perfectamente bien al caso de muchos ejemplos.

Saludos

PD: probala y verás!!!. Un ejemplo verificable: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-1-etapa-single-ended-light-95031/#post794836


----------



## ramiro77

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Será colocar el IC en de relleno de un sándwich de disipadores ?



Eso mismo fogo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ramiro77 dijo:


> Eso mismo fogo!


Ahhhh... pero resulta que este tipo de encapsulados está diseñado para transferir el calor por el lado de la "oreja" y no el otro, que además tiene una Rth muy alta y se calienta más que el lado de metal. Ni hablar que no hay como sujetarlo, y mucho menos hay lugar donde poner el PCB  .

Naaaa.... tampoco es que que vas a tener puntos muy frios y otros muy calientes, pero si va a demorar un poco en que el calor alcance toda la superficie del disipador. Mencionaba el asunto por que es una entre varias suposiciones simplificadoras que se hacen en el modelo, pero no creo que sea taaan crítico...


----------



## diegomj1973

Anímese nomás Dr., pruebe y dele rosca al socotroco, que de este lado estamos un poco impacientes!!!. Cualquier cosa, en lugar de Dr., lo llamaremos de ahora en más "El Cacique", por sus señales de humo!!!

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Siguiendo con el juego de análisis de los disipadores del ampli, van otras simulaciones dinámicas.

En este caso cada amplificador disipa picos de 32W (el máximo sobre 4Ω) en la forma 0W-32W-0W con una duración de 30 segundos, uno de los amplis repite este pico cada 120s y el otro cada 90s. Si bien esto es un poco mas cercano a la realidad, es una condición de operación bastante exigente.


Este gráfico muestra la elevación de temperatura del disipador sobre la ambiente, que en este caso ronda los 27ºC ... poco ehhh????
Esta otra gráfica muestra algo parecido pero los pulsos de disipación oscilan entre 6W y 32W (parece que el TDA7294 disipa alrededor de 6W en reposo ), con una duración de 30s cada uno y repetidos cada 70 y 100s... algo similar a la reproducción de música con entre 6 y 9dB de rango dinámico. Por supuesto que la elevación de temperatura es mayor, rondando ahora los 45ºC sobre la ambiente, pero este es casi explotando al máximo a los amplificadores:


No van taaan mal los disipadores ZD-14....

*Moraleja:* Si bien la Rth es importante, vale de bastante poco si no conocemos la capacidad térmica de los componentes de la cadena de disipación...


----------



## diegomj1973

Eduardo:

Esas gráficas te están marcando la temperatura que adquiere el disipador por sobre la de ambiente, teniendo presente la inercia térmica propia del sistema y la forma de las excitaciones respectivas (en función de las capacidades térmicas de sus componentes y del ciclo de aplicación de los pulsos). En un caso, el de la primera gráfica, estarías en unos aprox. 67 ºC finales (con 40 ºC de ambiente) y en el otro caso en unos aprox. 85 ºC. La segunda gráfica parecería representar una condición más cercana a la realidad de funcionamiento de los chips, por considerar el consumo mínimo de ambos y que de alguna forma te hacen una aportación constante de calorías. Ambas, son temperaturas bastante elevadas para un disipador en condiciones prácticas (suele sugerirse entre unos 50 a 55 grados finales), aunque eso en sí no es lo más importante, sino que es la Tj la que debe interesar por sobre todo (que es lo que determina la integridad y fiabilidad de los chips).

Si bien cada componente tiene inercia térmica (el chip, la grasa siliconada, la mica aislante, el disipador y hasta el aire ambiente circundante), el que menos inercia térmica disponga seguramente sea el chip (porque en su juntura misma se da el pulso de excitación con su ciclo respectivo y el tamaño de la juntura, en sí, es generalmente muy pequeño). La duda que me asalta es: ¿cómo se comporta esa Tj con los pulsos?. A mi parecer, aunque no efectué ningún análisis al respecto, debería ser de un establecimiento más instantáneo que el mostrado para Td. Generalmente, las inercias térmicas van aumentando hacia la dirección del medio circundante (que es el que mayor inercia térmica suele tener).

Personalmente, no me fiaría mucho de los ciclos de trabajo, si de ellos no tengo un 100 % de seguridad de cómo se establecerán en las condiciones reales concretas. Para osciladores o ciclos fijos, tu análisis va bien, pero para fenómenos variables como la música, hummm. De lo contrario, te van a condicionar a escuchar música con un rango dinámico muy amplio (menos probable de encontrar hoy día) o a un volúmen final bastante limitado. Ni hablar de heavy metal o trash!!!. Sigo sosteniendo que te van a ser necesarios mínimamente unos coolers, si no querés cambiar esos disipadores.

Saludos

PD: ¿podrás subir cómo varían las Tj en función de la segunda condición o gráfica?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si, las curvas son la elevación de temperatura sobre la ambiente por que a mí me parece fácil de comparar así, sin considerar la Tamb.
Las condiciones de operación tampoco son reales, por que las variaciones de potencia son aleatorias y dependientes del tipo de música, así que esta forma de ensayar siempre es mucho mas exigente que la realidad, pero también es mucho mas real que poner la potencia media al mango permanentemente como ocurre si no considerás la evolución dinámica.

De hecho, esta curva (la segunda) correspondería a una potencia de salida promedio de entre 2 y 6W sobre 4Ω, lo que ya es mucho mas que lo estimado inicialmente .

De todas maneras, tampoco es una operación 100% real, por que el ampli de agudos disipa mucho menos potencia que el de medios-bajos (6dB menos de salida para comenzar, mas la propia distribución de potencia natural de la música).

Hay que entender que la única forma de simular algo "más real" es digitalizar varios temas musicales, cortarlos con los filtros, mandar eso como excitación a las fuentes de corriente (=potencia), relevar los resultados y promediarlos en el tiempo para ver una aproximación mas verdadera de cada módulo amplificador... lo que me parece medio como mucho para una aplicación normal como esta. En este caso, lo que estoy tratando de hacer es simular las condiciones mas desfavorables - como sucedería con un BTL sobre el mismo disipador - y de ahí extrapolar los resultados.

La respuesta de la Tj requiere conocer la capacidad térmica juntura-cápsula que es un dato propio de cada fabricante, pero en esta curva que sigue he usado el equivalente a 0.1F, que parece ser lo que tiene una cápsula TO-3 . Esta curva es la de un solo amplificador:



y esta otra es de los amplis en conjunto:

.


----------



## diegomj1973

En esas últimas curvas que subiste se ve muy claramente lo pronunciado del flanco creciente del escalón térmico en la juntura, que revela una muy baja inercia térmica de la misma. Eso necesitaba ver. El flanco de crecimiento del escalón térmico de Td es mucho menos pronunciado, revelando una mucho mayor inercia térmica del disipador.

Supongo que sobre esas temperaturas hay que sumar todavía Ta, como comentaste. A juzgar por los límites de las protecciones, parecería que Ta no debería superar los 40 ºC (más o menos).

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Que se yo.... eso es con la Cjuntura que la gente de Motorola le dió a D. Self para un MJ2xxxx en cápsula TO-3... no sé si será la misma para el TDA7294, pero debe ser comparablemente pequeña para que el calor "pase rápido" a la aleta. Esa velocidad de crecimiento ya la había analizado... pero en verdad no dice demasiado por que es una magnitud inmodificable.

Y tal como decís, la Ta no debería subir de 40ºC, lo que colaterlamente implica que los disipadores deben estar fuera del gabinete en forma obligatoria 

Tengo otras curvas con ambos chips operando a potencias diferentes con mayor potencia de base, pero los resultados no son muy diferentes...

En fin... para algo sirve todo esto


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esa velocidad de crecimiento ya la había analizado... pero en verdad no dice demasiado por que es una magnitud inmodificable.



Creo, a pesar de que se ha tomado como una mínima referencia un Cj de otro tipo de encapsulado y de un único transistor, y que si bien muy probablemente la Cj real del chip sea algo mayor a esa referencia (por ser un encapsulado más grande, una pastilla más grande y el calor mayor repartirse en al menos un par de transistores de salida del chip), el delta de temperatura de juntura que sube por cada delta de tiempo es mucho más pronunciado que el delta de temperatura que sube sobre delta de tiempo del disipador. Y es justamente la curva con ese alto crecimiento de temperatura sobre tiempo la que hay que mayormente vigilar para que no sobrepase los límites impuestos, más que la del disipador.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y tal como decís, la Ta no debería subir de 40ºC, lo que colaterlamente implica que los disipadores deben estar fuera del gabinete en forma obligatoria



Casi que la recomendación sería colocar los 4 disipadores alineados horizontalmente y con sus fins verticales y, bien separados del fondo del mueble o pared. Es más, abriría una abertura por detrás de la parte plana de cada uno de ellos (eso es, en el fondo del gabinete => 4 aberturas) y les colocaría unos suplementos separadores (desde el borde de esas aberturas hacia la parte plana de cada disipador => disipadores flotantes, si el gabinete no ayudaría demasiado).



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tengo otras curvas con ambos chips operando a potencias diferentes con mayor potencia de base, pero los resultados no son muy diferentes...
> 
> En fin... para algo sirve todo esto



Es que generalmente, esta forma de funcionamiento se debe dar en la mayoría de los casos (cuando es por convección pasiva). La convección forzada ahí minimizaría la alta inercia del disipador haciéndolo que tienda a comportarse como el efecto visto en la juntura (se mejoraría la recuperación de las temperaturas medias con el tiempo: así como se calentaría rápido, se enfriaría rápido y esa misma Td "arrastraría" (por decirlo de alguna forma) a la Tc y a la Tj a seguirla en sus ambas variaciones (porque se modifica momento a momento la Rd, si el flujo de convección es variable). Con un flujo constante, podés "planchar" Rd hasta un 40 % de su valor original (lo cual es muy ventajoso, si admitís el ruido adicional de los coolers).

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973

Una alternativa, que se me ocurrió, es que pongas dos disipadores pegados por sus hombros con pasta siliconada de por medio (UUUU  UUUU => UUUUUUUU) y montes sobre los fins de ellos (también con pasta de por medio) el otro par dispuesto de igual forma (el otro par saldría perpendicular al plano de este mismo texto que escribo). De esa forma, mantenés simetría de distribución, mantenés las relaciones de medidas de largo a ancho del disipador "completo" por debajo de 2 (lo cual es efectivo), bajás la Rd resultante a seguramente menos de aprox. el 70 % de su valor original unitario (por tener al menos el doble de largo que un solo disipador, si el contacto entre disipadores es perfecto y despreciando el efecto del otro grupo adyacente que te aumenta el ancho unitario al doble) y es como tender a tener 8 chips sobre un mismo disipador (las Rjc y las Rcd se dividirían por 8!!!). Te insume un gabinete más alto. Obviamente, que la grasa siliconada restaría en el objetivo de conseguir una Rd menor, pero.... en una de esas zafás de los coolers y sus drivers.

Saludos


Algo así:

IIIIIIII
IIIIIIII

Donde IIII es un solo disipador.
Entre los dos grupos de IIIIIIII va grasa siliconada.

PD: creo, por la simetría dada, que la Rd se reduciría a alrededor del 49 % del unitario (si admitimos que se reduce primeramente al 70 %, por el doble de largo y, luego, se vuelve nuevamente a reducir al 70 %, por el doble de ancho; todo si la pasta hace contacto perfecto, lo cual no es real. De esta forma, estás reduciendo importantemente Rd (ponele que no sea al 49 %, pero algo cerca a eso es posible) y dividiendo por 8 (o casi 8, si restamos el efecto de la pasta entre los 4 disipadores) a Rjc y Rcd.

Muy a modo de tanteo: Tj = Pglobal x (1,5 / 8 + 0,35 / 8 + 0,49 x 1,4 ó 1,73) + 40. Vendrían a ser unos 97,3 vatios globales para Rd unitario de 1,73 ºC / W, para una Tj máxima de 145 ºC. Si Rd unitario es de 1,4 ºC, mejor todavía: Pglobal = 114,4 vatios.

Aclaración: al agrupar disipadores, se pierde eficacia de disipación por unidad de superficie, comparado al caso de disipadores sueltos. La reducción de eficacia es de un 38,5 % aprox. Pero es otra alternativa que tiro, por si requerís tener un poco más de rango dinámico en una de las vías, sin sobreexigir mucho a la juntura de los integrados.

4 disipadores sueltos: Pglobal = 158,2 W
2 grupos de 2: Pglobal = 125,5 W
1 grupo de 4: Pglobal = 97,3 W

* Se han mantenido las mismas condiciones para los 3 casos.

Tiro un simplificado ejemplo: si de los 8 chips utilizo 2 en BTL para 1 sub, 2 para Low (I + D), 2 para Mid (I + D) y 2 para High (I + D) en las siguientes proporciones de potencia => 8 - 4 - 2 - 1, obtengo unos 39,55 W totales de disipación para el sub (que es el límite máximo para los 2 chips en BTL en el mismo disipador, por ejemplo), 19,775 W totales para Low, 9,8875 W totales para Mid y 4,94375 W totales para High (utilizando disipadores separados). Empleando los 4 disipadores agrupados, puedo incrementar el rango dinámico respecto al sub en aprox. 2 dB ó bien obtener el mismo rango anterior pero mucho más aliviado en temperatura: es decir, si sumo todas las disipaciones anteriores llego a un total de 74,15625 W, y como los 4 disipadores agrupados me permiten un total de 97,3 W, puedo incrementar la potencia disipada para atacar al sub (por ejemplo) en 23,14375 W más, es decir,  un parcial para el BTL de 62,69375 W (vimos que necesitábamos 64 W totales entre esos 2 chips para llegar a plena potencia sobre 4 ohmios).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Es que generalmente, esta forma de funcionamiento se debe dar en la mayoría de los casos (cuando es por convección pasiva). La convección forzada ahí minimizaría la alta inercia del disipador haciéndolo que tienda a comportarse como el efecto visto en la juntura (se mejoraría la recuperación de las temperaturas medias con el tiempo: así como se calentaría rápido, se enfriaría rápido y esa misma Td "arrastraría" (por decirlo de alguna forma) a la Tc y a la Tj a seguirla en sus ambas variaciones (porque se modifica momento a momento la Rd, si el flujo de convección es variable). Con un flujo constante, podés "planchar" Rd hasta un 40 % de su valor original (lo cual es muy ventajoso, si admitís el ruido adicional de los coolers).


Dudo mucho que reduzcas la inercia térmica con ventilación forzada, por que la capacidad térmica es función de la masa y del Ce y nó modificás ninguno de ellos. Lo que sí vas a lograr es que se caliente mas lentamente y se enfríe más rápidamente, lo que en promedio dá una menor temperatura del disipador... pero es un tema de constantes de tiempo.





diegomj1973 dijo:


> ......
> Algo así:
> 
> IIIIIIII
> IIIIIIII
> 
> Donde IIII es un solo disipador.
> Entre los dos grupos de IIIIIIII va grasa siliconada.
> 
> PD: creo, por la simetría dada, que la Rd se reduciría a alrededor del 49 % del unitario (si admitimos que se reduce primeramente al 70 %, por el doble de largo y, luego, se vuelve nuevamente a reducir al 70 %, por el doble de ancho; todo si la pasta hace contacto perfecto, lo cual no es real. De esta forma, estás reduciendo importantemente Rd (ponele que no sea al 49 %, pero algo cerca a eso es posible) y dividiendo por 8 (o casi 8, si restamos el efecto de la pasta entre los 4 disipadores) a Rjc y Rcd.
> ......


Si bien la idea pinta interesante, no es tan simple juntar los disipadores de forma tal de aumentar *eficientemente* el área de radiación, por que habría que pulir muy bien todos los costados y mecanizar algún sistema de encastre que sea sólido, y aún así no hay garantía de que toda la sección se utilice para transferir el calor. Además, la ubicación de los chips en el área de radiación no es muy viable de ser modificada precisamente por la incertidumbre en los resultados del montaje de los disipadores, así que los hot-spots van a seguir concentrados en los mismos puntos que ahora (como verás, no puedo llenar de agujeros los disipadores para hacer unas pruebas ).

Por otra parte, aunque esto fuera posible hay un problema de "espacio", y no me es factible usar un gabinete de 20cm de alto + 2.5cm de patas y chapas + 5cm (minimo) para circulación de aire por convección natural... por que no cabe en el mueble, y si lo coloco donde cabe, no puedo poner fácilmente accesibles el resto de las fuentes de señal. En cambio, si dispongo de un espacio de poco más de 18cm de altura donde entra perfecto con suficiente espacio para circulación del aire, y al estar "mas encajonado" es mas sencillo de forzar ventilación con coolers externos al ampli si fuera necesario .

Gracias de todas formas por el aporte y el esfuerzo


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Dudo mucho que reduzcas la inercia térmica con ventilación forzada, por que la capacidad térmica es función de la masa y del Ce y nó modificás ninguno de ellos. Lo que sí vas a lograr es que se caliente mas lentamente y se enfríe más rápidamente, lo que en promedio dá una menor temperatura del disipador... pero es un tema de constantes de tiempo.



Lo que se logra con la ventilación forzada es modificar a la Rda resultante, no así a la capacidad térmica que, como bien dijiste Eduardo, es función de la masa y del calor específico del material. Como la evolución en el tiempo de la temperatura Td cuando se aplica un cambio brusco (escalón de potencia disipada) depende simultáneamente de la Rda resultante y de su capacidad térmica, al hacerse la constante Tau más pequeña, entonces, la inercia térmica (que es lo que se demoraría el sistema en "seguir" a la perturbación, de alguna forma) se reduce. Al reducirse la constante Tau, el sistema demora menos en calentarse, pero también demora menos en enfriarse (es como tender a reflejar más la variación propia de la temperatura de la juntura que la de la ambiente, considerada esta última globalmente inmodificable). El detalle es que la rápida variación de temperatura Td ya no se "monta" sobre la misma temperatura media que la alcanzada en el mismo sistema pero con convección natural, sino que se "monta" sobre otro piso de valor, por ser la Rda resultante diferente.

El problema con el modelado dinámico (en el que se incluyen la Rda y la C) donde se den perturbaciones importantes y de acotadas ocurrencias (en el caso de existencia de incertidumbre en ambos parámetros, es decir, amplitud y duración) es que no permite conocer con total seguridad realmente cómo está variando la temperatura de la juntura (justamente por la inercia térmica del sistema, que puede ocultarnos temporalmente la verdadera temperatura instantánea alcanzada en la juntura). Si tomáramos como testigo la variación de Td (que es lo que normalmente hacemos y a lo que tenemos fácil acceso: o apoyamos la mano ó apoyamos o apuntamos nuestro sensor de temperatura sobre la aleta ó sobre la carcaza, llegado el caso), vemos que no representa fielmente cómo varía verdaderamente la Tj, ante una situación dinámica de la de estas.

Es por eso, que personalmente soy de la iniciativa de considerar el modelo estático por sobre el dinámico (cuando no se conoce fielmente cuál va a ser el ciclo final de operación), por más que arroje una condición final de sobredimensionamiento de aleta ó de menor exigencia ó inexacta, más si el proyecto no es de realización seriada.

Saludos

PD: por todo lo demás, todo OK


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegomj1973 dijo:


> El problema con el modelado dinámico (en el que se incluyen la Rda y la C) donde se den perturbaciones importantes y de acotadas ocurrencias (en el caso de existencia de incertidumbre en ambos parámetros, es decir, amplitud y duración) es que no permite conocer con total seguridad realmente cómo está variando la temperatura de la juntura (justamente por la inercia térmica del sistema, que puede ocultarnos temporalmente la verdadera temperatura instantánea alcanzada en la juntura). Si tomáramos como testigo la variación de Td (que es lo que normalmente hacemos y a lo que tenemos fácil acceso: o apoyamos la mano ó apoyamos o apuntamos nuestro sensor de temperatura sobre la aleta ó sobre la carcaza, llegado el caso), vemos que no representa fielmente cómo varía verdaderamente la Tj, ante una situación dinámica de la de estas.


Es que la temperatura instantánea de la juntura (y la a largo plazo también) *siempre* está oculta, en principio tras la constante de tiempo de la "oreja", y luego tras el efecto del disipador. Por eso, la temperatura de juntura solo interesa hasta el límite donde se activan las protecciones (en este caso), y la protección contra sobrecargas instantáneas está a cargo de la protección del SOA... que estos chips no tienen por que los DMOS de salida no tienen segunda-ruptura. El resto del integrado soporta 200ºC o 250ºC antes de palmar, y si bien no es ningún chiste hacer trabajar el chip cerca de los 145ºC de Tj, es muy difícil bajarla mucho haciendo uso de un disipador... y por ahí conviene más explotar las características térmicas de la pastilla antes de gastar en más lata (te acordás que por ahí calculé que hacía falta un disipador de *-0.36* ºC/W para bancarse ambos chips a máxima Tj y potencia sobre 4Ω ??)



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Es por eso, que personalmente soy de la iniciativa de considerar el modelo estático por sobre el dinámico (cuando no se conoce fielmente cuál va a ser el ciclo final de operación), *por más que arroje una condición final de sobredimensionamiento de aleta ó de menor exigencia ó inexacta, más si el proyecto no es de realización seriada.*


Ahhhh... pero eso es muy fácil!!! En este diseño, uno de los desafíos es lograr un ampli que siga las consideraciones económicas de diseños comerciales, y entre ellos está no poner lata de más "para estar a cubierto" sino poner lo mínimo necesario compatible con la performance esperada...


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que la temperatura instantánea de la juntura (y la a largo plazo también) *siempre* está oculta, en principio tras la constante de tiempo de la "oreja", y luego tras el efecto del disipador. Por eso, la temperatura de juntura solo interesa hasta el límite donde se activan las protecciones (en este caso), y la protección contra sobrecargas instantáneas está a cargo de la protección del SOA... que estos chips no tienen por que los DMOS de salida no tienen segunda-ruptura. El resto del integrado soporta 200ºC o 250ºC antes de palmar, y si bien no es ningún chiste hacer trabajar el chip cerca de los 145ºC de Tj, es muy difícil bajarla mucho haciendo uso de un disipador... y por ahí conviene más explotar las características térmicas de la pastilla antes de gastar en más lata



Coincidimos y estoy totalmente de acuerdo en todo eso.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> (te acordás que por ahí calculé que hacía falta un disipador de *-0.36* ºC/W para bancarse ambos chips a máxima Tj y potencia sobre 4Ω ??)



Sí, me acuerdo perfectamente. Pero también me acuerdo que ese cálculo particular estaba mal efectuado, al estimar que las potencias se sumaban sin considerar lo que sucedía físicamente con las Rjc y las Rcd de ambos chips. Ojo!!!, no es que en el cálculo de los disipadores la Rda no pueda dar un valor negativo, porque eso en particular es posible y merece otra explicación y otro procedimiento posterior (que no viene a este caso). La corrección a este caso concreto, posteriormente, la sugerí en el post 175.

El valor correcto era de 0,56 ºC / W. Si bien es bajo y sugiere un disipador grande, no es imposible de implementar (en el caso particular de los dos chips trabajando en puente). Para otro tipo de operación hay que analizarlo.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahhhh... pero eso es muy fácil!!! En este diseño, uno de los desafíos es lograr un ampli que siga las consideraciones económicas de diseños comerciales, y entre ellos está no poner lata de más "para estar a cubierto" sino poner lo mínimo necesario compatible con la performance esperada...



Claro que es fácil de implementar, pero cuando no conocemos exactamente el ciclo de trabajo de los chips (en ese caso, prefiero no arriesgar la confiabilidad de funcionamiento e integridad, en favor de la economía).

Lo de poner lo mínimo necesario compatible con la performance esperada, me parece perfecto, pero si conocemos el ciclo de funcionamiento. Con la música variada no se puede predecir un ciclo, a no ser que escuches "loops" o "bucles" de DJ, los que no son muy agradables de aguantar por mucho tiempo.

Aceptemos que el ciclo real de funcionamiento de los chips va a ser muy difícil de conocer o estimar (por el simple hecho de que la música no conserva ni un período fijo ni una amplitud fija) y por más que nos valgamos de modelos estadísticos tremendamente complejos, cabe siempre la posibilidad de que se den las condiciones que disparen las protecciones (situación más beneficiosa) o dañen la integridad de los chips (en cuyo caso es inadmisible en un diseño, por más económico que este sea).

Hay otra realidad, en ciertos integrados, varios parámetros a temperaturas altas ya no se mantienen convenientes a los fines perseguidos y hay defectos posteriores que se van produciendo en el chip (por más que sean retiradas esas condiciones límites de operación), como por ejemplo las fugas.

Que articules ese proyecto para que esté alineado con las consideraciones económicas de diseños comerciales, me parece perfecto, pero para que todo esté en la misma línea de desafío hace falta considerar, al menos, lo que la mayoría de las corporaciones hoy ofrecen, para que el proyecto finalmente no haga aguas en varios aspectos:

- Si vás a economizar en los disipadores, resulta en un despropósito utilizar una fuente lineal, con su menor eficiencia, mayor tamaño, mayor peso y mayor costo, por ejemplo.

- Si la tendencia, de la mayoría de los diseños comerciales, es optar por amplificadores clase D (por su mayor eficiencia energética, menor peso, menor tamaño, etc.), ¿porqué se opta por clase AB tradicional?.

Ahora... ¿me entendés a lo que me refiero?. No es sabotear tu proyecto, ni mucho menos. El tuyo es un proyecto Diyer ("no comercial") y así debe ser entendido y comprendido con todas sus letras (no pueden existir limitaciones económicas en su elaboración más que las que le fije quien lo quiera replicar (según lo entiendo cuando cada uno de nosotros sube un proyecto al foro), ya que para que esté verdaderamente alineado con un diseño comercial hay muuuuuchas cosas por cambiar: modestamente convengamos que es imposible competir con lo que las grandes corporaciones ofrecen, con sus costos y funcionalidades increíbles de hoy día). A tu proyecto le pongo todas las fichas y te tengo mucha fé, por eso trato de aportar lo mejor de mí para ayudar. Es por eso que te sugiero que no te limites en lo que creo te va a dar personalmente muchas horas de esparcimiento, si total no tenés ni debés competir económicamente con absolutamente nadie. Entiendo que eso es un hobby para vos, no tu medio de vida. Si necesitás disipadores más grandes => hace el esfuerzo y ponéselos (los actuales, los guardás para otro proyecto y listo). Y así, con cualquier cosa que se te presente en este proyecto. Recordá que tu tiempo dedicado a saber si esos chips van a aguantar en esos disipadores, vale (y ese costo también tiene que estar alineado con los diseños comerciales).

Un abrazo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegomj1973 dijo:


> El valor correcto era de 0,56 ºC / W. Si bien es bajo y sugiere un disipador grande, no es imposible de implementar* (en el caso particular de los dos chips trabajando en puente)*. Para otro tipo de operación hay que analizarlo.


Es que ese es el problema: no se puede generalizar a partir de un caso particular. En el caso de estos chips, el problema mas serio es la Rthjc que es "muy alta" para mantener la diferencia Tj-Tamb buscada cuando operan en forma independiente, y la simulación dinámica refleja el mismo efecto.




diegomj1973 dijo:


> Claro que es fácil de implementar, pero cuando no conocemos exactamente el ciclo de trabajo de los chips (en ese caso, prefiero no arriesgar la confiabilidad de funcionamiento e integridad, en favor de la economía).
> 
> Lo de poner lo mínimo necesario compatible con la performance esperada, me parece perfecto, pero si conocemos el ciclo de funcionamiento. Con la música variada no se puede predecir un ciclo, a no ser que escuches "loops" o "bucles" de DJ, los que no son muy agradables de aguantar por mucho tiempo.
> 
> Aceptemos que el ciclo real de funcionamiento de los chips va a ser muy difícil de conocer o estimar (por el simple hecho de que la música no conserva ni un período fijo ni una amplitud fija) y por más que nos valgamos de modelos estadísticos tremendamente complejos, cabe siempre la posibilidad de que se den las condiciones que disparen las protecciones (situación más beneficiosa) o dañen la integridad de los chips (en cuyo caso es inadmisible en un diseño, por más económico que este sea).
> 
> Hay otra realidad, en ciertos integrados, varios parámetros a temperaturas altas ya no se mantienen convenientes a los fines perseguidos y hay defectos posteriores que se van produciendo en el chip (por más que sean retiradas esas condiciones límites de operación), como por ejemplo las fugas.


Es que al final, no es necesario conocer el ciclo de trabajo de la señal, por que la inercia térmica lo "integra" a lo largo del tiempo, sino que es mas importante la relación marca/espacio relativa, quedando solo la "tendencia" como valor de utilidad. Por eso me he concentrado en aplicar señales con rango dinámico equivalente a una compresión no demasiado excesiva y activas durante 4 o 5 minutos para simular una canción 100% irreal, pero exigente en demandas de potencia para ambos chips del mismo disipador y aún así que la señal no recorte. Por que también busco saber hasta donde puedo exigir el ampli sin peligro.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Que articules ese proyecto para que esté alineado con las consideraciones económicas de diseños comerciales, me parece perfecto, pero para que todo esté en la misma línea de desafío hace falta considerar, al menos, lo que la mayoría de las corporaciones hoy ofrecen, para que el proyecto finalmente no haga aguas en varios aspectos:
> 
> - Si vás a economizar en los disipadores, resulta en un despropósito utilizar una fuente lineal, con su menor eficiencia, mayor tamaño, mayor peso y mayor costo, por ejemplo.
> 
> - Si la tendencia, de la mayoría de los diseños comerciales, es optar  por amplificadores clase D (por su mayor eficiencia energética, menor  peso, menor tamaño, etc.), ¿porqué se opta por clase AB tradicional?.


Y mayor EMI ambos ... Leé el tema del UCD y fijate como han sufrido para hacer operar el ampli en estéreo....ni hablar de 8 canales.
De más está decir que no puedo hacer un ampli UCD de ocho canales con una SMPS, y luego no poder encenderlo por el desparramo de EMI que genere a su alrededor. 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Ahora... ¿me entendés a lo que me refiero?. No es sabotear tu proyecto, ni mucho menos. El tuyo es un proyecto Diyer ("no comercial") y así debe ser entendido y comprendido con todas sus letras (no pueden existir limitaciones económicas en su elaboración más que las que le fije quien lo quiera replicar (según lo entiendo cuando cada uno de nosotros sube un proyecto al foro), ya que para que esté verdaderamente alineado con un diseño comercial hay muuuuuchas cosas por cambiar: modestamente convengamos que es imposible competir con lo que las grandes corporaciones ofrecen, con sus costos y funcionalidades increíbles de hoy día). A tu proyecto le pongo todas las fichas y te tengo mucha fé, por eso trato de aportar lo mejor de mí para ayudar. Es por eso que te sugiero que no te limites en lo que creo te va a dar personalmente muchas horas de esparcimiento, si total no tenés ni debés competir económicamente con absolutamente nadie. Entiendo que eso es un hobby para vos, no tu medio de vida. Si necesitás disipadores más grandes => hace el esfuerzo y ponéselos (los actuales, los guardás para otro proyecto y listo). Y así, con cualquier cosa que se te presente en este proyecto. Recordá que tu tiempo dedicado a saber si esos chips van a aguantar en esos disipadores, vale (y ese costo también tiene que estar alineado con los diseños comerciales).


Naaaa.... esto no se trata de competir con ninguna empresa, por que no me interesa venderlo. Esto se trata de una "investigación personal" que va mas allá de armar un ampli con chips (que no es algo de otro mundo) y buscar hasta donde puedo estirar el diseño manteniendo lo que tengo hasta ahora.
No tengo drama de comprar disipadores nuevos, pero parte de la investigación es determinar - en ese caso - cuales son los mas económicos que puedo comprar sin que el diseño pierda confibilidad ni performance. Pero tampoco me caso con la fórmula tradicional de cálculo, por que voy a gastar una torta de guita en disipadores que me van a terminar perjudicando el diseño estético del gabinete, y que el 99% del tiempo van a estar subutilizados.

Tal vez tu caso sea muy diferente, por que los amplis en clase A siempre disipan al mango y entonces no tenés una curva de disipación vs. potencia de salida que puedas explotar y tenés que poner fierros a lo bruto por que tampoco hay protecciones. Pero en mi caso, la tecnología usada me ofrece alternativas que son completamente dignas de ser exploradas, analizadas... y descartadas si no proveen ninguna "alegría" o explotadas si es que me permiten ahorrar en algún sentido. A fin de cuentas no es otra cosa que uno de los miles de compromisos de la ingeniería...

*PD: *Este tipo de análisis térmico no lo he visto "publicado" acá ni en otros foros... y creo que la unica forma de dejar de ser un diyer amateur y pasar a ser un diyer mas evolucionado es por medio del conocimiento... y yo ya he aprendido mucho con esto, independientemente si me sirve de algo o nó.

Un abrazo!!


----------



## diegomj1973

Está todo bien y respeto tu postura, aunque personalmente no termino de compartir el aplicar el análisis dinámico a este caso. No es que ese análisis esté mal efectuado (está perfecto, aunque considero se aplica en otros usos, como osciladores, por ejemplo), sino que a la larga (de una u otra forma) terminás integrando o a la envolvente de la señal o a su marca espacio-tiempo, de lo que terminarías concluyendo hasta qué punto podés exigir al sistema (y lo que no visualizo muy claramente es cómo vas a implementar en la práctica esas limitaciones de uso para garantizar la integridad del sistema, con lo variables que suelen ser las condiciones reales de empleo). ¿Y si te toca un tema musical con alta compresión y de alta duración ó te toca una serie de enganchados?.

Disculpame que te lo plantee así, es que justamente no lo he visto planteado y es llamativo no haberlo visto analizado en los distintos foros o papers.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Está todo bien y respeto tu postura, aunque personalmente no termino de compartir el aplicar el análisis dinámico a este caso. No es que ese análisis esté mal efectuado (está perfecto, aunque considero se aplica en otros usos, como osciladores, por ejemplo), sino que a la larga (de una u otra forma) terminás integrando o a la envolvente de la señal o a su marca espacio-tiempo, de lo que terminarías concluyendo hasta qué punto podés exigir al sistema (y lo que no visualizo muy claramente es cómo vas a implementar en la práctica esas limitaciones de uso para garantizar la integridad del sistema, con lo variables que suelen ser las condiciones reales de empleo). ¿Y si te toca un tema musical con alta compresión y de alta duración ó te toca una serie de enganchados?.


Diego:
Todos los sistemas, de audio o de lo que sea, trabajan en régimen dinámico. El "régimen permanente o estacionario" es una condición de laboratorio, que es extremadamente útil para evaluación/ajuste de ciertas características operativas del sistema, pero que no es el modo real de operación y entonces hay que analizar lo que sucede en régimen transitorio.. que es la otra parte del estudio en el dominio temporal.

Seamos realistas: este amplificador es para aplicaciones domésticas, multiamplificadas o surround y para operar a niveles sonoros "nomales" dentro del contexto del HiFi (sin recorte). Así que lo normal en estos casos es que la estadística juegue para nosotros y existan muy pocos temas que, *para un nivel de volumen dado*, exploten todo el rango dinámico disponible, y aquellos que lo hacen, *muy probablemente* tendrán una relacion potencia promedio / potencia pico muy pequeña (lo típico de esto es menor a -10dB).

Dado este entorno, asegurar las condiciones de operación es bastante fácil... al punto en que casi no hay que hacer nada:


Controlo la señal de excitación de los amplis (fácil).
Controlo la tensión de alimentación de los amplis (muy fácil).
Dejo que los amplis se protejan solos (re-fácil).
.


diegomj1973 dijo:


> Disculpame que te lo plantee así, es que justamente no lo he visto planteado y es llamativo no haberlo visto analizado en los distintos foros o papers.


Y yo te voy a explicar el por qué pasa esto:
El dimensionamiento normal de los disipadores se hace en régimen permanente sin considerar los cambios temporales en la potencia disipada, ya que solo se usan las temperaturas extremas, la potencia disipada extrema y las Rth del circuito térmico... y esto es fácil y funciona bien, y se hace sin tener la más minima idea de las condiciones de operación del circuito térmico ni de la potencia que se está disipando a lo largo del tiempo. Como el karma siempre está presente, no se puede conseguir algo sin dar algo a cambio, y en este caso, al desconocer las condiciones de operación, seguro que terminás con un disipador mas grande y mas caro que lo necesario... que es donde entra la parte del cuento que dice _"no hay disipador que sea excesivamente grande"_ y que equivale a decir algo como _"no tengo idea de como funciona esto así que le meto fierro como para que sobre"_... con la esperanza de que _"el que sobre"_ sea realidad.
Cuando querés analizar la realidad del comportamiento térmico del sistema, no queda otra que caer en  los "sistema lineales" y en la "teoría de control", que es la que te permite hacer el estudio, pero que no es conocida por el común de la gente. Por esto es que este estudio no aparece por ahí, ya que todos usan el análisis estático y pagan, tal vez en exceso, por la simplificación que han tomado.

En un análisis tradicional para determinar la Rth de un disipador, el valor de la Pdiss es importante... pero la pregunta es: "cual valor tomo?". Eso ya lo vimos antes, y si tomo la *maxima Pdiss* de la hoja de datos o del cálculo, ese valor es completamente falso para un amplificador de audio, por que la potencia disipada maxima solo se obtiene en el laboratorio y lo que importa *en el uso real* es la potencia disipada promedio... resultante de la *potencia de salida promedio*. Y resulta que la potencia de salida promedio de un ampli es un valor determinado estadísticamente, por que no toda la música es igual, no todos escuchan al mismo volumen, no todos los parlantes tienen la misma sensibilidad, etc, etc. Si yo diseño un disipador para la máx Pdiss estoy tirando el dinero por la ventana, por que el ampli nunca va a ser exigido a disipar esa potencia... menos aún en régimen estacionario, lo que sí es seguro es que el chip va a estar frío . Y el único resultado es una masa de metal gigante que también va a estar "fría" pero va a ser muy costosa, y que si hubiera permitido que se caliente a 30ºC por sobre la Tamb, entonces hubiera reducido el costo en un 40% sin perjuicio para nadie... y esto es parte del principio por el cual muchos amplis comerciales _calculan los disipadores con una Pdiss correspondiente al 10% de la potencia máxima de salida para una THD dada_ (esta es la regla práctica)... y no es "pichuleo".. hay una razón técnica y de costo para que esto sea así... nos guste o nó .

Para decirlo de otra forma: Es normal diseñar para operación en el caso mas desfavorable, pero hay que asegurarse de que ese "caso mas desfavorable" sea una ocurrencia real y no una estimación incorrecta o arbitraria, por que en este ultimo caso se va a terminar pagando dinero extra para ponerse a cubierto de algo que nunca puede suceder.


----------



## diegomj1973

Está todo bien lo que comentás Eduardo, en eso estamos de acuerdo, es lógico y no tengo nada por objetar. Lo que veo es que estás justificando la elección de un determinado disipador, bajo determinadas condiciones de empleo (las que acepto sean así), con un modelo cuyos parámetros no sabés si son reales o aplicables al caso (Cjuntura, por ejemplo, de la que estás empleando la de un TO-3 en lugar de la del encapsulado real del TDA7294, según lo que comentaste). En los datasheets que he visto esta Cjuntura no figura: ¿cómo sabés si la juntura no toma 145 ºC en cuestión de ms ó segundos ó minutos, establecido un ciclo de marca-espacio determinado?. ¿Con qué instrumental y con qué metodología verificarías su valor correcto, para no errar en los cálculos posteriores?.

Si el propio fabricante no lo arroja, será por algo. Que exista una determinada Cjuntura para ese chip, no me caben dudas así como deben existir para cualquier chip, pero de ahí a que ese dato se empleé para ésto, me quedan muchas dudas. La vuelta debe estar por otro lado Eduardo...

Saludos

PD: disculpame sea tan insistente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Está todo bien lo que comentás Eduardo, en eso estamos de acuerdo, es lógico y no tengo nada por objetar. Lo que veo es que estás justificando la elección de un determinado disipador, bajo determinadas condiciones de empleo (las que acepto sean así), con un modelo cuyos parámetros no sabés si son reales o aplicables al caso (Cjuntura, por ejemplo, de la que estás empleando la de un TO-3 en lugar de la del encapsulado real del TDA7294, según lo que comentaste). En los datasheets que he visto esta Cjuntura no figura: ¿cómo sabés si la juntura no toma 145 ºC en cuestión de ms ó segundos ó minutos, establecido un ciclo de marca-espacio determinado?. ¿Con qué instrumental y con qué metodología verificarías su valor correcto, para no errar en los cálculos posteriores?.


A ver si nos entendemos:
1- Yo no estoy justificando la elección de los disipadores: yo los tenía para un ampli de 4 canales que luego pasó a tener 8, y como el gasto ya estaba hecho tengo que agotar las posibilidades de usarlos antes de gastar 100 dolares extra en disipadores nuevos y dejar estos para uso futuro y desconocido. Ok? La necesidad es de disponibilidad, por que tengo que encargarlos a Bs.As y pagar el flete, y económica, por que el dinero ya lo gasté anticipadamente... para bien o para mal. Si del análisis me surge que estos ZD-14 no sirven para esto... pues bueno, habrá que empezar a ahorrar de nuevo.
2- Las condiciones de uso no son cualquiera ni ideales, sino que intentan aproximarse a las condiciones reales por que es así como van a trabajar los amplificadores. Ahora estoy armando un par de archivos PWL basados en un tema A-ha que tiene agudos y graves en catidad suficiente para excitar con un perfil de potencia realista a ambos canales... pero sé que es un ensayo "puramente académico" por que es un tema en particular con un tipo de grabación particular, así que dificilmente puede ensayar una exigencia controlada con un archivo de estos.
3- La Cjuntura no se documenta públicamente para ningún semiconductor del planeta, así que no hay otra que la gente de ST me diga cuanto vale en el TDA7294 si es que quiero un valor 100% real.. y dudo que ST agarre viaje en ese pedido . Sin embargo, el valor de la Cjuntura vá por que sabemos que existe, pero también sabemos que su impacto debe ser despreciable sobre el proceso térmico de la pastilla de silicio, así que si no la pongo, no pasa nada, excepto que tal vez no pueda graficar "como tensión" los serruchitos de la imagen. En resumen, si la duplicás o la bajás a la mitad, no cambia NADA en la figura y la temperatura del disipador tal vez varíe 0.1ºC en mas o en menos... que es menos que nada si asumo las tolerancias en que se miden los parámetros térmicos.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Si el propio fabricante no lo arroja, será por algo. Que exista una determinada Cjuntura para ese chip, no me caben dudas así como deben existir para cualquier chip, *pero de ahí a que ese dato se empleé para ésto, me quedan muchas dudas*. La vuelta debe estar por otro lado Eduardo...


Ya lo explique arriba, pero hacé vos mismo la simulación con el modelo que subí, y poné y quitá la Cjuntura a tu antojo, variala dentro de un rango *razonable* y fijate que es lo que sucede sobre el disipador, pero ya te lo adelanto, por que lo probé: *no sucede nada*.
Y no hay mas vueltas para darle a esto, excepto hacer un análisis por elementos finitos, pero la cantidad de información necesaria va a ser muuucho mas grande que esto y no necesariamente vamos a llegar a un valor que tal vez marque una diferencia.

Te lo repito: Si funcionan estos disipadores.. BIEN!!!! y si nó.... mala suerte: habrá que gastar mas dinero en disipadores nuevos. Pero lo que hay que gastar en disipadores nuevos bien vale las simulaciones y el entendimiento del tema para estar seguro....y esto tal vez le sirva a muchos del foro que tienen disipadores viejos y/o usados por ahí, y quieren reciclarlos para algún proyecto y que los chips no vuelen al infierno.


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sin embargo, el valor de la Cjuntura vá por que sabemos que existe, pero también sabemos que su impacto debe ser despreciable sobre el proceso térmico de la pastilla de silicio, así que si no la pongo, no pasa nada, excepto que tal vez no pueda graficar "como tensión" los serruchitos de la imagen. En resumen, si la duplicás o la bajás a la mitad, no cambia NADA en la figura y *"la temperatura del disipador"* tal vez varíe 0.1ºC en mas o en menos... que es menos que nada si asumo las tolerancias en que se miden los parámetros térmicos.





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ya lo explique arriba, pero hacé vos mismo la simulación con el modelo que subí, y poné y quitá la Cjuntura a tu antojo, variala dentro de un rango *razonable* y *"fijate que es lo que sucede sobre el disipador"*, pero ya te lo adelanto, por que lo probé: *no sucede nada*.



Eduardo: lo que menos importa en todo este proceso es la temperatura del disipador, ya que es de importancia secundaria (a no ser que apoye sobre algún elemento delicado). Es más, si su cubierta aguanta, importa poco si toma 50 ó 100 ºC. Lo que sí importa y es lo principal en los mecanismos de disipación es la "Tj" (la que debo mirar cuidadosamente que no se sobrepase de algún límite en ningún momento). Y en qué tan rápido varíe la misma está justamente la importancia de Cj (si la decidís incorporar en el modelo). Vos mismo me acabás de asegurar que la temperatura del disipador varía poco o nada, si duplico o divido la Cj: entonces, fijate qué tan impreciso es tomar como referencia la Td, para visualizar cómo se comporta la Tj.

Como dije antes, la temperatura del disipador puede variar unos pocos grados en el tiempo mientras que la juntura puede hacerlo bruscamente en el mismo período citado, ante la aplicación de la potencia (sea de la forma que sea). Es justo esa brusca variación la que hay que relevar verdaderamente y con precisión.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ...Vos mismo me acabás de asegurar que la temperatura del disipador varía poco o nada, si duplico o divido la Cj: entonces,* fijate qué tan impreciso es tomar como referencia la Td, para visualizar cómo se comporta la Tj.*


Es que a mí la evolución de la Tj no me interesa por que no puedo hacer nada para controlarla a corto plazo, menos con un análisis estático como el tradicional, y con el análisis dinámico mostrando como la inercia térmica integra los cambios fuera de la cápsula. La puse en el esquema por que vos me la pediste _*aquí*_, ya que querías ver no se que cosa  .

Te estás enroscando mas de la cuenta con esta historia. Te recomiendo que parés unos minutos, analicés el diagrama equivalente y los resultados de la simulación, recreá la simulación con tu propio software, cambiá un poco algunos valores, simulá de nuevo y jugá un rato con el asunto. Es la única forma que vas a ver lo que en realidad sucede, cuales son las partes importantes y como interactúan entre sí los componentes térmicos del sistema.

Saludos!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estuve haciendo algunos análisis con otro tipo de disipador de la gente de Aluel, el modelo ZD-21 que me recomendó Hazard (creo) hace un tiempo y el resumen de los resultados es el siguiente:

ZD-14 x 100mm de largo (Rth=1.4ºC/W los que ya tengo):


ZD-21 x 100 mm de largo (Rth=1.1ºC/W ):


ZD-21 x 120 mm de largo (Rth=0.95ºC/W) :


La excitación de cada amplificador es tal que provoca picos repetitivos de *potencia de salida*, durante todo el ensayo, entre 200mW y 8W sobre 4Ω para el ampli del tweeter, y entre 3.5W y 20W sobre 8Ω para el ampli del mid. La potencia media en ambos casos es mas de 10dB superior a lo que yo uso normalmente, y está cerca del  límite práctico de excitación de los parlantes en un sistema de audio "convencional" con una salida estimada superior a 97dB SPL... bastaaaaante "fuerte".

Como puede verse en todas las figuras, la elevación de temperatura sobre la Tamb es de 33ºC para el ZD-14 de 100mm, 26ºC para el ZD-21 de 100mm y 22ºC para el ZD-21 de 120mm. La reducción de la temperatura final del disipador es relativamente importante entre las dos primeras alternativas, y menor con la tercera alternativa.

Sinceramente, en condiciones normales, no le hace mucho cambio del ZD-14 al ZD-21, aunque al extremos podría llegar a ganar cerca de 10ºC en el disipador, pero la *temperatura media* del chip no supera los 78ºC, aunque varía entre 60ºC y 90ºC a lo largo de toda la prueba... y esto se debe a lo reducido de la capacidad térmica juntura-cápsula.

Sin embargo, estoy analizando seriamente la compra de los disipadores ZD-21 de 100mm de largo, ya que estos fierros tienen una "ventaja" oculta... y es que el ancho del disipador es un 30% mayor que el ZD-14.. algo de 135mm vs. 100mm. Este ancho extra no solo me ayuda a disipar un poco más, sino que me simplifica la construcción del gabinete, ya que puedo usar dos de ellos para formar cada pared lateral del gabinete dado que puestos uno al lado del otro dan justo (muy justo) la profundidad necesaria para meter la electrónica adentro (270mm). Con los ZD-14 me "queda un hueco" que tenía que rellenar con chapa o alguna otra cosa, pero que no contribuía a la disipación.
Con esto en mente me contacté con Aluel y me cotizaron los 4 disipadores ZD-21, de 100mm de largo y anodizados en color NEGRO :babear: :babear:, todo a un precio muy razonable y significativamente mas bajo que lo que se consigue en las casas de comercio de mi provincia, así que haré el encargo y usaré este modelo... veré que hago con los ZD-14 que tengo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Vuelvo sobre este tema por que encontré muy buena info en *este sitio*. Como las cosas de la web suelen desaparecer, copié unas tablas de corrección que les van a ser útiles a todos:

*Corrección de Rthd-a por el largo del disipador:*



*Corrección de Rthd-a por sobrelevación de temperatura permitida:*



*PD:* Lean en el sitio por que la info que hay es muy buena...
.


----------



## diegomj1973

Se reafirma con muy buena aproximación lo que te había comentado aquí y, de hecho, hace bastante tiempo que lo aplico:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/906264/ _
Te subo una tabla aplicando la bendita "raíz cuadrada" (que se me acomoda a muchos fenómenos que se me cruzaron por mi vida), para que la compares con esa que subiste:





Fijate que las diferencias son mínimas  (a excepción que te alejes demasiado del punto de origen de comparación de 3 pulgadas de largo). Recordarse el método de la raíz cuadrada puede resultar más práctico que disponer de las tablas a mano a la hora de necesitar emplearlas.

*Rda a longitud final = Rda a longitud inicial x raíz cuadrada (longitud inicial / longitud final)*

Este método arroja resultados un poquito más optimistas que los del texto. No me aventuro a decir que este método sea peor ó mejor que el otro, porque desconozco cómo lo han medido (si lo han medido) ó de dónde han obtenido esos datos y qué tan fieles sean los resultados tabulados con los de la realidad. Simplemente apunto a que recordar un pequeño y simple método nos puede ahorrar tiempo de búsqueda de tablas (por más que los resultados no sean perfectamente exactos).

Saludos


----------



## J2C

.


 [*Mode OF Topic ON*]


Ante todo me disculpo por que me tome el atrevimiento de armar un pdf con la Web indicada por EZ.


 Solo restaría tomarse el atrevimiento de traducirlo a nuestro castellano.


 Archivo adjunto.



Saludos, JuanKa.-

[*Mode OF Topic OFF*]


----------



## micropepe

He estado mirando este hilo, y me parece muy util, yo hasta ahora multiplicaba la Tjmax por un factor entre 0.7 y 0.8 para dar un margen de seguridad, pero desconocia el "Power Derating". Respecto a esto tengo un datasheet que no viene muy claro (figura 10), el eje Y viene escalado solo hasta 3.5w no sé si es un error o como interpretarlo pues ese transistor puede disipar mucho más.

Saludos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , sería sin disipador


----------



## micropepe

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , sería sin disipador



OK, pero si quiero conocer la "Tj máxima actualizada" utilizando un disipador ¿Como lo hago con ese dato?


Saludos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tenés que usar THERMAL CHARACTERISTICS en página 1


----------



## micropepe

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tenés que usar THERMAL CHARACTERISTICS en página 1




Bien, lo que quiero calcular es el valor de "Power Derating", entonces tomo el valor de Rja = 35.7ºC/w y el valor de Pmax = 125w, ¿Y hago esta regla de tres?

    X -------  1ºC
125w ------  35.7ºC/w

X = Power Derating = 3.5W/ºC

Saludos!!!


----------



## ruben90

Que Rjc debo elegir, me aparecen 2 en la hoja de datos.

Rjc (top) = 17 °C/W
Rjc (botton) = 3 °C/W

O se suman?


----------



## J2C

.


 Ruben90

 Donde estará apoyado el semiconductor sobre el disipador: Top ó Bottom ?????.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## ruben90

Pues como es un encapsulado TO220, me imagino que es Rja (bottom). De todos modos probare xon los 2, gracias


----------



## J2C

.


Ruben90

Sube la datasheet del dicho componente al foro.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## ruben90

Es un lm317, pero ya cheque bien el datasheet, por top se refiere si se coloca en la parte plastica del encapsulado y bottom si se coloca en la parte metalica del encapsulado. Muchas gracias, solo que no identificaba que significaba top y bottom  lo malo de no saber ingles


----------



## J2C

.


 Ruben90

 En los reguladores suelen expresar ambas Resistencias Térmicas debido a diversas posibilidades de montajes según los proyectos.


 En cuanto al aprendizaje del idioma ingles te sugiero que te "amigues" con el para que resulte mas sencilla para ti la parte técnica y lo digo con la experiencia de haberlo sufrido ese tema hace casi 40 años atrás !!!!.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## ruben90

Aqui molestando otra vez, ahora por un transistor BD135 trabajando como excitador para MOSFET. La potencia disipada (según el libro) es:



		Código:
	

PD = Vce * Ic * tr * f = (2V)(0.3A)(72ns)(1kHz) = 43.2uW             

(Rja = 100 °C/W) y (Ta = 40 °C)


dando una Tj = 40 °C.

Mi duda es si la señal (Duty_Cycle) es del 100%, entonces sería



		Código:
	

PD = Vce * Ic = (2V)(0.3A) = 0.6W


dando una Tj = 100 °C, estoy en lo correcto?

Los Vce = 2V son porque el transistor trabaja en la zona activa (Vin - Vbe < Vcc)


----------



## chclau

ruben90 dijo:


> Aqui molestando otra vez, ahora por un transistor BD135 trabajando como excitador para MOSFET. La potencia disipada (según el libro) es:
> 
> 
> 
> Código:
> 
> 
> PD = Vce * Ic * tr * f = (2V)(0.3A)(72ns)(1kHz) = 43.2uW
> 
> (Rja = 100 °C/W) y (Ta = 40 °C)
> 
> 
> dando una Tj = 40 °C.
> 
> Mi duda es si la señal (Duty_Cycle) es del 100%, entonces sería
> 
> 
> 
> Código:
> 
> 
> PD = Vce * Ic = (2V)(0.3A) = 0.6W
> 
> 
> dando una Tj = 100 °C, estoy en lo correcto?
> 
> Los Vce = 2V son porque el transistor trabaja en la zona activa (Vin - Vbe < Vcc)


Yo diria que no, porque si el Mosfet esta todo el tiempo encendido jamas consumira semejante corriente de gate


----------



## ruben90

Eso mismo pensé yo, ya que sería prácticamente una corriente constante, así que Ig = 100 uA, y la resistencia consumiría la mayor corriente (aprox. 1.07 mA).
Ahora, si elijo un ciclo de trabajo del 50%? Lo simule y me tira la siguiente gráfica (figura 1). 

Se me hace raro que salga ese valor de potencia (Pd = 3W aprox.).
Tal vez no utilizó la fórmula correcta, porque la verdad ningún valor se acerca.


----------



## chclau

No se que simulaste, la potencia es la misma para cualquier ciclo de trabajo que no sea 0 o 100
 porciento porque el transistor solo conduce durante la conmutación del Fet


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Los otros días estaba leyendo en *ESP *y encontré un nuevo diseño referido a una *fuente de alimentación*. Vale la pena leerlo, pero lo importante es que en el artículo encontré un comentario MUY interesante para construir los aisladores de los semiconductores de potencia cuando se los monta en un disipador:


> One thing that is absolutely critical is the heatsink for U1 (U2 doesn't need a heatsink).  The TO-220 package is not good for dissipating heat to start with, so ensuring the best possible thermal performance between the package and the heatsink is critical.  I'm very reluctant to suggest a 'hot' (i.e. live) heatsink, so you need to make sure that your IC mounting is the very best you can achieve.  Needless to say this eliminates silicone pads from the equation, as those you can get readily have poor thermal conductivity.  My preference for the best thermal transfer is alumina (aluminium oxide ceramic), but they may be difficult to get.  *Because we're dealing with low voltages, the next best is probably high-temperature nylon - obtained by cutting up an oven bag (yes, really).*  It's extremely thin though, and the tiniest piece of swarf will puncture it.  It must be used with thermal compound (aka 'thermal grease'), but it's actually _very slightly_ better than Kapton.  The heatsink also needs to be bigger than you thought, and/ or using a fan for maximum thermal efficiency.


Lo que este hombre propone es usar el plastico de las *bolsas para horno* como aislante en lugar de usar mica, e inclusive comenta que es un poquito mejor que el kapton. *OJO!!!! Tienen que ser bolsas para horno por que el plástico es muy delgado y MUY RESISTENTE a altas temperaturas, como los mas de 180ºC que hay en un horno de la casa.*

Creo que es una idea muy interesante para llevar a cabo, sobre todo en los semiconductores sometidos a altas demandas de potencia, tales como amplificadores de audio o reguladores lineales de tensión/corriente, y comprando un solo pack de bolsas tendrán aisladores para ustedes, sus hijos, sus nietos y demás descendencia generacional.


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Los otros días estaba leyendo en *ESP *y encontré un nuevo diseño referido a una *fuente de alimentación*. Vale la pena leerlo, pero lo importante es que en el artículo encontré un comentario MUY interesante para construir los aisladores de los semiconductores de potencia cuando se los monta en un disipador:
> 
> Lo que este hombre propone es usar el plastico de las *bolsas para horno* como aislante en lugar de usar mica, e inclusive comenta que es un poquito mejor que el kapton. *OJO!!!! Tienen que ser bolsas para horno por que el plástico es muy delgado y MUY RESISTENTE a altas temperaturas, como los mas de 180ºC que hay en un horno de la casa.*
> 
> Creo que es una idea muy interesante para llevar a cabo, sobre todo en los semiconductores sometidos a altas demandas de potencia, tales como amplificadores de audio o reguladores lineales de tensión/corriente, y comprando un solo pack de bolsas tendrán aisladores para ustedes, sus hijos, sus nietos y demás descendencia generacional.


Este me lo apunto jaja . Y me llamaban loco hace porrada de años, por usar papel de horno y si no hay envoltorio de palomitas para horno


----------



## SounDreamGames

Te hago una consulta ¿con las resistencias para lo mismo? te pregunto porque esa parte no esta aclarada, pongo un ejemplo para que se entienda:

una resistecia de 10 ohm 5watts alimentada con 6v en el simulador funciona bien pero en la realidad alimentandola solo con 4v ya empieza a calentar y bastante.

Teniendo en cuenta esta de los disipadores, si el componente se mantiene dentro del rango de 25° a 75° gracias a un disipador, quisas necesite un disipador en esa resistencia. 

Pd: Cabe aclarar que estoy hablando de cualquier componente, no solo de resistencias sino ya sea de un inductor, de un diodo, etc... etc. 

Gracias de antemano y disculpen si cometo algún error, ya me paso en otros temas que los moderadores caen sobre mi como buitres a la carroña jaja, es un chiste.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Te hago una consulta ¿con las resistencias para lo mismo? te pregunto porque esa parte no esta aclarada, pongo un ejemplo para que se entienda:


Mirá, lo primero que debes hacer es estudiar electricidad básica por que tus dudas se resuelven matemáticamente ==> hay ecuaciones que te permiten conocer cuanta potencia disipa un componente electrónico.
En el caso de tu pregunta las ecuaciones que permiten conocer la potencia disipada en una resistencia son:
Pr= (V^2)/R = (I^2) x R
Para vos: Pr = (6^2)/10=3.6W o para el caso de los 4 volts:
Pr=(4^2)/10=16/10=1.6W
Y esas son las potencias disipadas en cada caso.
Por "norma no escrita" *siempre se usan resistencias que puedan disipar por lo menos el doble de la potencia máxima *(aunque tal vez aparezca alguno con teorías esotéricas, pero la verdad la dice la matemática). En tu caso, para los 3.6W deberías usar una resistencia de 10 ohms 7 watts. Pero si como máximo va a disipar 1.6W, con una resistencia de 10ohms 3W te sobra.
Con esos valores no es que no va a calentar, por que el calor generado por la disipacion de potencia debe ir a alguna parte, pero con esa capacidad de disipación la resistencia va a tener una muy larga duración sin dañarse.
Esto que te he dicho vale para DC, y para AC hay que cambiar un poco la ecuación.
Tambien te cuento que hay ecuaciones y modelos que te permiten saber cual será la temperatura de la superficie de la resistencia...pero eso requiere mas estudios.

Entendés por que tenes que estudiar matemática, física, electricidad y otra parva de cosas????
Vos estás haciendo pruebas y estás descubriendo lo que sucede. Eso es MUY bueno, pero si no sabés por que ocurre y no sabés hasta donde va a calentar...vas a terminar quemando cosas sin aprender mas que eso en lugar de aprender teorías y prácticas que se conocen hace mas de 100 años...


----------



## SounDreamGames

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Mirá, lo primero que debes hacer es estudiar electricidad básica por que tus dudas se resuelven matemáticamente ==> hay ecuaciones que te permiten conocer cuanta potencia disipa un componente electrónico.
> En el caso de tu pregunta las ecuaciones que permiten conocer la potencia disipada en una resistencia son:
> Pr= (V^2)/R = (I^2) x R
> Para vos: Pr = (6^2)/10=3.6W o para el caso de los 4 volts:
> Pr=(4^2)/10=16/10=1.6W
> Y esas son las potencias disipadas en cada caso.
> Por "norma no escrita" *siempre se usan resistencias que puedan disipar por lo menos el doble de la potencia máxima *(aunque tal vez aparezca alguno con teorías esotéricas, pero la verdad la dice la matemática). En tu caso, para los 3.6W deberías usar una resistencia de 10 ohms 7 watts. Pero si como máximo va a disipar 1.6W, con una resistencia de 10ohms 3W te sobra.
> Con esos valores no es que no va a calentar, por que el calor generado por la disipacion de potencia debe ir a alguna parte, pero con esa capacidad de disipación la resistencia va a tener una muy larga duración sin dañarse.
> Esto que te he dicho vale para DC, y para AC hay que cambiar un poco la ecuación.
> Tambien te cuento que hay ecuaciones y modelos que te permiten saber cual será la temperatura de la superficie de la resistencia...pero eso requiere mas estudios.
> 
> Entendés por que tenes que estudiar matemática, física, electricidad y otra parva de cosas????
> Vos estás haciendo pruebas y estás descubriendo lo que sucede. Eso es MUY bueno, pero si no sabés por que ocurre y no sabés hasta donde va a calentar...vas a terminar quemando cosas sin aprender mas que eso en lugar de aprender teorías y prácticas que se conocen hace mas de 100 años...


En verdad genial tu respuesta, pero entonces, asi como vos me recomendas que estudie yo te tengo también una recomendacion, al ver la ecuacion que describiste me di cuenta que teniendo esa cuenta mas la experiencia en la prueba puedo aprender mejor.

¿No haria falta poner un foro especifico para las formulas? Así ahí encontraríamos toda la informacion para no andar haciendo preguntas al cuete, como por ejemplo un apartado que se llame "formulas" donde esten la ley de ohm y explique las 3 formulas, la de disipacion de potencia que me acabas de contar y muchas otras mas como la de consumo en ca, donde una resistencia deja de ser resistencia y se convierte en una impedancia, formulas de inductores y muchisimas otras mas. Es una humilde opinión no se si estaras deacuerdo. Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

SounDreamGames dijo:


> al ver la ecuacion que describiste me di cuenta que teniendo esa cuenta mas la experiencia en la prueba puedo aprender mejor.


Claro, y por eso te dije que es muy bueno lo que estás haciendo. El problema es que la práctica sin la teoría que la respalda limita terriblemente tu capacidad de aprender.



SounDreamGames dijo:


> ¿No haria falta poner un foro especifico para las formulas?


Dudo mucho que sirva de algo, por que si ponemos 1000 ecuaciones útiles.....serán útiles para quien las entienda y sepa el contexto de aplicación, pero nó para el que no sabe nada. No es así como funciona el aprendizaje, y además para las ecuaciones están los libros que también las explican.

Usá el buscador por que hay un post del usuario @Rorschach donde pasa un link a un sitio de descarga gratuita de libros muy viejos pero aún útiles para un novato como vos. La serie de libros se llama "Aprenda XXXX en 15 días" donde XXXX no es porno sino el nombre del tema a aprender en 15 días: electricidad  electrónica, radio, etc.


----------



## DJ T3

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> comprando un solo pack de bolsas tendrán aisladores para ustedes, sus hijos, sus nietos y demás descendencia generacional.


A alguna seguro le metes un pollito con toda su salsa, si es asi, invitame...   

Lo que me queda en la duda es la porosidad del material, ya que una cosa es que soporte X temperatura, y otra que realmente sirva para disipar.
Se que con la grasa lo rellena, pero habria que hacer la prueba


----------

